# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2012 às 00:01)

Boas

Sigo com *15,4ºC*,vento fraco,céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 00:03)

Inicio Outubro com 16,3ºC de temperatura, 86% de humidade, e alguns Fractus sobre a Serra.

1020 hPa de pressão, e 9,4 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2012 às 07:50)

*Extremos de ontem* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *25.8ºC*
T. Mínima: *16.6ºC*
__

(~)16.0ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima: *14,3ºC*
Temperatura actual:   *18,9ºC*


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2012 às 11:20)

Mínima 12.3ºC

Agora 21.3ºC

Vamos lá ver quando baixaremos dos 10ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2012 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima de 14,6ºC 

Agora estão 23,3ºC, 57%Hr, 1021,6hPa e vento nulo o céu está quase limpo apenas com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 12:23)

Boa tarde.

20,1ºC actuais, depois de mínima de *15,2ºC*. 

Céu nublado por Fractus e Cirrus, e humidade ainda nos 70%.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa, e 6,5 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Out 2012 às 14:57)

Bem e lá volta a estabilidade, mas mudança já a espreita mas hoje já reparei que nos terrenos secos aqui em volta já se vislumbram algumas ervas a crescer, por isso a semana passada foi bastante benéfica!!


----------



## jpalhais (1 Out 2012 às 19:07)

É

Para a semana é que vem a chuva..... Á tanto tempo que andamos a ouvir isto...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2012 às 19:29)

Boas

Temperatura máxima : *21,1ºC*


Neste momento estão *15,9ºC*, vento forte, céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 22:25)

Noite fresca, com 15,8ºC actuais, depois de máxima de *22,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e 7,9 km/h de NO (315º).

1022 hPa, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Boa noite! Bem, isto está mesmo uma seca

Hoje, Segunda, 1º de Outubro, céu pouco nublado/limpo e vento fraco, tal como ontem. Houve apenas algum nevoeiro durante a manhã.

Máx: 20.6ºC
Mín: 12.5ºC 

_*QUERO ANIMAÇÃO!*_


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2012 às 23:02)

(~)17.0ºC, vento fraco, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Out 2012 às 23:26)

Boas.
Já se notam a noites mais frescas. Sigo com 12,5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco. 

Mínima: 9,6ºC
Máxima: 24,5ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2012 às 23:30)

Boas

Máxima hoje de 25,9ºC

Agora estão 17,4ºC 

Próximos dias calor e tempo seco pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias!! muito mal se inicia outubro um dos meses mais chovosos não esquecer!! aqui setembro foi muito fraco e seco


----------



## meteo (1 Out 2012 às 23:52)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima hoje de 25,9ºC
> 
> ...



Primeira quinzena de Outubro muitas vezes é Verão.Falo aqui de Oeiras,principalmente. A  precipitação elevada em Outubro é muito devido aos últimos 15 dias. Pelo menos nos últimos anos a chuva que temos tido neste mês é sempre últimos 10/15 dias...

O calor no início de Outubro tem sido regra...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite

Noite fresca por aqui, *14,9ºC*,nortada moderada.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2012 às 00:13)

meteo disse:


> Primeira quinzena de Outubro muitas vezes é Verão.Falo aqui de Oeiras,principalmente. A  precipitação elevada em Outubro é muito devido aos últimos 15 dias. Pelo menos nos últimos anos a chuva que temos tido neste mês é sempre últimos 10/15 dias...
> 
> O calor no início de Outubro tem sido regra...



Mas quando se vive uma seca como este ano a coisa fica mais preocupante quando passa 15 dias quase sem chuva num dos meses de mais chuva!! o calor isso cada vez é mais normal se prolongar até mais tarde


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2012 às 00:20)

miguel disse:


> Mas quando se vive uma seca como este ano a coisa *fica mais preocupante *quando passa 15 dias quase sem chuva num dos meses de mais chuva!! o calor isso cada vez é mais normal se prolongar até mais tarde



Claro que sim. Mas não se vai repetir um Outono/Inverno como ano passado...Seria quase histórico(e terrível),2 anos seguidos de chuva muito inferiores ao normal...
Ainda temos tempo para um Outubro na média ou acima,mesmo só chovendo a partir de dia 10/15. É esperar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2012 às 07:45)

*Extremos de ontem* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *25.1ºC*
T. Mínima: *15.5ºC*
__

Por aqui estão (~)15.5ºC, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Out 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

No Marquês de Pombal, céu limpo,vento fraco e 15ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Apesar de ontem a frescura se ter instalado mais cedo, a estagnação reinou, e a mínima não desceu abaixo dos *14,6ºC*.

De momento, 18,3ºC e 75% de humidade, com céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus Humilis.

5,0 km/h de NE (45º), e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2012 às 12:36)

Boas

Mínima de 14,5ºC

Agora estão 23,0ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## F_R (2 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Mínima 12,8ºC

Agora 22,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2012 às 13:34)

Está um belo dia de primavera, 22,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2012 às 19:26)

Boa tarde

Temperatura mínima: *14,3ºC* 
Temperatura máxima: *20,8ºC*

A temperatura actual é *16,1ºC*,forte nortada, céu limpo


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, depois do nevoeiro matinal.

A tmin hoje foi de 8,9ºC, valor que não se atingia desde 13JUN12.

Tmax: 24,1ºC

Tactual: 17,2ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Out 2012 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui as noites e as manhãs têm sido já mais frescas e humidas para preservar o verde que vai aparecendo!!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2012 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Noite fresca, *15,4ºC*,nortada com alguma intensidade,céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2012 às 22:59)

Mais um óptimo dia de _primavera_, com um calor que sabe bem

Por agora, aqui estão (~)17.0ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## cactus (3 Out 2012 às 01:36)

"um otimo dia de primavera" mas as noites já estao bem mais frescas .


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Ontem a máxima não passou dos *21,7ºC*.

Nesta madrugada, mais alguma estagnação, com mínima a não descer abaixo dos *15,2ºC*.

De momento, 17,9ºC e 82% de humidade. 17,6 km/h de NNE (22º), e 1020 hPa de pressão.

Alguns Fractus sobre a serra.


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2012 às 10:25)

Mínima 13.9ºC

Agora 14.5ºC

Ainda muito nevoeiro, mas já tá a dar sinais de abrir


----------



## DaniFR (3 Out 2012 às 14:23)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem: 11,4ºC / 23,8ºC

Hoje
Mínima: 13,5ºC

Temperatura actual: 22,1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2012 às 14:47)

*Extremos de ontem* MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *24.5ºC*
T. Mínima: *14.8ºC*


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Máxima 26,6ºC

Agora 25,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2012 às 19:49)

Boas

Temperatura mínima:*14,5ºC *
Temperatura máxima:*20,9ºC*


Neste momento sigo com *16,2ºC*, forte nortada, céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2012 às 20:38)

17,4ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2012 às 21:25)

Tarde amena, com máxima de *23,0ºC*.

De momento, 16,6ºC e 77% de humidade. 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.

A madrugada de amanhã trará, à partida, uma mínima mais baixa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Mais um dia óptimo de primavera, temperatura máxima de *24.3ºC* na Portela.

Sigo com (~)17.0ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Boas

Sigo com *15,4ºC*, nortada com alguma intensidade,céu limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 11,8ºC, mínima até agora, que ainda deverá descer mais.

A máxima foi de 24,3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Out 2012 às 00:10)

Fechei o dia com uma mínima de 11,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 00:52)

Boas

A temperatura estagnou nos 15ºC, mais precisamente 15,5ºC,nortada acalmou um pouco.

A temperatura registada pela estação(IM) Colares, Sintra ás 23horas, era uns belos 11,9ºC,boa inversão a caminho naquele local.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2012 às 02:08)

Por aqui, enquanto o vento não abrandar, também não se verificará uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura.

De momento, *14,5ºC*, posteriormente a uma subida à casa dos 15ºC, depois de já ter tocado nos 14,7ºC.

Humidade nos 71%, depois de ligeira descida, e 11,5 km/h de N (360º).

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 08:04)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima foi de *13,2ºC*.

Neste momento 13,7ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo.

Temperaturas ás  06h UTC de 2012/10/04

Nesta madrugada ocorreram  boas inversões térmicas em diversos locais como por exemplo, Colares,Tomar, Torres Vedras(Dois Portos),Alvega,Alcobaça e Coruche.

Impressionante a temperatura de Almada(Praia da Rainha) 6,4ºC






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2012 às 11:18)

Inicio de dia com muito nevoeiro, agora já o sol brilha

Mínima 11.6ºC

Agora 17.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 11:23)

Sigo com 18,2ºC , céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Valores já interessantes, os das mínimas de hoje! 

Por aqui, o vento manteve-se constante e regra geral, moderado, impedindo uma descida abaixo dos *13,5ºC*.

De momento, 20,1ºC e 60% de humidade. 6,5 km/h de O (270º), e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Alguns Cirrus na faixa costeira.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2012 às 12:56)

22,7ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 13:08)

Boa tarde

*20,1ºC* neste momento,vento nulo.
Céu mais limpo que isto era impossível.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Por aqui nem senti frio de manhã, mais parecia ser uma manhã de Primavera
E por agora está um pouco de calor


----------



## DaniFR (4 Out 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.

Noite fria com uma mínima de 8ºC. 

Neste momento estão 22,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2012 às 14:41)

Mínima de 14,7 ºC.

De momento com céu limpo, vento fraco e 25,0 ºC.

Mais um dia com temperatura acima da média.


----------



## Lousano (4 Out 2012 às 17:57)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmax: 26,6ºC... um pouco mais alta do que os dias anteriores.

Tmin: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 25,2ºC

Para que refere temperaturas anormais para a época, por aqui as temperaturas destes primeiros dias de Outubro estão dentro do normal para a época com um AA tão influente, sendo frequente ultrapassar uma tmax de 30ºC. Nesses casos acontece por vezes a Tmin se aproximar dos 0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 19:03)

Boa tarde pessoal

Tarde amena, *22,0ºC* foi a máxima de hoje.

Neste momento estão  *18,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2012 às 20:24)

O vento sopra mais fraco, neste início de noite, e até ao momento, a temperatura está a descer de forma apreciável e constante. A um ritmo actual de -1,5ºC/h, e com o auxílio de um vento médio de 5,0 km/h, sigo com *17,2ºC*, e com uns minutos de avanço em relação à mesma temperatura, registada ontem.

72% de humidade, estáveis, e 1014 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus no céu.

A máxima foi de *23,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 20:42)

Sigo com *16,3ºC*




Amanha e Sábado irei fazer seguimento a partir de Monte Bom (Mafra).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2012 às 21:08)

*Extremos de ontem *MeteoPortela

T. Máxima: *24.3ºC*
T. Mínima: *15.6ºC*
_______

Hoje foi um dia de _verão primaveril_, MeteoPortela registou uma máxima de *26.7ºC*.

Sigo com (~)19.0ºC, vento fraco, alguns cirrus no quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Out 2012 às 22:23)

15ºC por aqui já  e 77% de humidade, com estas noites as ervas verdes que vão nascendo ainda vão sobrevivendo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite

Sigo com *14,9ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Out 2012 às 23:55)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje: 8ºC / 25,1ºC

Temperatura actual: 12,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2012 às 00:55)

Por aqui em *Alcabideche(Cascais*) a temperatura tem descido a um ritmo interessante,sigo agora com *14,0ºC* e vento nulo.

A madrugada vai ser uma vez mais, bastante fresca em alguns locais.
Colares(Sintra)  já ia aquela hora nos 11,1ºC





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2012 às 02:06)

Por aqui, o vento não tem dado tréguas, pelo que ainda sigo com 15,6ºC.

Humidade nos 76%, e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2012 às 12:43)

Espectacular caso, o desta madrugada, no que toca à exploração da temática das inversões térmicas. A existência de vento, nestas noites sem mais condicionantes fortes à descida da temperatura, tem um impacto crucial no valor da mesma, proporcionando enormes variações em espaços geográficos relativamente pequenos. Nestas situações, são geralmente os pontos mais elevados a sofrer os efeitos intensos da acção do vento, precisamente por estarem mais expostos. 

Os dados falam por si.

*Sintra, Pena* (presume-se entre os 400m e os 500m de altitude):











... em contraste...

*Sintra, Colares* (a baixa altitude):










---

Por Mira-Sintra, o vento abrandou, mas não totalmente, impedindo uma descida para além dos *14,0ºC*.

De momento, 23,4ºC, 7,9 km/h de S (180º), 48% de humidade, e céu limpo.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Out 2012 às 13:37)

Bom dia! 

Semana muito primaveril!

Na _*Terça, dia 2, Quarta dia 3, e Quinta dia 4*_, o céu esteve praticamente limpo e o vento fraco a moderado. 

_*Dia 2, Terça*_:          
Máx: 21.3ºC        
Mín: 13.8ºC         

_*Dia 3, Quarta*_:
Máx: 21.8ºC
Mín: 14.8ºC

_*Ontem, Quinta, dia 4*_:
Máx: 21.9ºC
Mín: 12.2ºC  

_*Hoje, Feriado, 5 de Outubro*_ sigo com mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 26.1ºC  (temperatura atual)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado com direção variável.

Bom fim-de-semana (prolongado para alguns) .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2012 às 14:18)

Boa tarde

Belo post Gilmet

Contrastes incríveis, o mais curioso é que a acumulação de frio no vale de Colares, é canalizado a partir da encosta/topo da Serra de Sintra, e claro do próprio vale.



Em Alcabideche tive uma minima bastante fresca *12,2ºC*


Neste momento em Monte Bom ( Mafra) sigo com *25,8ºC* vento moderado, ceu limpo.



*Até Domingo irei estar a fazer seguimento a partir de um vale junto a Monte Bom ( Mafra )*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2012 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!

Noite de vento fraco, a temperatura mínima foi de *15.3ºC* na Portela.

Agora o céu vai-se cobrindo por algumas nuvens de Sul para Norte, vento fraco/moderado de SE, 25.5ºC, 56%.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2012 às 15:25)

Por aqui ( *Monte Bom, Mafra*) o céu começa a ficar encoberto,o vento ja sopra forte,ate agora a temperatura  já atingiu os 27,2ºC, neste momento estão 23,4ºC , descida assinável.


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e bem quentinho.

Tmax: 31,5ºC

Tmin. 10,5ºC

Tactual: 30,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2012 às 01:36)

Boa madrugada.

A máxima de ontem situou-se nos *24,4ºC*.

Por agora, 17,3ºC, estáveis, depois de ter atingido os 17,0ºC.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1019 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2012 às 07:09)

Boas

A noite prometia uma bela inversão térmica aqui no local onde me encontro,céu estava limpo e o  vento era nulo, mas no entanto por volta das 22horas o céu ficou nublado,o que impossibilitou  a habitual descida acentuada  da temperatura. A minima ficou-se em torno dos *12,9ºC*,neste momento sigo com 14,8ºC,vento nulo,céu nublado.








*A fazer seguimento a partir de um vale junto á aldeia de Monte Bom, Mafra.* 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Out 2012 às 13:28)

Alo, bem por aqui a manhã tem sido marcada por céu muito nublado, com ar de chuva e vento moderado mas uma temperatura agradável
Dá para perceber que o ar tropical da depressão já vai nos afectando


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *22,5ºC*, depois de mínima de *16,0ºC*.

De momento, tudo calmo, com 19,2ºC e vento nulo. 81% de humidade.

1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2012 às 21:39)

Boas

Mínima 15,7ºC
Máxima 24,0ºC

Rajada máxima 26km/h

Agora estão 20,1ºc, 82%Hr, 1022,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2012 às 23:16)

Boa noite, por aqui em Monte Bom(Mafra) , tive uma bela máxima,cerca de 26,8ºC

Neste momento a noite já segue fresca, estão 14,7ºC, vento nulo,céu limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Por aqui o nevoeiro vai se instalando!
Tº 17º e 97%


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2012 às 00:20)

Nevoeiro, por aqui também.

17,6ºC e vento nulo. Pelo ar, apenas o som das festas da freguesia...


----------



## DaniFR (7 Out 2012 às 00:30)

Boa noite.

Extremos de ontem: 9,9ºC / 29,5ºC

Extremos de hoje: 13,9ºC / 24,9ºC

Temp. Actual: 16,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2012 às 02:33)

O nevoeiro dissipou-se. O vento sopra, por vezes, de forma extremamente fraca e imperceptível ao anemómetro.

16,1ºC e 87% de humidade. 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Aqui, o dia começa com sol e céu praticamente limpo, embora algumas centenas de metros mais a baixo comece um espesso manto de nevoeiro.

Todo o vale de Odivelas/Loures está envolto em denso nevoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

A acalmia do vento e a elevada humidade proporcionou uma noite/manhã de nevoeiro por estas bandas. Caneças e Pinheiro de Loures ainda cumularam, 0.3mm e 0.5mm respectivamente.

Temperatura mínima de 16.9ºC na Portela, 16.2ºC em Caneças e 14.8ºC no Pinheiro de Loures.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2012 às 12:00)

Bom dia pessoal.

Por aqui no vale onde me encontro a noite foi muita húmida, formou-se inclusive uma névoa pouca espessa, que depressa se dissipou assim que os raios de sol apareceram. A mínima ficou-se nos *13,5ºC*.

Neste momento está bastante calor,sigo com *25,6ºC * ,ceu practicamente limpo,vento fraco.




*local :  vale junto a Monte Bom,Mafra *


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2012 às 12:34)

Bom dia.

23,8ºC actuais, a subir com alguma rapidez, encontrando-se a humidade nos 69%.

Vento fraco e 1022 hPa de pressão.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *15,8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2012 às 13:58)

O vento de leste está a proporcionar um dia de verão pleno por aqui, 25,4ºC de momento.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2012 às 14:01)

Boas

Mínima de 16,2ºC

Agora estamos com 28,2ºC, 46%Hr, 1021,3hPa e vento quase nulo...dia de verão dos melhores dias!! Nem no verão tem muitos dias assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2012 às 14:48)

Sigo com *27,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2012 às 16:31)

25,5ºC actuais, com máxima até ao momento de *25,6ºC*.

44% de humidade. Segue assim esta tarde extremamente agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Boa tarde

A máxima registada em Monte Bom foi de *27,5ºC*.


Neste momento, já em Alcabideche, sigo com *20,1ºC*,ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Out 2012 às 21:31)

Por aqui está uma noite de Primavera, espero que seja o prenúncio de algo para esta semana pelo menos.
Já agora onde posso encontrar o tópico "como inserir fotos nos tópicos" se existir!?


----------



## CptRena (7 Out 2012 às 22:18)

Rainstorm disse:


> Já agora onde posso encontrar o tópico "como inserir fotos nos tópicos" se existir!?



Caro Rainstorm,

Penso que poderá encontrar resposta neste tópico

 Como inserir imagens no forum

Cumprimentos


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Boas

_*Sexta-feira e Sábado*_ ambos bem amenos, ou por outras palavras, meio "tropicais" , com ocorrência de céu nublado e ensolarado, e vento fraco a moderado com direção variável.

_*Sexta-Feira:*_
Máx: 26.3ºC 
Mín: 12.2ºC 

_*Sábado:*_
Máx: 24.7ºC
Mín: 16.2ºC

O dia de _*hoje*_ foi também quentinho, com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. Com estas condições aproveitei e fui dar um mergulho refrescante no Agroal (Junto ao rio nabão, entre Ourém e Tomar) .






Foto de 2010

Máx: 25.3ºC
Mín: 16.0ºC

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 17.9ºC. Boa noite


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Out 2012 às 22:28)

Felizmente não têm havido incêndios, mas esta seca continua
E obrigado "cptrena"


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite.

*4ESTAÇÕES * sitio espectacular


*Sigo com 16,9ºC , céu limpo, vento nulo*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2012 às 00:14)

Madrugada veranesca, com 18,4ºC actuais, e vento nulo.

A máxima de ontem situou-se nos *26,0ºC*.

1021 hPa de pressão, e 75% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2012 às 00:16)

Máxima de ontem *28,5ºC*

Agora estão uns belos 20,3ºC, 73%Hr, 1021,1hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 00:26)

Máxima de verão de 26,1ºC ontem.

Actualmente uma noite de fazer inveja a muitas de verão, 19,8ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Out 2012 às 09:05)

Marques de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 17ºC (que tédio!).





Rainstorm disse:


> "como inserir fotos nos tópicos" se existir!?


Está no "Portugal - Fotografias e vídeo".


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2012 às 11:16)

Mais um dia com temperatura acima da média para o mês de referência.

A mínima de 16,9 ºC ilustra bem esse facto.

De momento com 22,9 ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2012 às 11:18)

Extremos de ontem:

17,4 ºC / 28,7 ºC

0,2 mm

---

Acumularam-se 0,2 mm devido à imensa humidade nocturna, bastante tempo acima dos 90 %. A média diária foi de 74 %, aliada ao calor que se fez sentir.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2012 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,9ºC* e actuais 23,7ºC, com céu encoberto, e vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

73% de humidade, e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 13:31)

Hoje ainda tá pior que ontem, 24,3ºC e céu muito nublado, está muito abafado.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2012 às 14:35)

Mínima 14,8ºC

Agora 29,3ºC

Céu limpo


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2012 às 16:18)

29,2ºC

Máxima 29,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 16:48)

25,2ºC de momento e 75%, humidade muito alta leva a que depressa se destile.

Vento fraco de oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2012 às 18:09)

*5 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 25,7ºC
T. Mínima: 15,3ºC


*6 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 24,1ºC
T. Mínima: 17,1ºC


*7 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 27,6ºC
T. Mínima: 16,9ºC

Dados: MeteoPortela


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2012 às 18:20)

Chove fraco por Coimbra neste momento.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2012 às 19:13)

25,6ºc


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2012 às 20:49)

Pluma de ar tropical, de facto. Fui agora à minha varanda, que está virada para a foz do Tejo, e literalmente levei com um bafo quente na cara vindo de Oeste. Fui ver e estão às 20h45 *25,2ºC* com 81% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Boas

Mínima de 15,6ºC e máxima de 25,5ºC

rajada máxima 24km/h

Agora estão 22,8ºC, 83%Hr, 1019,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2012 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, com chuvisco ao final da tarde.

Tmax: 28,2ºC

Tmin: 13,3ºC

Tactual: 21,0ºC com 90% Hr


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Out 2012 às 22:01)

Está mesmo abafadinho o ar, já pra não dizer tropical .

_*Hoje*_ foi um dia de céu nublado, com chuviscos desde o final da tarde (não sei bem se são chuviscos ou a própria humidade do ar) e vento fraco de SW ou mesmo nulo.

Máx: 25.7ºC
Mín: 15.8ºC

_*De momento*_ o céu está encoberto, sinto o tal "chuvisco" e a temperatura, 20.8ºC (noite tropical).

Boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2012 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *26,8ºC*.

De momento, nevoeiro e 20,7ºC, em ligeira subida. 

7,2 km/h de NNO (338º), e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2012 às 22:50)

Boa noite


Noite tropical  por aqui, *20,2ºC*,nevoa,vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Por aqui 20ºC  e 88% de humidade com nevoeiro a entrar


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Aqui estão 21,6ºC e 90%Hr o vento é fraco!! noite de verão!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Noite bastante agradável, (~)22.0ºC e neblina. Vento nulo. Na serra está bastante nevoeiro, Caneças segue com 97%.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2012 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Noite bastante agradável, (~)22.0ºC e neblina. Vento nulo. Na serra está bastante nevoeiro, Caneças segue com 97%.



Noite quê ? Agradável ?  tá um calor de sauna dos pobres horrível. 

Algum nevoeiro e 20,4ºC e 95%.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Out 2012 às 23:48)

Boa noite

Sigo com 20,8ºC e alguma neblina, noite tropical, melhor que muitas das noites do último verão. 

Mínima: 13,3ºC
Máxima: 25,2ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2012 às 00:54)

Há pouco fui á rua,até me assustei com o calor 
Senti-me numa noite quente de Agosto.Pareciam estar 22/23 ºC.
Em Oeiras estão 20,8 ºC,quase à 1 da manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2012 às 01:12)

Ainda com nevoeiro, despeço-me com *20,5ºC* e vento nulo. 

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 06:53)

Madrugada com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro e chuvisco mas ainda muito ameno com a humidade alta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2012 às 07:56)

Céu muito nublado por aqui, (~)22.0ºC. A serra está completamente coberta, Caneças segue com 99%.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima, até ao momento, de *20,1ºC*. 

20,4ºC actuais, com nevoeiro cerrado, e 5,0 km/h de SO (225º).

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Out 2012 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu encoberto, 21ºC e sem vento. Está enjoativo, pegajoso, abafado!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2012 às 09:42)

Continua a sauna dos pobres, 20,4ºC e 97% a mínima foi de 20,1ºC.

Já tive que ligar o desumidificador, que já tenho valores de humidade de 70/75% dentro de casa.


----------



## overcast (9 Out 2012 às 10:38)

Bastante nevoeiro por aqui. Um nevoeiro bem cheiroso por sinal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2012 às 11:15)

Máxima ontem de 29,5 ºC.

Num dia em que a humidade média foi de 75 %.

Um heat index bastante elevado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2012 às 11:17)

Mínima hoje de 20,6 ºC.

Escandalosamente elevada para Outubro e mais uma vez associada a índices de humidade relativa muito elevados.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2012 às 12:57)

Mais um dia tropical já começa a ser habitual!!

Mínima de 19,6ºC

Agora estão 23,8ºC, 83%Hr e o sol a aparecer depois de uma manha de neblina e nevoeiro


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Out 2012 às 14:32)

Boas amigos, chove bem por Leiria neste momento


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 14:42)

Espero que seja um bom sinal de a chuva chegar aqui ainda hoje


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 16:07)

Bem, nevoeiro, céu encoberto e um dia por isso mais escuro, chuva fraca 
Se não fosse a temperatura alta diria que está um dia normal de outono!


----------



## nelson972 (9 Out 2012 às 16:24)

Chuva fraca, a espaços mais intensa.    E temperatura  de 20,5º


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2012 às 16:39)

Boa tarde

Acabo de ter um grande azar. Cheguei agora a casa cheio de calor e transpirado, sem ter apanhado chuva para me refrescar. Chego a casa, abro a janela, e está a chover! Enfim, mas isto já se previa, o céu está negro, e a serra já estava com aquele aspecto banal de quando a chuva está para breve.

Penso que hoje o IM errou redondamente as previsões para esta zona:



> GRANDE LISBOA:
> Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito nublado
> por nuvens baixas até ao início da manhã.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.



Nem fala em chuva fraca ou chuvisco. E agora, e nas últimas horas, é quando o céu está mais negro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2012 às 17:06)

Boas.

Sigo com *21,6ºC*, chuva fraca,vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2012 às 17:47)

Aqui não se passa nada como era de prever.

Tempo algo abafado máxima de 23,8ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 22,8ºC com humidade nos 88%


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2012 às 18:05)

Afinal a temperatura acabou ainda por subir e está neste momento na máxima 23,8ºC com 84%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2012 às 18:49)

Por aqui em Alcabideche,sigo com *21,1ºC*, o nevoeiro reapareceu em força.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2012 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui em Alcabideche,sigo com *21,1ºC*, o nevoeiro reapareceu em força.



Qual a sua altitude ?


----------



## trepkos (9 Out 2012 às 19:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Qual a sua altitude ?



Alcabideche é junto a Cascais. Ronda os 100 metros de altitude. É frequente terem nevoeiro por aquelas zonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2012 às 19:24)

trepkos disse:


> Alcabideche é junto a Cascais. Ronda os 100 metros de altitude. É frequente terem nevoeiro por aquelas zonas.





Exactamente, está em torno dos 100 metros, na rua onde resido a altitude é de 116 metros


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2012 às 19:39)

Máxima de 22,3ºC. A humidade máxima foi de 97% até ao momento o mínimo de 92%, um bafo terrível, ainda chuviscou mas nada acumulou. Vento fraco ao longo de todo o dia rajada máxima de 19 km/h  até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2012 às 20:57)

A máxima acabou por ir aos 24,2ºC

Agora segue mais uma noite quente e humida!! tropical 

21,9ºC e 90%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2012 às 21:27)

Boa noite







Sigo com *19,0ºC*,vento moderado,céu practiamente limpo.

São visíveis algumas nuvens na zona de Sintra.


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2012 às 21:48)

Noite de D.Sebastião.Até há pouco esteve nevoeiro cerrado e calor! Boa temperatura para se sair à rua.
Já choveu hoje. Oeiras acumulou 0,6,e a temperatura está nos 20,2ºC.

Hoje de madrugada não desceu dos 20,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2012 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado, mais ensolarado durante a manhã, e chuva fraca durante a tarde.

Tmax: 26,3ºC

Tmin: 18,1ºC

Tactual: 20,4ºC

Precip: 2,5mm


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2012 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Durante a tarde, o céu manteve-se encoberto, ocorrendo, por vezes, nevoeiro. Chegou também a caír alguma chuva fraca.

Máxima de *22,6ºC*.

De momento, 19,5ºC, batendo consecutivamente a mínima, livrando-me assim de 24h completamente tropicais.

90% de humidade, vento nulo, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 23:38)

Por aqui o tempo limpou e a temperatura vai descendo, por agora 86% e 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Sigo com *18,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2012 às 00:29)

Em Setúbal estou com 20,9ºc e 92%Hr o vento é nulo...segue a noite tropical só falta as trovoadas para completar a tropicalidade  amanha é bem possível


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2012 às 07:38)

Bom dia.

Madrugada mais fresca, também complementada por algum nevoeiro.

Temperatural actual, e mínima do dia, de *17,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 91%, pressão a 1017 hPa, e vento nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 10:35)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado mas com o sol a espreitar, mas de resto tudo calmo sem perspectivas de precipitação para as próximas horas


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 11:26)

Boas

Minima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 12:58)

Por agora céu pouco nublado e mais uma vez tempo de Primavera, assim as árvores não ficam com aquelas cores outonais com tanto sol e calor


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2012 às 13:18)

As nuvens tão a ir embora, pelo menos o tempo assim irá refrescar de noite, isto se tiver céu pouco nublado, vamos lá ver. 

Humidade em queda, já nos 80% e 22,5ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 13:20)

Mas de noite acho que a "frente" se é isso que se pode chamar neste caso, vai já estar a entrar pelo litoral!?!


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2012 às 13:21)

Bem as minhas esperanças de ver chuva hoje ou amanha estão a se diluir! vai ser mais 10 dias de espera se não adiar como quase sempre! enfim...

Mínima bem alta de novo 19,2ºC

Agora estão 21,8ºC, 84%Hr, 1017,0hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado rajada máxima 31km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 13:31)

Boas 

Neste momento em Lisboa (Alvalade) 23ºC, muitas nuvens, vento moderado.
Entretanto , a titulo de curiosidade deixo-vos aqui um vídeo que nunca partilhei no forum.Este vídeo foi feito as 9 da manha no dia 5 de Fevereiro de 2012, num vale junto a Monte Bom ( Mafra).



O vale do Cheleiros, a caminho de Mafra, também deve ter temperaturas desta ordem, se calhar até mais baixas.


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2012 às 14:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Neste momento em Lisboa (Alvalade) 23ºC, muitas nuvens, vento moderado.
> Entretanto , a titulo de curiosidade deixo-vos aqui um vídeo que nunca partilhei no forum.Este vídeo foi feito as 9 da manha no dia 5 de Fevereiro de 2012, num vale junto a Monte Bom ( Mafra).
> ...



Atendendo à facilidade com que o gelo é quebrado e como é fino duvido muito que estivessem -5ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 14:14)

A frente parece estar muito desfeita, nem sequer chuva fraca deve dar


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 14:39)

DRC disse:


> Atendendo à facilidade com que o gelo é quebrado e como é fino duvido muito que estivessem -5ºC.




A mínima naquele local foi essa, claro que ás 9 horas o gelo estava menos fino.


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2012 às 14:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A mínima naquele local foi essa, claro que ás 9 horas o gelo estava menos fino.



Nesse dia é possível que tenham ocorrido temperaturas dessa ordem. Relembro que a data corresponde a um concurso de temperaturas realizado aqui no MeteoPT. Algumas mínimas desse dia: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...nima-fds-4-5-fevereiro-6310-7.html#post318315


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 14:52)

vitamos disse:


> Nesse dia é possível que tenham ocorrido temperaturas dessa ordem. Relembro que a data corresponde a um concurso de temperaturas realizado aqui no MeteoPT. Algumas mínimas desse dia: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...nima-fds-4-5-fevereiro-6310-7.html#post318315



Pois foi um fim de semana gelado, obrigado vou espreitar


----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2012 às 15:49)

Até está interessante a linha de convecção ao largo. Tem aspecto de ser curta em duração, mas com precipitação moderada a forte à sua passagem, pelo menos tendo em conta o seu aspecto actual.





Pelo satélite está relativamente mais a Sul do que pensaria, mas fiando nos modelos, será essencialmente a zona a Norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela que deverá ser mais afectada ao fim do dia por esta linha.

O ALADIN (até ver) está bastante razoável na localização actual desta linha de convergência, e aponta para as regiões que referi atrás quando chegar a terra:











Portanto o mais provável até é o seu seguimento por essa altura ser mais focado no litoral Norte..


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 17:03)

O céu tem vindo a se encobrir por nuvens bem escuras e vento está a aumentar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2012 às 18:20)

Por aqui o vento vai ficando moderado e o céu mais escuro por causa da linha de instabilidade, e obviamente, também pelo entardecer do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 18:25)

Boas

Por aqui em Alcabideche já chove ( fraco), *21,3ºC*, vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2012 às 18:30)

Céu muito nublado logo a sauna dos pobres voltou, 20,3ºC e 93%.

Entretanto já me constipei graças ao tempo doentio dos últimos dias.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Out 2012 às 18:52)

Boa tarde caros todos,

Efectivamente, é um nojo. Odeio este tempo! É _aquilo_: nem é carne nem é peixe. Hoje fui ao Campus da Justiça na Expo e fiquei com levissimo blazer de seda azul escuro colado às costas. Depois, toga vestida, como a audiência não havia meio de começar ... fiquei com o nariz a correr!  Que horror. Não sou nada dada a alergias (só à estupidez!) mas fiquei toda entupida. Quando entrei no carro o termómetro do Poço do Bispo marcava 26º às 18h. 
Perdoem o desabafo mas ainda vou ficar pelo escritório a ver documentação para amanhã. Queria tanto apreciar o aroma leve e iodado da Ericeira ...  Amanhã talvez. Certamente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Por aqui já chuvisca, com céu negro a Norte e a Sul, e aqui poucas nuvens. Está a passar de raspão.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Aqui também chuvisca, à semelhança de ontem.

A estação de Caneças ontem acumulou 0,6mm e hoje vai nos 0,2mm.

Na cidade de Odivelas nem 0,1mm deve ter acumulado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2012 às 19:32)

Céu bastante negro de nuvens baixas com chuva a Sul/SW, e dirige-se para cá. Talvez seja desta.


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Mínima 17,8ºC
Máxima 25,7ºC

Agora 23,4ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Em Setúbal o céu está bastante estranho, as núvens estão muito baixas... 
Corre um vento típico de tempestade, mas ainda não choveu nadinha.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2012 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia marcado por céu muito nublado/encoberto, humidade elevada, e algum chuvisco ao final da tarde.

A máxima foi de *22,8ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 20,0ºC. 

89% de humidade, 16,2 km/h de O (270º), e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 22:09)

Gostava de saber onde está a frente que nos vai afectar amanhã, ou se ainda se vai formar!?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2012 às 22:11)

Boa noite

Sigo com *19,8ºC *,ceu nublado,vento moderado.

Estas temperaturas ja enjoam


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Out 2012 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Durante o dia de _*ontem*_, 9 de Outubro, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, com ocorrência de chuviscos/chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado de SW. 

Máx: 25.7ºC 
Mín: 18.9ºC 

Precipitação: 2.1mm

_*Hoje*_, houve apenas céu nublado e ensolarado, e vento fraco de SW.

Máx: 23.7ºC
Mín: 18.3ºC

Sigo com céu nublado e temperatura estagnada nos 20.0ºC.

Pelo que parece a segunda quinzena vai ser animada... http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=10&cidadeID=11


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2012 às 22:48)

Rainstorm disse:


> Gostava de saber onde está a frente que nos vai afectar amanhã, ou se ainda se vai formar!?



É ir seguindo o satélite, é mais pro norte do país.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2012 às 23:04)

Dia de temperaturas amenas com humidade elevada, o que tornou o dia um pouco acalorado.

Ao fim da tarde/início da noite a tal linha de instabilidade provocou chuva fraca durante escassos minutos, mas deu para molhar todo o exterior.

Sigo com (~)21.0ºC, vento (praticamente) nulo, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Boa noite

Extremos do ontem:
Mínima: 19,2ºC
Máxima: 23,9ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 18,4ºC
Máxima: 25,5ºC

Temp. Actual: 20,3ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2012 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Neste momento chove


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Out 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Marques de Pombal, céu nublado com abertas, 19ºC e já não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2012 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Cerca das 8h ocorreu um aguaceiro forte que deixou *3,0 mm* em poucos minutos.

De momento, céu encoberto por Fractus, Cumulus, e Cumulus Congestus, e 19,9ºC.

12,2 km/h de ONO (292º) e 87% de humidade. 1016 hPa de pressão.

A mínima foi de *18,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2012 às 11:46)

Boas

Aqui Choveu com muita força entre as 9:40 e as 10h acumulando 7,2mm com um rain rate máximo de 98,4mm/h

Mínima de 18,2ºC

Temperatura agora 21,9ºC e humidade de 86%


----------



## vitamos (11 Out 2012 às 11:53)

Um intenso aguaceiro passou por Coimbra nos últimos 20 minutos. Há muito que não via chover assim  . Tudo mais calmo agora.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 14:23)

Foi uma manhã com aguaçeiros fortes, bem bom e ainda por cima consegui ver a entrada de um aguaçeiro monumental pelo rio Tejo em Lix, onde a ponte 25 de Abril foi praticamente "engolida" por uma cortina de chuva


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 15:05)

Bem agora o vento vai puxando, estão 21ºC e 80% de humidade e para oeste noroeste aproximam-se mais aguaçeiros, talvez moderados a fortes
(desculpem a repetição de msg, mas é que este tempo já fazia falta XD)


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2012 às 15:58)

Por fim a humidade caiu pros 80%, e já tive 76%. 

De momento céu muito nublado e 20,6ºC, até ao momento 0,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2012 às 18:01)

Bom final de tarde.

Máxima de *21,7ºC*, e actuais 19,5ºC.

A tarde foi marcada por céu muito nublado/encoberto, e alguma precipitação fraca, mas sem acumulação verificável.

79% de humidade, 9,4 km/h de NO (315º), e 1016 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2012 às 18:30)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui em Alcabideche, sigo com *18,8ºC*, vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (11 Out 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado e de aguaceiros.

Tmax: 22,6ºC

Tmin: 17,2ºC (actual)

Precip: 3,6mm

Parece que por Coimbra choveu bem.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2012 às 22:23)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*24,9ºC*
Mínima:*18,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Precipitação:*7,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*98,4mm/h*

Agora:
18,9ºC
83%Hr
1017,6hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados, sobretudo durante a manhã. Pelas 08h o céu estava completamente negro a SW/W, e via-se uma parte de arco-íris, mas as cores eram tão intensas que criava uma imagem espectacular com todo o contraste. Pena não ter a máquina à mão, pois já me dirigia para a escola.
___

*Extremos de 8 de Outubro
*
T. Máxima: 27.6ºC
T. Mínima: 18.3ºC


*Extremos de 9 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 25.3ºC
T. Mínima: 19.8ºC


*Extremos de 10 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 23.9ºC
T. Mínima: 18.2ºC

(Dia de aguaceiros fracos. Portela nada acumulou, Caneças que é mais perto acumulou 1.0mm)


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 22:57)

Agora sim está uma noite outonal, com 15ºC e 83% apesar de no Verão esta ser a temperatura mínima habitual


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2012 às 23:40)

Boa noite

Sigo com *17,1ºC*, poucas nuvens ( comparativamente ás ultimas horas), vento moderado.
Segundo consta, as  temperaturas mínimas vão sofrer uma boa descida nos próximos dias, ainda bem!!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2012 às 23:44)

A descida da temperatura já se vai notando aos poucos!

Estão agora aqui 18,3ºC, 85%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2012 às 00:27)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer, e a mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *17,0ºC*.

De momento, 16,7ºC e 86% de humidade, com 5,8 km/h de O (270º).

1019 hPa, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2012 às 00:53)

Boas, de facto a temperatura tem descido bem, por aqui em *Alcabideche *a temperatura já vai nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 16ºC.
Ontem à noite estava fresquito. Parece que as temperaturas estão mais adequadas à Estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima foi de  *14,7ºC*  ( ás 7h e 30m).

Neste momento sigo com *16,1ºC*, céu praticamente limpo,vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Uma mínima mais agradável, também por aqui. Atingi os *14,9ºC* pelas 8:22.

De momento, 18,4ºC, em subida ligeira, com 77% de humidade, e muitos Cumulus no céu.

1020 hPa de pressão, e 13,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2012 às 13:01)

Dia fresco hoje,

nesta altura 21,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Poucos Cumulus, alguns Cirrus, e 20,5ºC actuais.

13,3 km/h de NNO (338º), com 55% de humidade, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 21,3ºC

Tmin: 12,5ºC

Agora já uns frescos 16,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2012 às 19:16)

Boa tarde

Por aqui em *Alcabideche*, a temperatura vai descendo a um bom ritmo, sigo com *15,8ºC*,ceu practicamente limpo, vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Boas
Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*16,6ºC*
Máxima:*24,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24km/h*

Agora estão 18,8ºC, 60%Hr, 1018,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2012 às 20:29)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *20,6ºC*.

Actualmente, uns propícios *16,4ºC* e 58% de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco, do quadrante Norte, e a pressão situa-se nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Boa noite.

Na última hora a temperatura tem descido bem, já sigo com 12,3ºC. 
Até agora a mínima é de 10,7ºC e a máxima de 21,3ºC. 

Extremos de ontem: 16,3ºC / 22,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2012 às 21:35)

16,3ºC, vento nulo mas o ar frio é pouco pra arrefecer bem, mas esta temperatura já começa a ser outonal, finalmente .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2012 às 22:35)

Boa noite pessoal.

Nas 2 ultimas horas o céu tornou-se nublado,fazendo assim a temperatura estagnar, sigo com *15,4ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Out 2012 às 09:47)

Finalmente podemos ter um verdadeiro OUTONO!!!

_*Dia 11, Quinta-Feira*_, Céu geralmente muito nublado e aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES ao início da manhã e ao final da tarde. Vento moderado do Quadrante Oeste.

Máx: 21.9ºC
Mín: 16.3ºC

Precipitação: 9.5mm

_*Ontem*_, dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado, embora bem fresco com inversão térmica ao início da manhã no vale do Lis, vento fraco.

Máx: 19.1ºC
Mín: 13.6ºC

Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo, 14.8ºC e mínima de 10.1ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Em *Alcabideche* a temperatura mínima alcançada foi de *13,4ºC*,possivelmente durante a madrugada o céu limpou, o que possibilitou  a temperatura descer um pouco.

Neste momento sigo com *16,3ºC*, vento moderado,céu quase limpo.

Segundo os dados (temperatura) do IM desta madrugada,houve muitos locais onde ocorreram as habituais inversões térmicas. Um exemplo disso mesmo foi a localidade de *Dois Portos ( Torres Vedras)* , pois teve uma mínima  de *9,7ºC*.







Este perfil feito no google earth mostra bem a localização desta aldeia.


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.

Tmin: 6,3ºC

Tactual: 15,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, o vento manteve-se regular durante a madrugada, variando entre os quadrantes Norte e Este. Ainda assim, tocou bastantes vezes nos 0,0 km/h, possibilitando uma descida mais acelerada.

Assim, tive mínima de *13,3ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 18,2ºC, 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º), e 1019 hPa de pressão.

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2012 às 11:58)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 15,1ºc nada de especial por tanto! 

Agora vai aquecendo e estão 21,2ºC, 53%Hr, 1018,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2012 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima 11,1ºC

Agora 21,0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2012 às 13:55)

Bom dia.

Ontem a mínima ainda desceu até aos 10ºC. Deste modo os extremos de ontem são: 10ºC / 21,3ºC.

Durante a noite a mínima foi de 6,4ºC. 

Neste momento estão 18ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2012 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Belas inversões  por aí DaniFR 

Por aqui, em *Alcabideche*  sigo com um inicio de tarde fresco, *19,0ºC* , vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Out 2012 às 17:50)

A frente de amanhã pareçe estar desorganizada


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2012 às 19:05)

Boas

*Temperatura máxima*: *20,2ºC*
*Temperatura actual* : *15,5ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2012 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *20,3ºC*.

Neste momento, 16,5ºC, estagnados, ainda que com vento nulo.

68% de humidade, e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite

Sigo com *14,6º*C,céu nublado,vento nulo.


----------



## jpalhais (13 Out 2012 às 23:17)

Rainstorm disse:


> A frente de amanhã pareçe estar desorganizada



Para variar......


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

A temperatura estabilizou nos 12,1ºC. Céu nublado e não há vento.

Mínima: 6,4ºC
Máxima: 20,1ºC



jonas_87 disse:


> Belas inversões  por aí DaniFR


Aqui as inversões térmicas costumam ser frequentes. Estou num vale pouco profundo rodeado de montes com uma altitude entre os 100m e os 175m.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 00:09)

DaniFR disse:


> Aqui as inversões térmicas costumam ser frequentes. Estou num vale pouco profundo rodeado de montes com uma altitude entre os 100m e os 175m.



Pois, só prova  que os desníveis entre o topos das colinas e o fundo dos vales não precisam de ser muito grandes para ocorreram excelentes inversões térmicas. Por exemplo, o local onde por vezes faço seguimento, é um vale menos profundo que o teu,  o desnível  entre a colina e fundo do vale é de apenas 45 metros, o suficiente para ter grandes extremos de temperatura,muita humidade e geada. É claro que existem sempre pormenores importantes, como o facto de as encostas do vale não terem nada que obstrua a drenagem do ar frio, assim como  uma das encostas do vale estar exposta a Norte.Noto é que boa parte do frio é canalizado através do próprio  vale,embora ele seja  igualmente canalizado  principalmente a partir do topo ate á cota mais baixa do vale.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2012 às 00:13)

Por aqui, _*13 de Outubro*_, dia de céu limpo, nublado por nuvens altas a partir da tarde. Vento fraco/nulo. Inversão Térmica no vale do Lis.

Máx: 18.6ºC
Mín: 10.1ºC 

Sigo com céu nublado, vento nulo e 14.0ºC.

BOA NOITE.


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2012 às 00:20)

Boa noite.

Mínima de ontem 10.4ºC.

15.3ºC actuais.

0.7mm mensais.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Out 2012 às 00:40)

E pronto lá se vai a frente e com isso ficamos apenas com nuvens altas e alguns aguaçeiros fracos para amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 00:57)

Sigo com *14,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2012 às 00:58)

Rainstorm disse:


> E pronto lá se vai a frente e com isso ficamos apenas com nuvens altas e alguns aguaçeiros fracos para amanhã



Amanhã a ocorrer por cá, será chuva fraca. Não se prevê que ocorra algo de extraordinário.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2012 às 01:00)

Temperatura completamente estagnada entre os 15,9ºC e os 16,2ºC. 

73% de humidade, e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 01:07)

Estes valores de precipitação para o final da próxima semana são fiáveis?


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Out 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

Marques de Pombal, céu azul mas com nuvens que parecem algodão desfiado cinzendas e outas brancas. Está um ventito que parece que tem vindo a aumentar e o termómetro marca, neste momento, 17º.

Ontem ao final da tarde (quando pude sair  ) ondas enormes, periodo bem curto e muito vento no mar. Fiquei-me pela sangria do bar... Paciência.


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Out 2012 às 09:58)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar mais nublado com nuvens mais escuras de oeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2012 às 10:55)

Céu já bastante negro a W/NW/N, deverá começar a chover aqui talvez dentro de 10/15 minutos:





EDIT [10:59]: Já chove, antecipou-se


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 10:59)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *14,0ºC*


Neste momento sigo com *18,5ºC*, aguaceiros, vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Out 2012 às 11:01)

Olha, está a chover aqui no Marquês


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Out 2012 às 11:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu já bastante negro a W/NW/N, deverá começar a chover aqui talvez dentro de 10/15 minutos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



foi fraco, já passou.
agora só lá para  atarde há mais... pouco mais.
Mas sentimos os ventos de mudança!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2012 às 11:57)

Acumulados 2,2 mm devido a esse aguaceiro que caiu recentemente.

A temperatura encontra-se nos 20,1 ºC.


----------



## cactus (14 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Aqui tambem acabou por cair um aguaceiro mais intenso á minutos


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2012 às 12:18)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste preciso momento! Já há pouco tinha caído um.

20,0ºC, em descida, com 80% de humidade, e 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º).

1014 hPa de pressão. Ainda não acumulei precipitação.

Mínima de *15,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 12:19)

Por aqui igual, belo aguaceiro neste momento!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2012 às 12:41)

Caiu um aguaceiro que elevou o acumulado a 0,6 mm.

19,2ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2012 às 14:50)

Boas

Mínima de 15,2ºC

De manha não vi mas caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1,8mm por aqui!

Agora céi nublado com algumas abertas e tempo ameno 23,5ºC, 68%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2012 às 16:04)

Máxima de *20,7ºC*.

Actuais 19,2ºC com céu muito nublado por grandes Cumulus. Por vezes, chuvisca.

81% de humidade, e 16,2 km/h de N (360º). 1013 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (14 Out 2012 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


Tmax: 21,9ºC

Tmin: 11,0ºC

Tactual: 17,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2012 às 17:02)

A temperatura tem descido razoavelmente, com o vento a rodar para o quadrante Norte.

*17,4ºC* actuais, com 82% de humidade.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2012 às 17:07)

Tarde agradável por aqui com uma máxima bem amena de 24,7ºC

Agora estão 22,7ºC, 68%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2012 às 18:23)

Por volta entre as 11h e as 11h15 caiu um forte aguaceiro em Odivelas.

A estação de Caneças acumulou 6,2mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 19:45)

Boa noite pessoal


Por aqui em *Alcabideche*, sigo com *15,4ºC*,forte nortada,algumas nuvens.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite!

Dia húmido, com céu geralmente muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e manhã, mas que nem 1mm chegaram a acumular
Vento moderado a forte de NW.

Máx: 21.3ºC
Mín: 13.6ºC

Precipitação: 0.6mm.*

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de NW e 14.1ºC.

*Visto que o meu pluviómetro é da marca Oregon, a sua resolução é de 1mm. Por isso, visto que não chegou a chover nem isso oriento-me pela EMA de Monte Real nestas situações.

BOAS


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Neste momento *14,3ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2012 às 23:03)

*11 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 22.8ºC
T. Mínima: 17.7ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 1.8mm (2.8mm em Caneças)


*12 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 21.7ºC
T. Mínima: 16.1ºC


*13 de Outubro*

T. Máxima: 21.2ºC
T. Mínima: 14.4ºC
_____

Por aqui a noite segue fresca, depois de um dia de céu nublado, por vezes negro e com alguns aguaceiros. (~)16.0ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2012 às 00:55)

Temperatura estagnada, com céu muito nublado e vento constante, fraco. 

14,9ºC e 67% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2012 às 00:56)

Boa noite 

Sigo com *13,8ºC*,céu limpo, vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2012 às 00:57)

Acumulados ontem 2,4 mm.

Acumulada toda a precipitação apenas da parte da manhã, tendo estado o céu bastante nublado todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2012 às 07:45)

Bom dia

Neste momento  em *Alcabideche*,sigo com *10,9ºC* ( a minima ate agora).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2012 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Não esperava ver uma temperatura tão baixa, (~)11.0ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Out 2012 às 08:55)

Hoje quando amanheceu via-se uma neblinha bem Outonal. Agora no Marquês está céu azul, vento fraquinho e ... 12ºC. Quem ainda não saiu há-de pensar que o termómetro está avariado mas não - toca a trocar para sapato fechado (pelo menos à frente) e um agasalho - ainda que ligeiro - para o escritório.

Um óptimo dia para todos


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2012 às 10:33)

Esta noite já fomos abaixo dos 10ºC, no centro de Abrantes

Mínima 9.5ºC

Agora 16.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2012 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

O vento acabou por abrandar, e permitiu uma mínima de *12,2ºC*. 

De momento, 16,2ºC com 10,1 km/h de NNE (22º), e 67% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão, e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2012 às 12:50)

Boas

Mínima de 14,1ºC ainda assim alta comparando com o que fez noutros locais

Agora céu limpo e temperatura de 19,6ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2012 às 14:31)

21,6ºc


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Out 2012 às 15:26)

Por aqui a manhã foi bem outonal com uma temperatura de 10º ás 6:50 e uma alguma neblina a contrastar com o nascer do sol, por agora está um sol agradável mas mantem-se fresco!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2012 às 16:03)

Agora é que reparei na mínima 12,6ºC, muito bom


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2012 às 17:00)

Máxima 21,9ºC

Agora 20,8ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2012 às 20:01)

Vai descendo 17,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2012 às 20:10)

Boa noite pessoal

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *18,0ºC*


Neste momento a noite já vai bastante fresca,*13,8ºC*,vento fraco,céu limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2012 às 20:58)

Boa noite.

Extremos de ontem: 9,3ºC / 19,9ºC

Extremos de hoje: 5,9ºC / 19,5ºC

Temperatura actual: 11,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2012 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *19,0ºC*.

De momento, *14,4ºC*, nesta _noite perfeita_ de céu limpo e vento nulo! 

69% de humidade, com 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Temperatura a descer a um bom ritmo,sigo *12,8ºC*.

Bela madrugada de inversões térmicas  que aí vem.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Out 2012 às 22:22)

_*Hoje, dia 15*_:

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW.

Máx: 18.4ºC
Mín: 10.2ºC

Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e 13.1ºC, não sei porquê mas esta noite faz-me lembrar a típica noite da consoada. Fresca,limpa e sem vento.

Boa noite


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2012 às 23:01)

*Extremos de ontem:*

T. Máxima: 21.7ºC
T. Mínima: 15.4ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 1.8mm (6.1mm em Caneças)
___

Sigo com (~)13.0ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2012 às 23:09)

O vento tem-se mantido nulo, e sigo com *13,1ºC*. 

73% de humidade, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2012 às 23:18)

Boas

Máxima de 22,1ºC e mínima de 14,1ºC

Rajada máxima de 32km/h

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 75%Hr, 1018,2hPa e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2012 às 23:51)

13,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2012 às 00:30)

Boas,em *Alcabideche *a noite está bem fresca!

Sigo com *11,9ºC* , vento nulo (que assim continue),céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2012 às 00:53)

13,3ºC, o vento está nulo, está a proporcionar uma descida bem porreira


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2012 às 01:03)

Inversões térmicas interessantes.

Colares,Sintra: 9,7ºC
Dois Portos,Torres Vedras: 10,6ºC
Alcobaça: 8,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2012 às 01:21)

Despeço-me com *12,1ºC*, em descida, ainda com vento nulo. 

75% de humidade, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2012 às 01:35)

*11,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2012 às 07:53)

Amanhece com (~)12.0ºC, e um nascer-do-Sol espectacular!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2012 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

Infelizmente a temperatura acabou por estagnar, maioritariamente pela entrada de nebulosidade nos níveis médios. 

A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,6ºC*. (no Wunderground afirma 12,1ºC, é erro)

De momento, 14,0ºC, com 82% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão. O vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2012 às 09:25)

Bom dia

A mínima foi fresca, *10,8ºC*,no entanto a temperatura podia ter descido mais caso não aparecessem  nuvens a partir das 4 da manha.

Neste momento *16,1ºC*,muitas nuvens, vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Out 2012 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

No Marquês está céu com aquelas nuvens que eu chamo algodão desfiado em tons de cinzento e branco mas vê-se azul por isso não sei se se pode dizer céu nublado com abertas pois vê-se azul através das nuvens mais fininhas e assim não é uma aberta. Pois não?  O termómetro marca 15º e não há vento nenhum.
Decididamente é um dia de Outono.


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2012 às 10:32)

Mínima 8,7ºC

Agora 12,1ºC


----------



## meteo (16 Out 2012 às 11:03)

Meados de Outubro.A altura que aqui costuma chegar o Outono.Até essa altura,nos últimos anos tem sido sempre Verão 
Céu nublado,temperatura agradável e vento de Sudoeste.
Amanhã chega a chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2012 às 13:07)

meteo disse:


> Meados de Outubro.A altura que aqui costuma chegar o Outono.Até essa altura,nos últimos anos tem sido sempre Verão



Este ano até se tá a portar bem, o ano passado nesta altura tavamos bem quentes .

18,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2012 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com 19,3ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Até agora a mínima foi de 8,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2012 às 18:15)

Maxima 21,8ºC

Agora 20,2ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Out 2012 às 21:02)

Enquanto no norte a chuva vai chegando, por aqui a noite está com céu limpo. temperatura mais amena e com pouco vento, nem parece que amanhã vai sequer chover


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2012 às 21:26)

Rainstorm disse:


> Enquanto no norte a chuva vai chegando, por aqui a noite está com céu limpo. temperatura mais amena e com pouco vento, nem parece que amanhã vai sequer chover





Tá céu nublado, de Queluz a Massamá são 4 km , logo é estranho aí tar céu limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Mais ou menos mas pelo menos por cima de mim estava limpo, por agora vai encobrindo e o vento estranhamente permanece fraco ou nulo
Calma antes da tempestade?


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2012 às 22:45)

15,2ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2012 às 22:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> Calma antes da tempestade?



A pressão tem estado a descer de forma muito gradual, não há grandes variações, daí o vento ser fraco, mas pouco a pouco lá irá aparecer ao longo da madrugada, mas não será grande coisa. Será mais a chuva a marcar presença, esperemos .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2012 às 22:58)

*Extremos de ontem:*

T. Máxima: 19.9ºC
T. Mínima: 12.8ºC
__

Sigo com (~)18.0ºC, céu encoberto, vento fraco.

Nascer-do-Sol de hoje:


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Out 2012 às 23:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pressão tem estado a descer de forma muito gradual, não há grandes variações, daí o vento ser fraco, mas pouco a pouco lá irá aparecer ao longo da madrugada, mas não será grande coisa. Será mais a chuva a marcar presença, esperemos .



Bem espero que seja mais chuva que vento porque, as janelas da minha sala estão completamente expostas ao vento de sul e sudoeste, e uma grande tempestade de vento pode ser assustador aqui, principalmente porque com os prédios altos e as ruas estreitas da cidade, o vento acelera bastante

(Desculpem o offtopic )


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Grande foto DuarteSousa 



Sigo com 16,5ºC, céu nublado,vento moderado.

Venha la essa  , estamos preparados


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: 16,7ºC

Mínima: 8,9ºC
Máxima: 20,3ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2012 às 23:48)

Boas

Máxima de 21,2ºC

Agora estão 17,6ºc, 90%hr, 1013,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 00:52)

Ontem, 16 de Outubro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *11,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *19,1ºC*

---

De momento, 17,9ºC, com céu encoberto e 80% de humidade.

20,5 km/h de S (180º), e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2012 às 09:17)

Para já acumulados 1,4 mm 

Mais chuva a caminho.


----------



## fsl (17 Out 2012 às 10:23)

Em Oeiras já cairam 6.4mm 

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-10-12 10:19)
Temperatura: 17.8°C 	Wind chill: 17.8°C 	Humidade: 92% 	Ponto Condensação: 16.5°C
Pressão: 1009.5 hPa 	Vento: 9.7 km/hr  SSW 	Precipitação: 2.6 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 6.4 mm


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Mínima 13.8ºC

Agora 15.9ºC

Vai chovendo fraco, tendo acumulado 1.6mm


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 11:16)

Ora bons dias.

Chove moderado, de forma constante, há cerca de 2 horas. 

Para já levo *9,6 mm* acumulados, hoje, com 17,5ºC de temperatura actual.

Mínima para já de *17,4ºC*.

90% de humidade, 23,4 km/h de SSO (202º), e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2012 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com chuva fraca, vento moderado e 16,3ºC.

Chuva muito orográfica, nos locais mais altos chove bem.

Precip: 8,1mm


----------



## fsl (17 Out 2012 às 11:34)

Em Oeiras a precipitação já vai em 10mm 

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-10-12 11:29)
Temperatura: 17.6°C 	Wind chill: 17.6°C 	Humidade: 94% 	Ponto Condensação: 16.6°C
Pressão: 1009.0 hPa 	Vento: 4.8 km/hr  SSW 	Precipitação: 2.2 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 10.0 mm


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2012 às 11:38)

Na Areia Branca a madrugada foi de chuva e algum vento.

De manhã o cenário era bastante cinzento e chuvoso.






A viagem pela A8 foi sempre feita debaixo de chuva, sendo intensa nas serras de Loures, Malveira e Mafra.

Já em Odivelas, a chuva vai caindo certinha.
Caneças segue com 11,8mm desde as 0h.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Continua a chover

16.4ºC 3.0mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2012 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima de 16,3ºC

Aqui em Setúbal apenas pingou a meio da manha só acumulou 0,2mm

Mas a chuva a serio não tarda mais uns minutos e vai ser para ficar umas horas! Mas o melhor está guardado para a próxima madrugada/manha de quinta

Rajada máxima até agora de 48km/h

Pressão de 1009,5hPa

Podem acompanhar a chegar da primeira frente aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 12:18)

Até ao momento 7,6 mm por aqui .

17,0ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 12:19)

A chuva parou. Céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, embora na faixa NO seja possível observar um estreito de céu azul.

17,6ºC, a subir, com 91% de humidade, e 1010 hPa de pressão. 13,0 km/h de SO (225º).

*11,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2012 às 12:35)

Já chove por Setúbal mas fraco, acumulados até agora 0,6mm

Temperatura de 18,4ºC e humidade de 95% a pressão em queda 1009,3hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 12:38)

Boa tarde

Aqui em *Alcabideche*, a manha teve alguma chuva, mas nada de extraordinário.
Neste momento, sigo com *19,4ºC*, vento nulo e nevoeiro.

Segundo esta estação amadora http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3&day=17&month=10&year=2012 ( fica a  1 km da minha casa) ate agora a precipitação acumulada é de 8,9 mm.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Out 2012 às 12:45)

miguel disse:


> Já chove por Setúbal mas fraco, acumulados até agora 0,6mm
> 
> Temperatura de 18,4ºC e humidade de 95% a pressão em queda 1009,3hPa


Impressionante, a uns parcos ~5kms daí (Vale do Cobro) ainda não caiu uma gota de água.  Mas o vento sopra imenso...


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 12:47)

Manhã com muita chuva e persistente, por agora parou e o sol até espreita, será o fim da chuva? haha claro que não muito mais está para vir.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2012 às 12:47)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Impressionante, a uns parcos ~5kms daí (Vale do Cobro) ainda não caiu uma gota de água.  Mas o vento sopra imenso...



Aqui também soprava forte até chegar a chuva depois quase que parou agora sopra fraco!! mas ai se já não chove já não deve tardar!

continua os mesmos fracos 0,6mm a chuva cai fraca

PS: começou a chover mais a serio por aqui!


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2012 às 13:25)

Manhã de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. Nada de especial.
Já parou de chover há um bocado e a estrada começa a secar. 
Temperatura actual a rondar os 18/19ºC e a humidade acima dos 80%.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2012 às 13:29)

Continua a chover fraco a moderado, acumulados até agora 3,6mm!

18,3ºC, 97%Hr a pressão continua a cair 1008,7hPa


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2012 às 13:39)

Por aqui acumulou 8,6mm.

Tactual: 18,8ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2012 às 14:22)

17,0ºC

9,4mm acumulados

Neste momento não chove


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 14:31)

Começa a chover moderado outra vez e céu bem escuro!


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2012 às 14:46)

Chove fraco, 15.2mm acumulados depois de várias horas de chuva intensa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Out 2012 às 16:02)

Desde que amanheceu que chove em Lisboa. Hoje no caminho para o Campus da Justiça chovia bastante. Às 14h30, quando vim da Expo, o termómetro do Poço do Bispo marcava 18º. Tenho visto inumeras ocorrência na estrada. Está dia de  ..."S. Bate-Chapas".
Por vezes chove bem mas outras vezes é uma pulviosidade pegajosa.  Eu gosto é de chuva forte, trovoada, vento ou ... sol, pouco/nenhum vento, ondas certas! Tudo ou nada. Enfim, investida franca!
Perdoem o desabafo.


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2012 às 16:43)

Chove forte por Coimbra, com rajadas de vento a acompanhar.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2012 às 17:03)

17,9ºC que é a máxima até agora

De momento não chove

9,6mm acumulados


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 17:11)

Observa-se agora um céu mais limpo a oeste, ou seja bonança antes da tempestade!!


----------



## Microburst (17 Out 2012 às 17:22)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Manhã e tarde de muita chuva com acalmia a espaços, mas por pouco tempo. 

 Dados às 17h aqui em Cacilhas: precipitação *19,2mm*, HR 97%, pressão atmosférica nos 1004hpa e temperatura 18,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2012 às 17:28)

Em Setúbal acumulou até agora 9,2mm

Máxima pela primeira vez abaixo dos 20ºC foi de 19,3ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 17:34)

A 2º frente vai atravessar o continente lentamente certo!?
Porque não parece ser muito larga o suficiente para dar chuva durante a noite toda e manhã de amanhã!!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 18:06)

Temperatura actual de 18,8ºC. A máxima foi de *19,2ºC*.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por um mix de núvens médias, com 13,0 km/h de O (270º), e 80% de humidade.

*1006 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 18:44)

A que horas podemos esperar a chegada da chuva e do vento?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 18:44)

Boas

Sigo com 17,7ºC, ceu nublado,vento moderado.
Embora esteja tudo calmo, na próxima madrugada  ela reaparecerá em força.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2012 às 19:02)

Hoje acumulados 18,2 mm 

Primeira máxima pós-verão abaixo dos 20ºC, ficou-se pelos 19,3ºC.

Muita precipitação esperada durante a próxima noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 19:03)

9,0 mm até agora, de noite não sei que lá virá, veremos o elemento surpresa é o melhor.

18,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Se o Gfs tiver certo será entre as 0h e as 6h, portanto muita gente a dormir que nem vai dar por ela! Vamos fazendo nowcasting para ver se vale a pena fazer serão ou não.. Só não se se traz trovoada ou não, mas a probabilidade é alta... Até agora na Moita 18,2mm acumulados!


----------



## fhff (17 Out 2012 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Sintra, acumulei hoje (madrugada e manhã, com chuva intensa) 23 mm.

Vamos ver o que virá na madrugada.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Ainda tudo calmo, com 16,9ºC e céu encoberto.

84% de humidade, 1006 hPa de pressão, e vento nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Só não percebo pk é que o vento ainda permanece fraco


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 21:47)

Penso que não vai ser um evento de vento, será essencialmente de precipitação! Sendo que mesmo assim a aumentar será so depois das 0h!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Boa noite

Sigo com 15,9ºC, vento fraco, céu nublado.

A máxima de amanha vai estar bem abaixo da media.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 21:51)

Rainstorm disse:


> Só não percebo pk é que o vento ainda permanece fraco



Não há outra forma de explicar.

http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main066.htm


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 22:08)

Por aqui em Alcabideche,começou a chover, vento sopra forte.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 22:09)

dentro de aprox 45m vai ja estoirar uma linha que me parece forte aqui na Área da Grande Lisboa pelas imagens que vejo do radar! a ver se se aguenta...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 22:14)

Já chove em Lisboa? Por aqui vai caindo bem


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 22:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já chove em Lisboa? Por aqui vai caindo bem



Tendo em conta que é uma frente, e faz o trajecto NW-SE (sensivelmente) é normal que comece a chover aí e depois por Lisboa, ainda nem aqui está a chover, logo, é natural que não esteja ainda a chover em Lisboa.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 22:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tendo em conta que é uma frente, e faz o trajecto NW-SE (sensivelmente) é normal que comece a chover aí e depois por Lisboa, ainda nem aqui está a chover, logo, é natural que não esteja ainda a chover em Lisboa.



mas o deslocamento da frente não é SO-NE? assim sim.. desculpem o erro!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 22:20)

Começa a pingar aqui, 17,1ºC e vento frco/nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 22:23)

Mas o vento por esta zona ainda vai aumentar certo?
Já agora começa a chover moderadamente/forte!
Edit: o vento já começou a aumentar!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 22:25)

dASk disse:


> mas o deslocamento da frente não é SO-NE?



Não, é NW-SE. 







Rainstorm disse:


> Mas o vento por esta zona ainda vai aumentar certo?
> Já agora começa a chover moderadamente/forte!



Poderá vir uma rajada ou outra mais forte, mas não será grande coisa.


----------



## dASk (17 Out 2012 às 22:30)

pois mas então o sentido das nuvens é So-Ne daí me possa induzir em erro. Mas ja entendi...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 22:30)

Exacto Mario 
Entretanto a chuva parou, o vento continua forte, bela descida de temperatura ,sigo com *14,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 22:35)

Caiu um aguaceiro repentino, o vento saltou dos 0 km/h para os 40 km/h, e a temperatura estatelou-se dos 17ºC para os 15,6ºC actuais! 

84% de humidade e 1006 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2012 às 22:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Caiu um aguaceiro repentino.


 O mesmo se está a passar aqui, agora. Estava tudo calmo, não chovia, em 10 segundos começou a chover forte

...15 segundos de felicidade, chuvisca


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O mesmo se está a passar aqui, agora. Estava tudo calmo, não chovia, em 10 segundos começou a chover forte
> 
> ...15 segundos de felicidade, chuvisca



Quanto acumulastes de precipitação até ao momento Duarte?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2012 às 22:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quanto acumulastes de precipitação até ao momento Duarte?



Não tenho estação meteorológica.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2012 às 22:46)

Vento de Noroeste também por aqui, com consequente descida da temperatura.

Vai chovendo.

Caneças nos 13mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 22:46)

Chuva torrencial, e uma descida da temperatura acentuada felizmente a minha casa está bem aquecida
14ºC e 90% de humidade.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2012 às 22:49)

De momento não chove

Máxima 17,9ºC
Agora 15,7ºC

10,6mm acumulados

Hoje em Abrantes passamos dos 200mm acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2012 às 22:51)

Rainstorm disse:


> Chuva torrencial, e uma descida da temperatura acentuada felizmente a minha casa está bem aquecida



Caramba, já a ligar o aquecimento, ainda não tá assim tanto frio 

Por aqui 15,1ºC e vai chovendo, acumulado de 13,2 mm até ao momento, vento forte de NW.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Out 2012 às 22:53)

Por acaso ainda nem liguei os aquecedores, apenas deixei o sol entrar nos últimos dias


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 22:56)

A temperatura continua a descer rapidamente, ainda que não chova de momento.

*14,6ºC*, ao ritmo de *-2,3ºC/h*, e 87% de humidade.

28,8 km/h de O (270º).

*12,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Temperatura actual : *13,5ºC*


----------



## Mix (17 Out 2012 às 23:19)

Boa noite pessoal..  

Esta frente trás actividade eléctrica ?


----------



## bpereira (17 Out 2012 às 23:25)

Boa noite. Temperatura actual. 13º C

Projecto Meteo Brenha

http://meteobrenha.jimdo.com


----------



## ct5iul (17 Out 2012 às 23:37)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 18.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.7ºC
Rajada Maxima: 38.9 km/h 


Temp actual 14.7ºC 23:30

Pressão: 1005.0Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 24.9 km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.4ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa:88% 23:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 21.7 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2012 às 23:44)

23.5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2012 às 23:45)

Mix disse:


> Esta frente trás actividade eléctrica ?



Nada de especial. Até ao momento, apenas foi avistado um possível clarão na região do Litoral Norte. 

---

A temperatura continua a descer, ao ritmo das rajadas de vento que se vão fazendo sentir.

*13,5ºC* actuais, e 88% de humidade. 

Chove fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2012 às 00:01)

Bom noite. 

Sigo com 14,3ºC e chuva que vai caindo certinha. 

Mínima: 14,3ºC
Máxima: 19,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2012 às 00:07)

E o acumulado de ontem foi de 13,4 mm.

Rajada máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2012 às 00:47)

Chuvada neste momento, pareceu me ouvir um timido trovão, mas são consigo ter a certeza se era

13,9ºC

3,6mm desde a meia noite


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2012 às 01:25)

Formou-se uma bela célula! Pelo menos parece no satélite,já a poucos km desta zona(A Sudoeste no Mar).Parece que a grande Lisboa daqui a 15/30 minutos,vai ter bela chuvada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2012 às 01:28)

meteo disse:


> Formou-se uma bela célula! Pelo menos parece no satélite,já a poucos km desta zona(A Sudoeste no Mar).Parece que a Grande Lisboa daqui a 15/30 minutos,vai ter bela chuvada



Parece que sim, e dá a sensação que se vão formar mais madrugada dentro... 
Que venha em força, o pior será mesmo os casos pontuais de problemas na cidade resultantes disto, mas a ProCiv deve estar preparada... ou deveria.. x


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 01:34)

Por cá, continua a calmaria, mas já não deve faltar muito para a entrada da precipitação mais forte.

13,7ºC actuais, em subida, depois de ter alcançado os *13,1ºC*, e 90% de humidade.

Vento nulo, e 1006 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2012 às 01:36)

A célula está bastante definida da imagem do SAT24, mas ao mesmo tempo não está (pelo menos ainda) representada no radar..


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2012 às 01:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A célula está bastante definida da imagem do SAT24, mas ao mesmo tempo não está (pelo menos ainda) representada no radar..



Parece que vai entrar mesmo em Lisboa,ou ligeiramente a Oeste.
A chuva vai aumentando.Já está chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 01:41)

Neste momento chove,*13,6ºC*, vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2012 às 02:00)

O dia 17 fechou com 25,6 mm acumulados.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco, humidade relativa quase sempre acima dos 90 %, tendo sido quase toda a precipitação acumulada da parte da manhã, até às 12h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2012 às 02:01)

Chove fraco, de momento, tendo-se acumulado já 1,4 mm desde as 0h.

O grosso da precipitação está ainda por chegar.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 02:03)

Bem tudo calminho por aqui temperatura de 14,6ºC o vento é muito fraco

A frente chega aqui por volta das 3/4horas desta madrugada para ficar com atividade moderada a forte até ao inicio da manha, a ver se chaga aos 20/30mm como penso  

Podem acompanhar a chegada da frente aqui :
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2012 às 02:07)

miguel disse:


> A frente chega aqui por volta das 3/4horas desta madrugada para ficar com atividade moderada a forte até ao inicio da manha, a ver se chaga aos 20/30mm como penso



Eu tento ser mais cauteloso e não ter tantas expectativas. Será bastante, sim, mas algo me diz que 30 mm será demasiado...


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2012 às 02:12)

A bela célula chegou a Terra e desfez-se..Deu apenas chuva fraca a moderada.

Edit 2:20- Afinal está a cair uma bela chuvada!


----------



## dASk (18 Out 2012 às 02:26)

Não me admirava nada que chegasse aos 30mm! já deu pra perceber que á agua percipitável a montes pra cair...


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 06:48)

Bom dia, muito frio e muita chuva claro durante a madrugada a chuva manteve-se por horas a fio a cair por aqui forte e por vezes torrencial, mas toda a noite choveu sem parar!
E continua neste momento a caír forte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Out 2012 às 07:23)

Muito Bom Dia!!

_*Anteontem, Terça, dia 16*_ fiquei-me pelo céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento moderado.

Máx: 21.2ºC
Mín: 12.2ºC

_*O dia de ontem, 17*_, caracterizou-se por períodos de chuva, por vezes FORTE
e vento moderado com rajadas. Dia MUITO CHUVOSO.

Máx: 20.4ºC
Mín: 13.6ºC

Precipitação: 27.4mm


Sigo com muita chuva, vento fraco e 11.4ºC.

Até logo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 07:59)

Bom dia 

Minima de *11,6ºC*.

Neste momento 11,9ºC, aguaceiros, vento moderado.

Desde as 0 horas ate agora, a precipitação acumulada foi de 15 mm (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3)


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia

Noite de chuva

11,3ºC neste momento

11,4mm acumulados desde as 0 horas


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 08:46)

Boas chove mais ou menos desde as 3h da madrugada a altura de maior intensidade tem sido nas ultimas duas horas! Acumulados até agora *18,4mm* e ainda resta mais umas 3 horas de chuva continua 

Mínima de 12,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2012 às 08:50)

Noite de bastante chuva, tal como estava previsto.

Caneças segue com 25,8mm.

A temperatura está nos 10,8ºC.
E vai chovendo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia.

Eis a primeira manhã verdadeiramente outonal, por aqui. 

12,1ºC actuais, com 91% de humidade, e vento nulo, com 1005 hPa de pressão.

Durante a madrugada acumulei *22,0 mm*, com precipitação moderada, e atingi os *11,8ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2012 às 09:42)

Bela rega  Na Moita já sigo com 24,2 mm e ainda a somar. E está fresco, apenas 12,2ºC

Ontem registados 19,4 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2012 às 09:44)

miguel disse:


> Boas chove mais ou menos desde as 3h da madrugada a altura de maior intensidade tem sido nas ultimas duas horas! Acumulados até agora *18,4mm* e ainda resta mais umas 3 horas de chuva continua
> 
> Mínima de 12,1ºC



Bom dia! 

Chuva Fraca a moderada mas contínua, pelo menos desde as 6h30m por Cabanas. 

Terrenos completamente alagados e algumas estradas com lençois de águas (pelo menos no trajecto Cabanas para Coina). 

Estranho os valores das estações do IM de Setúbal e de Pegões sem registo de precipitação até ás 7hUTC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Out 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia caros todos,

Aqui pelo Marquês de Pombal está céu ultra nublado. Cerca das 9h parecia que estava a anoitecer de tão escuro que estava. Agora chove pouco mas o tom cinzento chumbo do céu não permite incautos - Toda a gente vê que a qualquer momento virá borrasca forte! Está frio, 12º mas o vento é fraco.
Vi que o IM dá chuva para os próximos dias e muita chuva na próxima semana.


P.S. Toca a mudar o guarda roupa e a comprar galochas (que estão bem na moda)


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 10:11)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Chuva Fraca a moderada mas contínua, pelo menos desde as 6h30m por Cabanas.
> 
> ...



Pois deve estar entupida  

Aqui já vou com 22,0mm acumulados desde as 00h e 31,8mm em dois dias


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2012 às 10:30)

Noite rendeu 16,2 mm por aqui .

De momento tá fresco, 12,2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 11:00)

Temperatura a descer depois da passagem da frente estão agora 11,9ºC mínima do dia!! A precipitação vai nos 22,8mm e ainda vai chovendo fraco!! Pressão de 1004,7hPa e vento quase nulo!


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2012 às 12:03)

Bom dia/boa tarde 

Muita chuva esta noite, a espaços intensa, agora tudo calmo com céu muito nublado e frio, 12,2ºC. 

Ao meio-dia tenho acumulados *26,2mm*, ontem registei 19,8mm de precipitação. Pressão 1004,6hpa, humidade 97%, o vento fraco a quase nulo de SE.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 12:07)

Já passa do meio-dia, e sigo com *12,8ºC*! 

91% de humidade, e vento nulo.

1005 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2012 às 12:36)

11.3ºC 

18,2mm acumulados

daqui a 20 minutos acaba o dia de trabalho, belo dia para estar em casa este


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 12:56)

As núvens vão escurecendo para o lado Oeste.

A pressão desceu para os *1004 hPa*, e a temperatura caiu para os *12,7ºC*, depois de ter ido aos 13,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 13:05)

Dia de autentico Inverno!! temperatura de 12,3ºC e a precipitação aumentou para 23,6mm a pressão desce para 1004,8hPa


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2012 às 13:55)

Nesta altura 12,5ºC, o céu continua muito nublado e o vento quase nulo, e a pressão vai descendo devagarinho, 1004,2hpa. Ah, e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 13:57)

Por aqui tem chovido moderado a forte desde manhã, apenas com uma pausa por volta das 11:00 e até ao 12:30 +-, a temperatura encontra-se bem baixa com 11ºC e 88% de humidade e um dia muito escuro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2012 às 14:02)

Acumulados 45,6 mm até agora.

Irei confirmar o estado do pluviómetro para averiguar se se trata de sujidade ou se o valor é mesmo real.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2012 às 14:05)

Acumulado para já de hoje de 24,9mm. 

Nos últimos dois dias já cairam por aqui cerca de 45,9mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 15:17)

Boas

Dia de inverno

Sigo com 12,9ºC, chuva,vento fraco.

A precipitação acumulada de hoje vai nos 21.1 mm ( dados retirados desta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3 )


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2012 às 15:23)

Dia de chuva,Oeiras já vai nos 19,6 mm
Chuva fraca a moderada toda a madrugada e início da manhã.Agora está apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## Microburst (18 Out 2012 às 15:37)

Continua a chover entre o fraco e o moderado por Almada, *27,1mm* acumulados até às 15h30. A temperatura mantém-se baixa, 12,4ºC, humidade nos 92% e a pressão vai baixando devagarinho mas de forma consistente e já se encontra nos 1003,2hpa.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Parece que já limparam as estradas na torre

Por aqui 10ºC e 86% de humidade!


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2012 às 16:50)

Belo dia

11,8ºC

19,6mm acumulados


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.

Algum chuvisco e céu encoberto, maioritariamente por núvens médias.

*24,0 mm* acumulados, e *13,1ºC* actuais. 

6,5 km/h de NE (45º), e 1004 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2012 às 17:43)

Boas

A máxima foi de 15,5ºc mas foi ao inicio da madrugada (00:02)

Agora estão 13,2ºC o vento é nulo vai pingando o acumulado do dia está nos 23,8mm muita chuva mas o rain rate máximo não foi alem dos 12,4mm/h (07;32)


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2012 às 17:45)

Algo me diz que ainda não parou por hoje, pelo radar 

27,3mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 18:20)

Boa tarde Pessoal.


Sigo com *12,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2012 às 18:30)

Boas

Dia _britânico_. Muita chuva, mesmo que fraca. Ainda não avistei céu azul hoje, sempre cinzentão.

Neste momento está encoberto e céu negro com cúmulos em todos os quadrantes, está com ar de trovoada, embora esta não esteja a ocorrer. (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## bpereira (18 Out 2012 às 18:47)

Boa tarde. Temperatura actual. 12,3º C.
Temperatura a descer.
Chuva total diário 16,7 mm


----------



## Mix (18 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Existe chances de trovoada esta madrugada ?


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Para amanhã sim, é que vamos ter aguaceiros pós-frontais com chaces de trovoada e granizo talvez


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 20:14)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual : *11,7ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 20:23)

O céu ainda se encontra bastante nublado, e a temperatura, relativamente estável nos 12,7ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão nos 1005 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## bpereira (18 Out 2012 às 20:38)

Aqui em Brenha nem por isso. tem estado a descer a temperatura.
Neste momento *10,9º C *


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Out 2012 às 20:40)

Estive uma vez em Coimbra num mês de Outubro e peguei grandes variações diarias......me recordo de 13/33 em um dia...E na epoca o País sofria com incendios florestais...


----------



## dASk (18 Out 2012 às 21:25)

podemos esperar alguma coisa digna do pós-frontal?


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2012 às 21:32)

dASk disse:


> podemos esperar alguma coisa digna do pós-frontal?



Alguns aguaceiros, talvez algum granizo isolado ou trovoada isolada..nada de muito espectacular.
Depois amanhã ao fim da tarde acaba tudo..


----------



## ct5iul (18 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.0 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.0ºC
Rajada Maxima: 29.6 km/h 


Temp actual *11.0ºC* 23:00

Pressão: 1006.8Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 2.3 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 10.9ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa:92% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: *22.6 mm*
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:30
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

Por aqui estão 9,2ºC e céu limpo. 

Mínima: 9,2ºC
Máxima: 14,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2012 às 23:08)

Excelente acumulado, 18,6 mm até agora.

Máxima espetacular de 13,9ºC, de momento 11,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2012 às 23:11)

Boas

Aqui em Alcabideche a noite está bem fresca.

Sigo com* 9,7ºC*.vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2012 às 23:26)

A temperatura começou a descer com mais intensidade. *11,3ºC* actuais. 

Vento nulo, e 90% de humidade.

1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2012 às 23:39)

A noite segue fresca e bastante húmida. (~)10.5°C, vento nulo, céu limpo e alguma neblina nas zonas mais altas das serras.


----------



## bpereira (18 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Aqui agora a temperatura tem-se mantido entre 10.6°C e os 10.9°C 
A pressão tem estado a aumentar, vai nos 1008 hPa a subir.
O vento continua calmo.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Out 2012 às 23:54)

Aproxima-se de oeste/sudoeste a 1º linha de instabilidade pós-frontal, a atrás dela várias células vamos ver se chegam cá ainda intensas.
Por agora 9ºC e 88% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 00:24)

bpereira disse:


> Aqui agora a temperatura tem-se mantido entre 10.6°C e os 10.9°C
> A pressão tem estado a aumentar, vai nos 1008 hPa a subir.
> O vento continua calmo.



bpereira, se o teu _avatar_ for a imagem da tua estação, então tem atenção que tens quase um chapéu de chuva sobre o pluviómetro.

Por aqui, céu encoberto, chuva fraca/moderada até ao fim da manhã e vento fraco.

Tmax: 14,5ºC

Tmin: 10,5ºC

Precip: 15,5mm

Tactual: 9,4ºc


----------



## bpereira (19 Out 2012 às 00:43)

Lousano disse:


> bpereira, se o teu _avatar_ for a imagem da tua estação, então tem atenção que tens quase um chapéu de chuva sobre o pluviómetro.
> 
> Por aqui, céu encoberto, chuva fraca/moderada até ao fim da manhã e vento fraco.
> 
> ...




Já retirei. Era a antena de tv.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 00:52)

Sigo com 9,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2012 às 01:14)

bpereira disse:


> Já retirei. Era a antena de tv.




Atenção que o sensor de temperatura e humidade deverá estar devidamente protegido contra a radiação solar.

On topic... Acumulado de ontem: 30.2mm
Hoje, 0.2mm.


10.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2012 às 02:08)

Ontem (18/10) foi, sem dúvida, um dos dias de Outubro mais frescos dos últimos anos.

Temperatura mínima: *10,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura média: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: *24,0 mm*

---


De momento, já abaixo da _barreira psicológica_, com *9,8ºC*, vento nulo, e 91% de humidade! 

Paira uma névoa húmida, e faz-se sentir um ténue cheiro a queimado, lembrando as verdadeiras noites de inverno.


----------



## cactus (19 Out 2012 às 02:28)

Por aqui tambem está bastante fresco com 10ºC , uma noite tipica de outono.


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 02:36)

Por aqui 7,1ºC.

Baleal com 11,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2012 às 07:25)

Boas

(~)9.0ºC, bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2012 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

No Saldanha às 8h marcava 10ºC. O céu está agora encoberto mas não está tão escuro como ontem. Não chove e o piso está seco. O vento é mesmo muito fraco mas acho que não se pode considerar nulo pois as folhas das árvores abanam (acho que não é por os automóveis descerem a Duque de Loulé na "broa" )


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Por aqui em Alcabideche houve uma bela minima,cerca de *8,2ºC*..Possivelmente desde finais de Abril que não tinha uma mínima desta ordem,reapareceu mais cedo do que eu pensava.

Neste momento *9,6ºC*, neblina.






Madrugada fria


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2012 às 08:43)

Mínima 10,2ºC

Agora 11,1ºC e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Out 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia.
Aqui para os meus lados conto com 11º.

Deixo uma contribuicão do que vejo por estas bandas... 
(as fotos não foram tratadas, podem não estar no seu melhor estado)





















Já se vê um bom desenvolvimento vertical por estes lados.
Nota-se uma cortina de água sobre o mar


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Tmin de 6,4ºC, tendo o nevoeiro impedido aproximar-se de valores negativos.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2012 às 10:13)

Boas fotos Ricardo Martins!

Infelizmente, em Odivelas, o nevoeiro denso não me deixa ver as células em redor. 

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2012 às 12:01)

Em Abrantes

Céu nublado e 13.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2012 às 12:10)

Bom dia!

Primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC desta temporada: *8,8ºC*, pelas 6:32. 

De momento, sigo com 14,5ºC, 87% de humidade, e pressão nos 1010 hPa. Vento fraco/nulo.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus, Cumulus Congestus, e há ainda algum nevoeiro na Serra.


Há pouco, o cenário orientado para NO era o seguinte:


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 12:50)

Boas

Mínima de *9,6ºC*

Agora estão uns quentes 18,1ºC e 70%Hr os dias vão do 8 ao 80!!
Pode ser que de tarde entre alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2012 às 13:56)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco.

Sigo com 15,6ºC e 80% de humidade. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2012 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a noite foi fria com uma mínima de 5,1ºC. 

Neste momento estão 15ºC e céu muito nublado. 

Ontem a mínima foi 8,6ºC.


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Out 2012 às 16:13)

Trovoada aqui pelo oeste, acompanhada por um aguaceiro forte mas curto, cheguei a ter um rain rate de 35mm/h, total acumulado 2.8mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 16:56)

Fotos da trovoada a Norte de Setúbal esta tarde!









O tempo antes da trovoada aqueceu bastante até aos 19,2ºC que foi a máxima do dia, com vento fraco e humidade elevada tornava o tempo mesmo abafado! O céu estava brutal tanto a Norte como a Este.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 17:04)

Acabou de se formar uma nova célula ativa a NE de Setúbal


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2012 às 17:15)

Chuvada agora em Odivelas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2012 às 18:17)

Dia de algumas nuvens, de manhã o nevoeiro só levantou lá para as 11h/12h.

Desde há cerca de uma hora que chove fraco mas de forma consistente.

E as formigas de asas voltam a atacar.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 18:25)

Dia de trovoadas a passar ao lado!!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (19 Out 2012 às 18:35)

Aqui pelo Montijo está uma escuridão...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 18:56)

Boas pessoal

Final de tarde bastante calmo aqui em *Alcabideche*,a temperatura está nos *13,6ºC* o vento é nulo.


----------



## manchester (19 Out 2012 às 19:10)

Ora viva caros foristas, vou-vos contar a experiência vivida hoje na A17 entre o km 25 e o km 29, onde circulei no sentido Leiria  Aveiro....verdadeiro diluvio, a estrada era 1 autentico rio de agua, não circulei a mais de 50 km/h e a visibilidade era bastante reduzida. Agora na Figueira da Foz olho para o interior e vê-se1 enorme manto de nuvens negras...ainda surgiu 1 faísca cerca do km 26. Já anteriormente na A1 tb tinha apanhado por uns minutos grande diluvio, pois depois de passara saída de Fatima


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Out 2012 às 19:13)

Por aqui apenas choveu de manhã, um aguaçeiro forte por agora apenas céu nublado e  com a perspectiva de uma noite fria.


----------



## dASk (19 Out 2012 às 19:57)

porreiro era aquelas células no mar  a Oeste de Lisboa virem para aqui também largar mais uns mm! este evento por aqui já rendeu 47,8mm. nada mau portanto


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Por aqui já estão *11,5ºC*,o ceu está a limpar,vento continua nulo, boa mínima que aí vem.





Não acredito muito neste valor de mínima que o foreca prevê.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2012 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma máxima de *17,3ºC*, sigo agora com *11,8ºC* e vento nulo. 

Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1011 hPa, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## bpereira (19 Out 2012 às 22:17)

manchester disse:


> Ora viva caros foristas, vou-vos contar a experiência vivida hoje na A17 entre o km 25 e o km 29, onde circulei no sentido Leiria  Aveiro....verdadeiro diluvio, a estrada era 1 autentico rio de agua, não circulei a mais de 50 km/h e a visibilidade era bastante reduzida. Agora na Figueira da Foz olho para o interior e vê-se1 enorme manto de nuvens negras...ainda surgiu 1 faísca cerca do km 26. Já anteriormente na A1 tb tinha apanhado por uns minutos grande diluvio, pois depois de passara saída de Fatima



Boa noite. Brenha 11,6ºC

Eram 18:56 quando tirei esta foto virada a Figueira da Foz. De onde estava a Figueira em linha recta devem ser cerca de 15 km e realmente notava-se que para aquela zona e a sul, a coisa estava negra


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Boas 

Temperatura actual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## bpereira (19 Out 2012 às 22:53)

Eram cerca das 16:30 quando tirei estas fotos.
Dá para reparar na aproximação da enorme célula a aproximar-se da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

Eram cerca de 9:45 quando vim do trabalho e resolvi ir ver como estava o mar aqui em Magoito... Desci para a praia e dou uma vista de olhos pelo horizonte.

De repente, um clarão de NW. Fiquei incrédulo com o que vi, e pensei que estava a sonhar... 5 minutos de espera, e a confirmação com um segundo clarão... Em 10 minutos contei 4 clarões... nada mau para a época


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2012 às 23:29)

A temperatura continua a descer, lenta mas consecutivamente. Sigo com *10,7ºC*.

Vento nulo, 81% de humidade, e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2012 às 23:38)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2012 às 00:05)

*16 de Outubro:
*
T. Máxima: 20.5ºC (17.9ºC Caneças)
T. Mínima: 14.2ºC (11.8ºC Caneças)


*17 de Outubro:*

T. Máxima: 19.1ºC (17.8ºC Caneças)
T. Mínima: 14.3ºC (12.5ºC Caneças)

Precipitação acumulada: 1.0mm (13.7mm Caneças)


*18 de Outubro:*

T. Máxima: 14.1ºC (12.8ºC Caneças)
T. Mínima: 11.4ºC (9.9ºC Caneças)

Precipitação acumulada: 7.1mm (27.7mm Caneças)


*19 de Outubro:*

T. Máxima: 16.2ºC (15.2ºC Caneças)
T. Mínima: 10.1ºC (8.8ºC Caneças)

Precipitação acumulada: 0.5mm (1.0mm Caneças)
___

Agora sigo com (~)10.5ºC, vento nulo, céu pouco nublado e noite bem húmida, como tem sido hábito nestes últimos dias.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2012 às 00:13)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *9,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo.

Extremos de ontem (19/10):
Mínima: 5,1ºC
Máxima: 16,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2012 às 01:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos *9,4ºC*.



Por aqui não estagnou completamente, mas a descida tornou-se muito mais lenta. *9,8ºC* actuais, _though_. 

84% de humidade, e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 05:18)

Boas

A temperatura já atingiu os *7,9ºC*,neste momento estão *8,2ºC* 

Ás 4horas,Colares já ia nos 5,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2012 às 08:02)

(~)8.0°C, vento nulo, céu limpo, nada de nevoeiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *7,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 09:40)

Os locais abrigados/vales tiveram belas temperaturas nocturnas,possivelmente a ausência de nevoeiro fez com que a acumulação de frio fosse maior nesta noite (comparativamente com a anterior).

Colares,Sintra : 5,1ºC
Dois Portos,Torres Vedras: 6,6ºC
Alcobaça : 4,4ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Out 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 13º lá fora.

p.s. Acho que na Ericeira está lindo...  mas eu estou lá


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Out 2012 às 11:19)

Boas

Quinta-Feira, 18 de Outubro, dia fresco e outonal com céu muito nublado, chuva intensa durante a madrugada e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 14.0ºC
Mín: 10.6ºC

Precipitação: 19mm

O dia de ontem teve uma boa inversão térmica pela Madrugada, por isso houve a presença de algum nevoeiro tanto nos vales, com nas terras altas.  No resto do dia, apenas céu nublado, mas com especial atenção para o final da tarde, que teve a presença da tal célula a norte/este da cidade, que por aqui deixou apenas dois aguaceiros, sendo o primeiro de GRANIZO e o que deixou 3.2mm.

Máx: 16.9ºC
Mín: 7.6ºC

Precipitação: 4.2mm


Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento nulo, mínima de 8.6ºC e temperatura atual de 14.4ºC. 

Um bom dia!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Boas, depois de uma minima um quanto ou pouco gelada ( *7,6ºC*), a temperatura segue  agora nos *15,6ºC*,vento fraco e poucas nuvens.

Está um belo dia em* Alcabideche*, amanha a conversa é outra


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2012 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura acabou por descer até aos *8,5ºC*. 

De momento, 17,0ºC e 59% de humidade, com céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

13,0 km/h de SO (225º) e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Boas

Mínima de *9,8ºC*

Agora estão 18,4ºC já esteve 19,5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2012 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

Durante a noite a mínima foi de 7,5ºC. 

Agora sigo com 17,8, depois de uma máxima de 18,9ºC, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 19:04)

Boa tarde

Temperatura mínima  : *7,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima : *17,7ºC*
Temperatura actual    : *13,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2012 às 21:12)

A máxima de hoje situou-se nos *18,6ºC*.

De momento, 13,9ºC, em descida lenta, com vento nulo e 73% de humidade.

1013 hPa de pressão, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2012 às 21:42)

Temperatura actual : *11,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2012 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 8,2ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Será que na Segunda não surgirão por aí aqueles corredores de células bem activas, tal como tivemos no outro ano, assim estilo em fila indiana.

O CAPE e o LI merecem respeito para a altura do ano !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*20 Outubro:*

T. Máxima: 19.4ºC
T. Mínima: 11.2ºC
___

Sigo com (~)12.5ºC, céu maioritariamente encoberto, vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Será que na Segunda não surgirão por aí aqueles corredores de células bem activas, tal como tivemos no outro ano, assim estilo em fila indiana.
> 
> O CAPE e o LI merecem respeito para a altura do ano !



Não percebi


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2012 às 00:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não percebi



Deve-se estar a referir a este evento: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...celulas-do-oeste-13-novembro-2011-a-6148.html

E está a questionar se isto não poderá acontecer de novo. Seria excelente em termos meteorológicos


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2012 às 00:20)

Boas

Sigo com *11,2ºC*, névoa,vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Out 2012 às 00:39)

Boa noite

Dia 20, Sábado, tempo agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máx: 17.0ºC
Mín: 8.6ºC

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco/nulo e 11.1ºC

Mas "Amanhã" é outro dia...

Até lá


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2012 às 00:59)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

*20-10-2012*

Temp Max: 18.9 ºC
Temp Mini: *10.1ºC*
Rajada Maxima: 29.6 km/h 

*21-10-2012*

Temp actual 12.9ºC 00:50

Pressão: 1012.9Hpa 00:50
Intensidade do Vento: 6.1 km/h 00:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: S
Temperatura do vento: 11.9ºC 00:50
Humidade Relativa:85% 00:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 00.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia.
Por aqui estão (~)13.5°C, vento fraco e chuva fraca. A serra está coberta por nuvens baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2012 às 11:01)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima registada foi de *10,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo *16,3ºC*,ceu nublado,vento moderado.
No inicio de manha choveu fraco, acumulando até agora *1.3 mm*.


*

Os dados referentes á precipitação são retirados a partir desta estação amadora -Alcabideche,Carrascal de Alvide (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3&month=10&day=21&year=2012)*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Out 2012 às 12:45)

Bom dia.  

Durante a noite a mínima foi de 8ºC.

Apesar da temperatura já ter subido até aos 15,6ºC, na última hora desceu ligeiramente e neste momento estão 14,8ºC, com chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 12:51)

Quando é que chega a chuva a sério a esta zona!?
É que por agora mais pareçe que o sol vai apareçer.
Porque pelo satélite não me pareçe que venha nada de especial XP


----------



## bpereira (21 Out 2012 às 13:33)

Bom dia.
Temperatura actual: 15,3ºC.
Precipitação diária: 1.7 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2012 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada bastante amena, em comparação com as regiões circundantes, com mínima de *13,7ºC*.

De momento, ambiente abafado com 18,9ºC e 87% de humidade. Céu encoberto e nevoeiro na Serra.

3,6 km/h de ESE (112º) e 1012 hPa de pressão.

A precipitação que caiu durante a madrugada, nada acumulou.


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2012 às 14:03)

também pensava que ia acordar hoje com um tempo piorzinho. Enfim, mas olhando para o radar parece que já se está a intensificar ali qualquer coisa ainda bem a Oeste de Lisboa, pelo que parece que so ao final da tarde venha qualquer coisa, desconhecendo se decente ou não..  Por enquanto estão uns agradáveis 21,3º


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a temperatura está nos *20,8ºC* e humidade em torno dos 80%,tempo um pouco abafado,ceu nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Entretanto começou a chuviscar aqui em Alcabideche.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 14:45)

Mas pareçe que o Algarve está a levar uma boa rega desta vez!
Por agora o céu vai se encobrindo por nuvens médias e baixas, espero pela chuva!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2012 às 14:49)

Boas

Aqui já choveu acumulou 1,0mm a mínima foi de 11,6ºC

Penso que para a tarde e noite a região de lisboa e setúbal vai ser bem afetada com instabilidade aguaceiros e possíveis trovoadas.

Neste momento volta a chover!

18,5ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2012 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto, as nuvens vão desaparecendo e o vento a tornar-se moderado de Sul.

Tmin: 5,8ºC

Tactual: 19,2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (21 Out 2012 às 15:42)

Por aqui estão 19ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 15:56)

Por aqui a temperatura sobe bastante e com o nevoeiro fica insuportável  e continua sem chover!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Mínima de 12,7 ºC.

Acumulados 0,4 mm desde as 0h.

De momento, com 20,9 ºC e 82 % de humidade relativa.

O céu está encoberto e não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2012 às 16:14)

19,9ºC, tendo a temperatura atingido já os *20,3ºC*.

84% de humidade, céu encoberto, 6,5 km/h de SO (225º) e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 16:15)

Essas células pareçem que vão passar a sul de Lix mas é


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2012 às 16:19)

Rainstorm disse:


> Essas células pareçem que vão passar a sul de Lix mas é



Sim, devem seguir para a zona de Setúbal e Litoral Alentejano.


----------



## jpalhais (21 Out 2012 às 16:27)

Alguem viu por ai a chuva?


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2012 às 16:30)

jpalhais disse:


> Alguem viu por ai a chuva?



Está a chuviscar aqui, muito fraquinho.


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2012 às 16:40)

É preciso é saber esperar. Esta tarde/noite vamos ter boa chuva.Pelo menos aqui acredito em 5/10 mm hoje.
Vê-se células boas a formar-se no mar,e a previsão de maior chuva na grande Lisboa não era à hora de almoço! É a partir de agora.


----------



## jpalhais (21 Out 2012 às 16:43)

meteo disse:


> É preciso é saber esperar. Esta tarde/noite vamos ter boa chuva.Pelo menos aqui acredito em 5/10 mm hoje.
> Vê-se células boas a formar-se no mar,e a previsão de maior chuva na grande Lisboa não era à hora de almoço! É a partir de agora.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 16:50)

meteo disse:


> É preciso é saber esperar. Esta tarde/noite vamos ter boa chuva.Pelo menos aqui acredito em 5/10 mm hoje.
> Vê-se células boas a formar-se no mar,e a previsão de maior chuva na grande Lisboa não era à hora de almoço! É a partir de agora.



Eu não vejo nenhumas células a se formarem no mar, apenas aquelas a sul depois disso as nuvens estão muito dispersos


----------



## cactus (21 Out 2012 às 16:57)

Por aqui vai chuviscando , ceu muito cinzento


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2012 às 16:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Eu não vejo nenhumas células a se formarem no mar, apenas aquelas a sul depois disso as nuvens estão muito dispersos



As que vi não vieram para cá.Mas há um pormenor: Temos a tarde toda,e a noite para chover.Pode-se formar uma boa célula,e passas de 1 mm a 10 mm em pouco mais de nada.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 17:05)

Que impacientes 

Em todo o litoral oeste da região a sul de Lisboa crescem topos de nuvens, que devem chegar a terra dentro de uma hora.
Não descarto algum aguaceiro mais forte acompanhado de trovoada, mesmo junto ao litoral !


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2012 às 17:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Que impacientes
> 
> Em todo o litoral oeste da região a sul de Lisboa crescem topos de nuvens, que devem chegar a terra dentro de uma hora.
> Não descarto algum aguaceiro mais forte acompanhado de trovoada, mesmo junto ao litoral !



Concordo(inclusivé com a impaciência!).
Aposto nas 19:00-20:00 para a maior chuvada aqui nesta zona


----------



## jpalhais (21 Out 2012 às 17:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Que impacientes
> 
> Em todo o litoral oeste da região a sul de Lisboa crescem topos de nuvens, que devem chegar a terra dentro de uma hora.
> Não descarto algum aguaceiro mais forte acompanhado de trovoada, mesmo junto ao litoral !



Já vamos em muitos meses de tempo seco (a chuvita da passada semana não conta muito) , já estou farto deste tempo , queria uma tempestade a sério.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2012 às 18:11)

Boa tarde pessoal

Sigo com *18,4ºC*  e vento nulo .

Aqui em Alcabideche ( e Serra de Sintra no horizonte) o cenário é este  pouco deve faltar  para  uma chuvada a sério


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2012 às 18:33)

Finalmente começa a chover, embora fraco!

18,8ºC e 86% de humidade.

1013 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Por aqui nada de especial!


----------



## dASk (21 Out 2012 às 20:00)

Eu não sou "impaciente" mas começo a achar que para aqui não vem mesmo nada de especial! estarei redondamente enganado?!?


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria algum chuvisco e começa a surgir a neblina.
Temperatura actual de 18.4ºC e humidade nos 89%.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 20:06)

Por aqui tb não me pareçe e se não chover esta noite então só Quarta ela volta e até lá ficamos com a temperatura alta e humidade que na Terça deve ser insuportável com o sol a aparecer


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2012 às 20:25)

Aqui em Setúbal vai chuviscando, acumulados até agora 2,0mm...pode ainda aparecer algum aguaceiro mais interessante pela noite dentro é aguardar!!

Temperatura de 18,2ºC tempo ameno e muito humido 98%


----------



## belem (21 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Em Rio de Mouro, também chove.


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 22:50)

Ou seja está quase para chover aqui então?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2012 às 23:00)

Pelo radar, nas próxima hora poderá chover bem na região Oeste do distrito de Lisboa, talvez sim, talvez não.

Sigo com (~)19.0ºC, uma grande nevoeirada, vento nulo.


----------



## cactus (21 Out 2012 às 23:10)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal vai chuviscando, acumulados até agora 2,0mm...pode ainda aparecer algum aguaceiro mais interessante pela noite dentro é aguardar!!
> 
> Temperatura de 18,2ºC tempo ameno e muito humido 98%



È verdade bastanta humidade por esta zona e por ser uma parte alta da cidade nevoeiro cerradissimo , tambem tem estado a chuviscar o tempo todo , mas por agora , a nota é mesmo a densidade do nevoeiro .


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2012 às 23:16)

Mínima 8,5ºC
Máxima 19,4ºC

Agora 16,4ºC

Ainda cairam uns pingos hoje mas não acumulou nada


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 23:27)

Começa a chover


----------



## DaniFR (21 Out 2012 às 23:30)

Neste momento estão 16,4ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima: 8ºC
Máxima: 19,2ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Out 2012 às 23:38)

Só para saber se alguém da zona conheçe uma zona perto do palácio de Queluz, nas traseiras do quartel militar onde se pode observar uma vasta quantidade de flora!!
Que possuí o seu próprio micro-clima


----------



## Microburst (22 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Por Cacilhas, agora que é praticamente meia-noite, está uma noite "pastelão": nevoeiro quase cerrado com temperatura amena, 18.7ºC e 98% de humidade, mas sem chuva. Detesto este tempo. 

O pouco que choveu hoje, 0.8mm, quase não deu para molhar o chão. Pressão atmosférica actualmente nos 1014hpa, vento nulo.


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Choveu hoje menos do que esperava por aqui.E no momento que escrevo...
 Está chuva moderada a forte,com granizo!! Grande carga de água!


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2012 às 00:02)

Está um tempo muito raro por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado e neste momento chove bem!! tempo ameno 18,3ºC e 98%Hr 

2,4mm no dia de ontem


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 00:07)

Será que passa tudo ao lado daqui.


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2012 às 00:10)

Chuva moderada durante 10/15 minutos em Paço de Arcos.E durante 1 minuto,chuva torrencial como não via..há meses...
Curioso que no satélite não se vê nada..


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 00:12)

chove agora moderado a forte


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2012 às 00:35)

Rainstorm disse:


> Será que passa tudo ao lado daqui.



Queluz já teve 1,4 mm .


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Out 2012 às 00:38)

Na habitual viagem de Évora para Setúbal, apenas chuva fraca/chuvisco constantes.

Em Setúbal está um nevoeiro cerradíssimo e imensa humidade, o mais incrível é que se está bem na rua. Às 23h estavam 19º...


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2012 às 00:41)

E chuva moderada outra vez! Pelo satélite diria que está céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2012 às 00:50)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, também por aqui. *2,0 mm* acumulados hoje.

18,6ºC, completamente estagnados, 90% de humidade, vento fraco/nulo, e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2012 às 00:55)

Por aqui não chove, há pouco, antes da meia-noite, caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
1mm no total do dia de ontem.


----------



## Rapido (22 Out 2012 às 01:51)

Na rua está uma estranha sensação de que atmosfera parou, não há nenhum vento e o ar está extremente humido e a sensação não é de frio mas sim de uma temperatura extremamente agradavel (20º), arriscaria a dizer que está uma noite melhor que muitas noites de Verão. Ao contrário do que parece acontecer na cidade de Setúbal, aqui na serra não nevoeiro à vista,pelo menos para já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia

Por aqui a manhã começa tal como começou a noite. Muita humidade, temperatura a rondas os 20ºC, e a serra completamente coberta por nuvens baixas/nevoeiro. Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Madrugada quente, com mínima até ao momento de *18,5ºC*, e actuais 19,2ºC, com 91% de humidade. 

0,0 km/h de vento, e 1016 hPa.

Está nevoeiro.


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2012 às 11:04)

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã

Mínima 15.1ºC

Agora 16.2ºC

Acumulou 3.0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima:* 17,9ºC*

Neste momento está um nevoeiro bastante cerrado,*19,8ºC* , vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2012 às 12:29)

Mais uma pequena chuvada e chegamos aos 5.0mm acumulados

16.7ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2012 às 12:38)

Boas

Mínima bastante elevada esta noite 18,3ºC chuva forte mas de curta duração por volta das 2 da madrugada rendeu 2,2mm

Agora finalmente aparece um pouco de sol meio tímido a temperatura é elevada estão 21,1ºC e bastante humidade 96% está uma tempo bastante abafado!!


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Bem por aqui permanece nublado mas sem qualquer chuva á vista
Será possível termos alguma célula hoje a por aqui com alguma chuva?

EDIT: O vento começou a soprar forte com rajadas, mas o sol apareçeu e está calor!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2012 às 14:12)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem por aqui permanece nublado mas sem qualquer chuva á vista
> Será possível termos alguma célula hoje a por aqui com alguma chuva?
> 
> EDIT: O vento começou a soprar forte com rajadas, mas o sol apareçeu e está calor!!



Existe a possibilidade durante o dia de hoje de alguns aguaceiros associados a alguma instabilidade. Os parâmetros convectivos até são relevantes na região centro-sul, pelo que estes aguaceiros até poderão ser significativos. 

off topic: Como tem sido recorrente este erro nos teus posts deixo só a nota. Na palavra "apareceu" bem como nas restantes conjugações do verbo aparecer, o "c" não leva cedilha.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2012 às 14:27)

Bom dia. 

Sigo com 22,8ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco. Ainda não choveu. 

Mínima elevada (16,3ºC) em comparação com os últimos dias.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 14:30)

vitamos disse:


> Existe a possibilidade durante o dia de hoje de alguns aguaceiros associados a alguma instabilidade. Os parâmetros convectivos até são relevantes na região centro-sul, pelo que estes aguaceiros até poderão ser significativos.
> 
> off topic: Como tem sido recorrente este erro nos teus posts deixo só a nota. Na palavra "apareceu" bem como nas restantes conjugações do verbo aparecer, o "c" não leva cedilha.



Ok obrigado por detectares o erro!
Mas mesmo assim não existe nebulosidade baixa suficiente parece-me para se formarem células!


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2012 às 14:40)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ok obrigado por detectares o erro!
> Mas mesmo assim não existe nebulosidade baixa suficiente parece-me para se formarem células!




Tens de ter um pouco de calma, não te serve de nada estares tão ansioso e derrotista!  

Tal como disse o vitamos, hoje as chances na tua zona são moderadas, tanto pode chover como não, com mais certezas só mesmo quando o melhor do evento começar na 4ª-feira.

Hoje está mais favorável a regiões um pouco mais interiores do Centro/Sul e ao litoral Norte. No radar nota-se que já se vão formando algumas células. De qualquer forma também há algumas no mar a Oeste, mas meio dispersas, portanto é um pouco de lotaria e de "sorte", mas sempre longe de garantido.




_Fonte: IM_


Além do mais, os próprios modelos mostram que será sempre mais provável ocorrer algo mais para zonas interiores:







Portanto, o melhor é mesmo não esperar muito, e quem sabe ter uma agradável surpresa se ocorrer algum aguaceiro na tua zona, pois volto a repetir que existem chances moderadas, dada a relativa instabilidade da atmosfera sobre o continente.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 14:55)

Pois eu sei, mas pelo menos a depressão está com bom aspecto!
Assim que ela se aproximar mais de nós


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2012 às 15:00)

Há momentos o cenário perto de Abrantes era o que se vê no anexo ( o tapatalk não rodou a imagem).

 Muita confusão de nuvens com algumas mais desenvolvidas pelo meio. Não parece que isto dê alguma coisa.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2012 às 16:03)

Boas,
Depois destes últimos dias mais frios, hoje as nuvens não deixaram a temperatura descer mas também não fizeram cair nada mais que uns chuviscos ocasionais, sendo que por agora a céu continua nublado.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Out 2012 às 16:41)

Por aqui já entrou ar mais seco uma vez que as nuvens baixas desapareceram
Mas continua o calor e o vento também acalmou!


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Out 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde caros todos,

Esta manhã cerca das 9h o termómetro do Poço do Bispo marcava 21º. O piso estava humido, mesmo bom para o acidente, e o ar parado, compacto e irrespirável. Estava uma neblina matinal densa mas que deixava adivinhar o céu azul e o sol. Por detrás do manto de nuvens chiffon - em tons cinza escuro e claro, laranja, azul, branco - via-se os contornos do navio Funchal atracado no porto.
Cheguei agora ao escritório, em mangas de camisa, carregando pastas, _blazer_ e gabardine nos braços, cansada, transpirada e sem almoçar (é bom para manter a linha - todas as moedas têm dois lados!), só queria sair dali ...
Não gosto deste tempo. Mandem lá vir chuva a sério ou sol.


----------



## bpereira (22 Out 2012 às 18:31)

Boa tarde.

Aqui a temperatura segue nos 20,7ºC.
Pressão 1018 hPa a subir.

Para Oeste da Figueira da Foz e Noroeste tem estado a trovejar sobre o mar.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (22 Out 2012 às 18:41)

Boa tarde pessoal!
Uma pequena célula de final de tarde a norte de Coruche...


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado, com períodos de boas abertas.

Tmax: 23,2ºC

Tmin: 13,9ºC

Neste momento 18,8ºC e vento fraco, dando um ar de noite de Verão.


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2012 às 22:03)

17,9ºC

7,2mm acumulados


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2012 às 22:44)

Boas

_*Ontem, Domingo*_, dia de céu nublado, com a ocorrência de um chuvisco passageiro ao inicio da manhã, vento moderado de SE.

Máx: 18.7ºC
Mín: 10.3ºC

Precipitação: 0.1mm

_*Hoje, 22*_, dia húmido com céu muito nublado/encoberto, períodos de chuva passageiros, e vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Máx: 22.0ºC
Mín: 16.3ºC

Precipitação: 1.2mm


Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e 17.8ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2012 às 22:46)

Que noite fantástica de Verão está...Tão quente que se está bem de t-shirt à beira-mar às 23:00


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2012 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Mínima: 16,3ºC
Máxima: 23,7ºC

Temperatura actual: 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Temperatura máxima: 22,9ºC 

Neste momento, tempo encoberto, *17,6ºC,*vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2012 às 23:56)

Noite bastante quente, de facto, depois de uma máxima de *21,8ºC*.

18,8ºC actuais, com vento fraco e céu nublado. Nem parece que ainda há 2 dias a mínima se encontrou na casa dos 8ºC.

88% de humidade, 1017 hPa, e *2,0 mm* acumulados, da madrugada.


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2012 às 00:22)

Vento nulo cá em baixo e ouvem-se as eólicas a trabalhar bem lá na serra. 

18,3ºC e promete não alterar muito esta noite.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2012 às 01:45)

Despeço-me com 17,5ºC e vento fraco de NE (45º).

89% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2012 às 01:53)

Boas

Por aqui,céu praticamente limpo, isso já se reflecte na temperatura, sigo com *16,7ºC*,vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2012 às 08:01)

18ºC, céu encoberto.


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2012 às 08:11)

Bom dia.

Tmin de 18,1ºC

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SE e 20,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *15,7ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *17,4ºC*, céu nublado,vento moderado.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 09:24)

Acho que está na hora de abrir um tópico para esta depressão dos próximos dias!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Out 2012 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês está céu azul, aprox. 16º C e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

Com céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus, sigo com 18,1ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e 30,2 km/h de NE (45º), com 1014 hPa de pressão.

A mínima foi de *16,3ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2012 às 10:45)

Mínima de *14,8ºC*

Hoje vai ser um dia calminho e amanhã


----------



## nelson972 (23 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Aqui sigo com 22º, com o céu meio encoberto por nuvens altas.

Ontem cerca das 16:45  choveu torrencialmente por aqui, logo após um sonoro trovão .


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2012 às 15:01)

Bem parece que os meus vizinhos Almadenses vão ter mais sorte do que eu desta vez


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 15:26)

E por aqui o céu já se vai encobrindo por nuvens médias e altas como também o vento vai começando a soprar.

Estão 22ºC e 70% de humidade.


----------



## bpereira (23 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Boa noite.

Aqui a temperatura segue nos 23,2ºC.
Pressão 1012 hPa.

Está-se muito bem lá fora.


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2012 às 19:27)

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 25,4ºC

Raj max: 51,2km/h

Tactual: 23,4ºC


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2012 às 21:23)

No radar já há uma descarga ao lado da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## CptRena (23 Out 2012 às 21:29)

supercell disse:


> No radar já há uma descarga ao lado da Figueira da Foz.



Ora vai lá verificar o dia em que ocorreu. 
E aquilo não é um radar mas sim um mapa das DEA.


----------



## Iuri (23 Out 2012 às 21:36)

Vamos ter festa noite...


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2012 às 21:42)

> Ora vai lá verificar o dia em que ocorreu.
> E aquilo não é um radar mas sim um mapa das DEA.



Bem visto, parece que ainda vamos ter de esperar mais umas valentes horas...


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Vamos por onde vai rebentar mas as células requerem alguma vigilância. Provavelmente não atingirão terra porque é uma circulação S-N e não tanto SW-NE...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Boa noite, sigo com *19ºC * , céu nublado, *70%* de humidade e vento fraco.

Venha lá essa


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Calor, por aqui, com 19,9ºC actuais e 72% de humidade. O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

1011 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado.

Máxima de *22,9ºC*.


----------



## bpereira (23 Out 2012 às 22:56)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura segue nos 21,3ºC, mas tem ~ entre os 21ºC e os 22ºC-
Muito abafado.
Pressão 1013 hPa.
Vento fraco de SE.
Tenho estado atento a janela mas nada de relâmpagos, pelo menos para já.


----------



## JAlves (23 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Embora o grosso da festa se preveja para amanhã, a avaliar pelo radar do IM a zona de Lisboa (e outras) devem ter já alguma festa dentro de 2 ou 3 horas, estarei correto?


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 23:07)

JAlves disse:


> Embora o grosso da festa se preveja para amanhã, a avaliar pelo radar do IM a zona de Lisboa (e outras) devem ter já alguma festa dentro de 2 ou 3 horas, estarei correto?




Espero bem que não que por essa hora estou já a dormir!!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2012 às 23:16)

JAlves disse:


> Embora o grosso da festa se preveja para amanhã, a avaliar pelo radar do IM a zona de Lisboa (e outras) devem ter já alguma festa dentro de 2 ou 3 horas, estarei correto?



Alguns modelos prevêem precipitação para Lisboa a partir das 3 da manha...resta confirmar


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 23:16)

Parece ser um movimento S-N mas também pode chegar a terra... trem convectivo em aproximação.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Out 2012 às 23:27)

O mais estranho por aqui é o vento estar tão calmo e ainda não haverem nuvens baixas, se essa célula chega-se aqui poderia-se então observar os raios da mesma nitidamente


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2012 às 23:37)

" Trem convectivo em aproximação " Está boa Agreste. 

Tive na rua,está uma bela noite.Vento moderado bem ameno,e céu pouco nublado.Não vi trovoada para o mar.
Venha ela!


----------



## DaniFR (23 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: 20,4ºC

Máxima: 24,9ºC
Mínima: 12,2ºC


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2012 às 23:53)

1º flash observado aqui e agora... para W


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Também já se avistam relâmpagos de Cruz Quebrada. Digo isto porque estou a acompanhar a situação através de uma webcam situada lá. Está muito longe, pelo que só se vê uma diferença de cor muito pequenina (não confundir com luzes de embarcações).

Link: http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2012 às 00:30)

Aqui da Ramada já avistei 3 clarões a Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 00:36)

Início veranesco desta madrugada, com 19,3ºC, 70% de humidade, e 5,0 km/h E (90º) actuais.

Céu muito nublado.

Tudo calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 00:48)

Por aqui em *Alcabideche*, sigo com *17,9ºC* , vento fraco, céu muito nublado.

Estive  a observar  em direcção a Oeste ( Praia do Guincho) e nada de clarões.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2012 às 00:52)

E vi o primeiro clarão, bem ao longe mas claramente um relâmpago a W!! 
(Estou junto ao Hospital Santa Maria)


----------



## belem (24 Out 2012 às 00:53)

Aqui, perto da Serra da Carregueira, já vi alguns clarões ( em direção a Norte e a Leste).


PS: Também vi a Oeste.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2012 às 00:55)

belem disse:


> Aqui, perto da Serra da Carregueira, já vi alguns clarões ( em direção a Norte e a Leste).



A Leste??!!  será Oeste? Não há nuvens a Este...


----------



## belem (24 Out 2012 às 00:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> A Leste??!!  será Oeste? Não há nuvens a Este...



Onde eu estava era a Leste. Foi mesmo perto. Atenção que já foi há mais de uma hora.

E estava muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 01:02)

Boas como está a situacão para a margem sul? Aqui no telemóvel nao consigo ver animaçoes em imagem do radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 01:05)

Começou a chuviscar por aqui


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2012 às 01:07)

Por enquanto está tudo a passar bem ao largo paralelo à costa André, sentido S-N, mas tudo pode mudar num instante até porque a frente cai caminhando lentamente para leste! Penso que antes das 3 não deve haver nada de especial! Resta ver os clarões a Oeste!  De notar que já se sente o cheiro típico de que algo está pra chegar... ehehe


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 01:24)

Chuvisco durou uns 5/7 minutos, nada acumulou.
Entretanto a temperatura subiu um pouco, estão *18,5ºC* o vento já sopra moderado.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2012 às 01:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas como está a situacão para a margem sul? Aqui no telemóvel nao consigo ver animaçoes em imagem do radar.









Bom, vamos a ver o que isto vai dar durante a madrugada. Por enquanto tudo calmo, vento fraco de SE com 20.9ºC de temperatura.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2012 às 01:41)

cheira-me que a mancha vermelha que assinalei com um círculo vermelho, pelo movimento que tem, vem direitinha para a nossa zona! 

http://i50.tinypic.com/24q8hzq.jpg


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2012 às 01:55)

Por aqui chove fraco..


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 02:21)

Neste momento em Alcabideche : *16,7ºC , chuva fraca, vento moderado.*


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2012 às 06:17)

Pessoal no radar apareceu uma mancha azul sobre Coimbra mas nao estava e nem chegou a chover . Era algum bug?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 06:48)

Zapiao disse:


> Era algum bug?



É frequente existirem erros associados à dispersão da precipitação, no radar, principalmente a exibição de valores baixos de intensidade (azuis/verdes).

---

Por aqui, a madrugada acumulou *1,0 mm*. 

De momento, 17,6ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Sul, 83% de humidade, e 1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 07:25)

E afinal a que horas chega a "linha convectiva" por aqui?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 07:39)

Boas.

Por aqui até agora, de assinalar só o vento moderado que se faz sentir de Sul/SW, mas pelo radar, as próximas horas prometem.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 07:53)

Começa a chuva, novamente... e eu vou ter que me ir enfiar debaixo dela. 

17,6ºC e 84%, com vento fraco.

Na serra a intensidade é tal, que esta não me é visível.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2012 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Tmin de 19,1ºC, um dos valores mais elevados do ano.

Por agora segue céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 20,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 08:25)

A primeira linha de instabilidade que passou às 3h30 da manhã não deixou mais que 1,4mm (em Caneças).

Agora, vai pagando a segunda linha e chove com alguma intensidade.
Vento moderado de sudoeste.
3,8mm no total, desde as 0h.


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2012 às 09:15)

Chuva neste inicio de manhã, por vezes forte

17.1ºC

4.0mm acumulados


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2012 às 09:30)

Sigo com 4,8 mm acumulados e algumas rajadas de vento forte. Começou a festa...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 10:06)

Será que começou HotSpot ? 

3,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia

A temperatura minima foi de *15,6ºC*.


Neste momento sigo com *17,1ºC*, céu nublado, vento moderado.
Precipitação acumulada vai nos *3.8 mm*.


----------



## granizus (24 Out 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo centro (Rua Castilho/Marquês do Pombal) não chove de momento e nem parece que vá chover tão depressa .

18,6º de momento


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2012 às 10:39)

Zapiao disse:


> Pessoal no radar apareceu uma mancha azul sobre Coimbra mas nao estava e nem chegou a chover . Era algum bug?



Não vi a imagem em questão. Há erros de ruído, ou de objectos fixos no solo, esses nota-se pelo movimento (ou estáticos) fora do normal de bandas de precipitação. E há "erros" a estimar a precipitação que chega ao solo, não por serem valores inventados, mas sim por serem "detectados" pelo radar a níveis médios, precipitação que está de facto a cair nesses níveis, mas que se evapora, total ou parcialmente, no seu trajecto até ao solo, enganando quem vê o radar.
Não sei qual dos casos seria sem ver a imagem, mas esta noite, dada a oclusão da frente, com a sua "morte" nos níveis baixos (ar demasiado seco nos níveis baixos), é possível que fosse o 2º caso também. Aliás, como se viu, o radar estava bastante enganador, pois a precipitação que caiu pareceu muito pouca comparativamente ao que o radar "ameaçava".


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Pelo satélite não me pareçe que venhamos a ter muita chuva como se previa
O sol brilha neste momento e a sudoeste o céu está pouco nublado!


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2012 às 10:54)

Uma manhã chuvosa.Oeiras já vai nos *5mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2012 às 11:08)

Bom dia!
E depois de alguma chuva, eis que já há algum tempo que brilha o sol... com o céu a ficar praticamente limpo...


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2012 às 11:11)

Aproxima-se uma célula activa que poderá passar por aqui. Ou talvez um pouco a norte

E começou a trovejar.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 11:15)

Fiasco ? 

Neste momento sol e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:15)

Vamos lá ver se temos algumas células á tarde, mas desta vez os modelos enganaram-se mesmo, onde iria chover mais no continente hoje!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 11:16)

Por aqui a trovoada já se faz ouvir, chove fraco,17,8ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 11:16)

Madrugada e manhã de alguma chuva, que ficou aquém das expectativas.
Já não chove há mais de 1 hora e o céu está pouco nublado a Oeste e Sudoeste, a temperatura está nos 17,3ºC e a humidade nos 85%.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 11:21)

Em Alcabideche o cenário é este, escuridão brutal na  Serra de Sintra.

Foto tirada neste preciso momento.


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2012 às 11:26)

Rainstorm disse:


> Vamos lá ver se temos algumas células á tarde, mas desta vez os modelos enganaram-se mesmo, onde iria chover mais no continente hoje!!









Em todo o caso esta célula deverá passar mais a norte.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 11:29)

Sintra, Mafra por ai... é neste momento a célula mais importante do radar.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (24 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Agreste disse:


> Sintra, Mafra por ai... é neste momento a célula mais importante do radar.



Por aqui já se ouve umas boas trovoadas...
Ver, não sei se são visivéis, por estou rodeado de paredes no trabalho...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 11:35)

Alguém nas Azenhas do Mar?


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2012 às 11:42)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praia-grande/

Por essa câmera vê-se bem os efeitos dessa célula.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:44)

O vento está a aumentar bastante e o céu começou a encobrir com uma escuridão a oeste e sudoeste vamos lá ver.

Estão 17ºC e o vento está moderado a forte com rajadas já bem intensas


----------



## overcast (24 Out 2012 às 11:50)

Deixo aqui também a beachcam da excelente praia da Ericeira. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/ericeira/

Também já se nota bastante instabilidade à medida que a célula move-se para NE.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 11:53)

Entrou há minutos no litoral de Sintra... Parecia mais espectacular do que acabou por ser, segundo a webcam...


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 11:57)

Agreste disse:


> Entrou há minutos no litoral de Sintra... Parecia mais espectacular do que acabou por ser, segundo a webcam...



Eu até ia tirar uma fotografia para partilhar o contraste entre aquilo que indica o radar e o que realmente se vê de terra, mas o jonas_87 já o fez.

Portanto, um enorme manto de nuvens baixas que impedem de ver o que vai lá por cima. 

5,8mm em Caneças. E de momento não chove.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2012 às 11:58)

Pela webcam da praia grande nota-se bem a entrada dessa célula.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:59)

Edit: Afinal parecem ser apenas nuvens sem nada


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2012 às 12:08)

A festa aqui pelo velho Oeste é brutal---- Som, luz e côr
Edit ---- e com muita água ...


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 12:15)

Pareçe uma repetição daquele Novembro
Por aqui apenas o vento nos dá festa porque de resto


----------



## Ricardo Martins (24 Out 2012 às 12:16)

Por aqui dou a festa como terminada... Venha mais 
Já deu para criar uns bons lençois de àgua...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 12:16)

Muito sol.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 12:19)

Edit: vento e registei uma rajada bem forte, possivelmente perto dos 90 km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 12:25)

Rainstorm disse:


> Edit: vento e registei uma rajada bem forte, possivelmente perto dos 90 km/h




Não exageremos !  No máximo talvez 50/60km/h.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Out 2012 às 12:32)

Torres Vedras com trovoada à distância e pouca chuva!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 12:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não exageremos !  No máximo talvez 50/60km/h.



Por aqui o vento acaba por ser mais forte normalmente do que as zonas em redor!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2012 às 12:43)

Imagem suspeita da webcam do Guincho há 5 minutos... 
O que acham?


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 12:46)

Até ver parece ser apenas uma valente carga de água...


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2012 às 12:49)

O céu começa a abrir

17.8ºC

4.4mm


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 13:12)

Uma boa célula a entrar neste momento na Cruz Quebrada:






--------

Por aqui, vento forte de sul e o céu já voltou a encobrir por nuvens baixas.


----------



## granizus (24 Out 2012 às 13:12)

Caramba, mas não há meio de chover e trovejar aqui?


----------



## granizus (24 Out 2012 às 13:13)

Edit: começou a chover no centro de Lisboa! Aleluia


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 13:14)

Por aqui passa tdo ao lado, literalmente


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 13:20)

Nas próximas 3 horas poderão ocorrer no distrito de Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria arranjadas de vento muito forte, granizo e trovoada.
Informação avançado pelo IM que também colocou todo o país em Alerta Amarelo até ás 24 horas de Quinta Feira !


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 13:23)

Onde é que vez essa possibilidade de mais instabilidade para aqui!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 13:24)

Para além dos avisos devido à precipitação, o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou os distritos de Leiria, Lisboa e Santarém sob aviso amarelo por devido ao vento: Ocorrencia de vento muito forte e com rajadas em alguns locais que poderao ser acompanhadas de trovoada e queda de granizo.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 13:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Nas próximas 3 horas poderão ocorrer no distrito de Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria arranjadas de vento muito forte, granizo e trovoada.
> Informação avançado pelo IM que também colocou todo o país em Alerta Amarelo até ás 24 horas de Quinta Feira !



E pelas regiões de Setúbal também ? 

Neste momento sol e nuvens. 21,2ºC


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Estou na Louriceira e há alguns minutos passaram varias células, duas das quais mostravam uma circulação ciclonica nos niveis baixos bem defenida, com o vento a rodar de S para N/NW e linhas de convergencia em arcus com forte movimento vertical.

Provavelmente eram supercelulas mesociclonicas...devo dizer que estavam mesmo muito bem organizadas, com uma base livre de chuva e uma região de downdraft a NW da base com ar muito frio a descer ( sentiu-se bem) e precipitação violenta com algum granizo...

De S continuam a chegar mais células em crescimentos, muito vigorosas e pelos vales sobe uma neblina mais quente e humida que depois alimenta a base das células...é um cenário brutal aqui


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 13:27)

Está a chover na Póvoa de Santa Iria. 
A Norte daqui o céu está mesmo carregado, muito negro mesmo.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 13:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> E pelas regiões de Setúbal também ?
> 
> Neste momento sol e nuvens. 21,2ºC



Acho que sim também, mas ainda não percebi onde estão essas trovoadas?
Serão aquelas que estão agora a formar-se numa linha de instabilidade a sul do centro da depressão??


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 13:31)

A estação mais proxima daqui, a 8km E.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAA3

Bom..de sul veem mesmo células muito vigorosas, com bases de updraft muito bem defenidas...

Veremos o que se forma...curiosamente ainda não registei rajadas muito fortes...há pouco passou uma formação em gust front mas só se sentiu uma rapida descida da temperatura.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 13:34)

stormy disse:


> A estação mais proxima daqui, a 8km E.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAA3
> 
> ...



Pois o problema é que as células vão para nordeste por isso passam todas ao lado!


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2012 às 13:35)

A minha terra prepara-se para uma valente chuvada 

http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 13:36)

Chove forte agora e vento a soprar com rajadas!
EDIT 13h38: Só há folhas pelo ar, vento e chuva intensos.


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 13:39)

Aqui foi meia-hora de chuva forte/intensa e alguma trovoada, só parou agora.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 13:42)

Por aqui o dia segue sem chuva á já 3 horas!!


----------



## wysiwyg (24 Out 2012 às 13:43)

Viva!

Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 13:46)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:



Mas que belos  Mammatus!

Grande registo, parabéns wysiwyg!


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 13:46)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:



Soberbas fotos! Mammatus espectaculares


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 13:57)

Pelo radar, dá para ver bem a "chuvada" que se abateu por aqui


----------



## Pisfip (24 Out 2012 às 14:00)

Boa tarde, céu muito nublado, ausencia de chuva desde as 10 da manha. Temp. actual: 19ºc 
Confirmo céu fantastico com presença de mammatus exuberantes aqui por Pataias - Marinha Grande!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 14:06)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde, céu muito nublado, ausencia de chuva desde as 10 da manha. Temp. actual: 19ºc
> Confirmo céu fantastico com presença de mammatus exuberantes aqui por Pataias - Marinha Grande!!


----------



## jmackworks (24 Out 2012 às 14:08)

que belas nuvens ... está a ir-se a baixo ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 14:11)

Precipitação muito forte perto de Santarém


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2012 às 14:14)

BRUTAL.... 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação muito forte perto de Santarém


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 14:21)

Pois, pelo radar parece que a Célula que passou por aqui intensificou-se (ainda mais) ao passar por Santarém


----------



## Templariu (24 Out 2012 às 14:23)

essa célula passou tb por Alpiarça, há uns 20min atrás....chuva forte, granizo e trovoada durante uns 10/15min


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Out 2012 às 14:29)

[QUOTE=Duarte Sousa;
E
screveu que o tópico sem fotos não vale e tem razão.

Esta manhã, perto das 9h, no Poço do Bispo o termómetro marcava 16º. Estava uma manhã fria, húmida... Ao lado direito, no Tejo lá estava o Funchal, velho orgulhoso com as ondas castanho-acinzentado fustigango o casco e ele, impassível perdido em Setenterião que mostrava então céu azul e sol sorrindo.
 Lembrei-me de tirar uma foto de cada lado - uma do rio Tejo e outro de terra - não fora a pressa dos condutores no semáforo e sairia obra prima pois o constraste (metereologico e naturalmente artistico) era abismal .... estava belo. Fica para próxima 

Agora no Marquês está céu azul com alguma núvens, pouco vento e 18ºC


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2012 às 14:32)

Parece que essa menina trás água no bico! Uma célula dessas pode trazer consigo fenómenos severos...esperemos que não passe de muita chuva e algum granizo. Daqui do topo da serra do Caldeirão no Algarve consigo ver a torre dessa célula!


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Setentrião

Desculpem e oh senhores administradores ponham correcção automática nas mensagens. estou viciada e não revejo os textos. Sorry


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 14:35)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:



Fotos espectaculares! Belas mammatus! Parabéns!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 14:40)

E quando o 2º round de trovoadas?


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 14:44)

Rainstorm disse:


> E quando o 2º round de trovoadas?



Mas qual 2º round? Têm existido em contínuo desde a manhã!


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 14:50)

Excelentes fotos wysiwyg!



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Precipitação muito forte perto de Santarém.



Precipitação acumulada das 13h às 14h:
19,0mm - Santarém, Fonte Boa
15,9mm - Santarém, cidade


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2012 às 14:50)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos



Excelentes fotos , talvez das melhores fotos de mammatus que já vi em Portugal.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 14:55)

vitamos disse:


> Mas qual 2º round? Têm existido em contínuo desde a manhã!



Só se por aí por aqui já não chove á 4 horas e está céu pouco nublado, estou por isso á espera daquelas células a sudoeste do continente!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 15:05)

Rainstorm disse:


> Só se por aí por aqui já não chove á 4 horas e está céu pouco nublado, estou por isso á espera daquelas células a sudoeste do continente!!



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...ativa/faq/meteorologia/previsao/faq_0015.html


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 15:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...ativa/faq/meteorologia/previsao/faq_0015.html



Ok ok já percebi


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 15:10)

Mammatus neste momento nos céus de Coimbra.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 15:13)

Na zona do Cartaxo choveu violentamente por volta das 14h15, na A1 vinha tudo a 80 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 15:27)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:



Porra, frsbdghntjuhjr  absolutamente espectaculares.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 15:30)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:



Lindissimo, das melhores fotos de mammatus que já vi..
Épico!


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2012 às 15:33)

Já estou por Lisboa, o tempo está quente e humido, e os modelos de mesoescala continuam a mostrar CAPE elevado ( 1000-2000J/Kg) e ar muito humido á superficie nas proximas horas.

A dinamica vertical tambem está boa, e agora que há um pouco mais de inibição convectiva devido á chegada de uma região com menos divergencia em altura deverá causar o tipico efeito de tampão/panela de pressão em que os niveis baixos são aquecidos ( menos nebulosidade) e depois rebentam grandes bolhas convectivas...ou seja, tempo propicio a sistemas convectivos organizados e  localmente severos.


----------



## Mix (24 Out 2012 às 15:37)

squidward disse:


> Pelo radar, dá para ver bem a "chuvada" que se abateu por aqui



Essa célula parece q acertou em cheio por Santarém, em cheio por Alvega (Abrantes) e continua o seu trajecto com muita intensidade...  

Espere-mos não ter havido estragos... 

Aqui os aguaceiros vão sucedendo, mas nada de trovoadas.. 

Uma forte célula passou aqui por volta das 9h20m com 2min de uma violenta chuvada acompanhada de muito vento..


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 15:45)

Mais um ponto vermelho a sudoeste de Lix, mas agora não sei se vai passar de raspão ou chega a entrar pela zona de Sintra


----------



## Zapiao (24 Out 2012 às 15:47)

Por aqui algumas abertas e nada de trovoada hoje


----------



## manchester (24 Out 2012 às 15:51)

manchester disse:


> Ora viva caros foristas, vou-vos contar a experiência vivida hoje na A17 entre o km 25 e o km 29, onde circulei no sentido Leiria  Aveiro....verdadeiro diluvio, a estrada era 1 autentico rio de agua, não circulei a mais de 50 km/h e a visibilidade era bastante reduzida. Agora na Figueira da Foz olho para o interior e vê-se1 enorme manto de nuvens negras...ainda surgiu 1 faísca cerca do km 26. Já anteriormente na A1 tb tinha apanhado por uns minutos grande diluvio, pois depois de passara saída de Fatima



Boa tarde, estive a consultar o site do Instituto de Meteorologia e no histórico do radar meteorologico encontrei esta imagem que aqui coloco para a hora a que por lá passei e que ajuda a explicar o verdadeiro diluvio que apanhei:


----------



## Pisfip (24 Out 2012 às 15:54)

Ora cá estão elas, tiradas pela hora de almoço:


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2012 às 15:58)

wysiwyg disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:




Lindas lindas, deve ter sido um grande espectáculo na cidade não? grande cenário


----------



## wysiwyg (24 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Ah!!

Bem me parecia que não podia ser eu o único a tê-las apanhado. 


...e obrigado por todos os vossos comentários embora, confesso, o mérito seja todo das nuvens e não do fotógrafo! 





Pisfip disse:


> Ora cá estão elas, tiradas pela hora de almoço:


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2012 às 16:17)

não chegará com intensidade certamebte1 A SO de Lisboa

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/#


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Out 2012 às 16:38)

Noite de alguma chuva, tendo-se acumulado cerca de 9 mm até perto das 9h da manhã. 

Já após as 13h foi chovendo com alguma intensidade, culminando num rain rate máximo de 329,2 mm/h.

Acumulados até ao momento 21,4 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Por aqui tem estado tudo calmo, 4,4 mm e 20,0ºC.

Tempito tropical hein ?


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 16:43)

Pois é isto até agora foi um fiasco!


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2012 às 16:45)

trovoada a cerca de uma hora


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2012 às 16:54)

Magnífica célula que está a entrar a norte de Lisboa, vê-se bem aqui de Almada.


----------



## RickStorm (24 Out 2012 às 17:39)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois é isto até agora foi um fiasco!



Aqui para os lados de Queluz, Tercena digo o mesmo (pelo menos não me apercebi ainda de nada)...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2012 às 17:43)

Fiasco digo eu que hoje não vi mais do que meia duzia de pingos!! vim de Grândola onde apenas por volta das 4 da madrugada ouvi chover!! aqui ao chegar a Setúbal várias células mas nenhuma mesmo em cima da cidade apenas uns pingos!!

Acumulados hoje 5,6mm

A noite e o dia de amanha promete bem mais!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2012 às 17:48)

Boa tarde malta,
Por volta das 15.30h, a Nordeste de Coruche, estive a acompanhar uma célula que ainda conseguiu criar uma funnel cloud, mas não se aguentou muito tempo. Estava claramente em rotação...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Apenas 4,5mm durante o dia de hoje. Sol quase o dia todo.


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 17:52)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa tarde malta,
> Por volta das 15.30h, a Nordeste de Coruche, estive a acompanhar uma célula que ainda conseguiu criar uma funnel cloud, mas não se aguentou muito tempo. Estava claramente em rotação...



Belo registo 
De facto a zona que tem sido mais afectada pela instabilidade é o Ribatejo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2012 às 17:54)

Hoje estive nas Instalações da Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologias da UNL , no Monte da Caparica (até às 17h). Esteve um dia de quase primavera... nem uma gota de chuva no horizonte. Tirando a manha em que choveu fraco a moderado entre as 8 e as 9:30h e um pequeno aguaceiro às 14h que durou 10 minutos, o dia foi um fiasco total para o que se esperava


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Fantásticas fotos, pessoal! 

---

Por aqui tem passado tudo ao lado... praticamente não chove desde manhã. *6,3 mm* acumulados.

20,7ºC neste momento, com 65% de humidade, vento nulo e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 18:17)

Pareçe que se aproxima algo bem interessante de sudoeste, não vejo muito bem devido aos prédios mas o céu está escuro!


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2012 às 18:19)

Aí para o sul as coisas andam animadas em têm presenteado o pessoal com grandes fotos.  Venham mais!!

Por aqui, um período de chuva durante a manhã acumulou 3,1mm.

Agora, céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado e 18,8ºC.


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 18:29)

> Pareçe que se aproxima algo bem interessante de sudoeste, não vejo muito bem devido aos prédios mas o céu está escuro!



Há uma célula visível no radar em aproximação, e está roxa..


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 18:35)

Começou a chover. Ao fundo, a serra já não se consegue ver.

19,4ºC, em queda, com 69% de humidade.



*EDIT:* Trovoada!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 18:45)

EDIT: Acabou por passar ao lado


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 18:45)

Pelo radar do IM, ve-se ali algo mais forte a querer "tocar" algures a zona de Cascais / Estoril


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 18:52)

É impressão minha ou vem aí uma  carga de água!?


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Pelo radar para aí está negro....


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 18:54)

Gilmet disse:


> *EDIT:* Trovoada!



Também ouvi, embora ao longe.
Entretanto fui para a janela ver se via algum relâmpago, mas até ver nada.

Panorâmica de sul-noroeste:


----------



## mortagua (24 Out 2012 às 18:55)

a atividade elétrica poderá acabar ao cair da noite? ou irá se prolongar pela próxima noite/madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 19:02)

Boas 

Sigo com 17,7ºC, aguaceiros, vento moderado.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2012 às 19:08)

Aqui é so vê-las passar ao lado em direcção a Lx


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 19:09)

mortagua disse:


> a atividade elétrica poderá acabar ao cair da noite? ou irá se prolongar pela próxima noite/madrugada.



Penso que durante a noite também irão ocorrer.
Dá uma vista de olhos no topico de Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos, mais concretamente ao _post_ do Stormy


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2012 às 19:15)

Consigo ver relâmpagos a W de Setúbal


----------



## NfrG (24 Out 2012 às 19:23)

À coisa de 5/10min choveu com alguma intensidade. Por agora, chove apenas fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 19:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche



The same here... mais 1,1 mm, a prefazer um total de *7,4 mm* hoje.

18,2ºC, em queda, com 76% de humidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 19:48)

O vento começa a soprar, trovoada a sul e sudoeste e começa a chover, a temperatura é que subiu .


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2012 às 19:49)

Relâmpagos em numero considerável a SW do Seixal...


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2012 às 19:50)

windchill disse:


> Relâmpagos em numero considerável a SW do Seixal...



Máquina preparada!!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 19:52)

Chove alternadamente entre fraco e moderado.

*11,6 mm* acumulados. 13,0 km/h de SO (225º). 1007 hPa.


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 19:56)

Está a começar a chover.


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 19:58)

Por aqui já pinga novamente e avistei um clarão para os lados do Montejunto/Peniche.

ps- estou é impressionado com a resistência da forte Célula que passou por aqui á hora de almoço e ainda sobrevive com alguma intensidade, estando neste momento sobre a fronteira com a Espanha.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2012 às 20:00)

Por aqui 10.7mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2012 às 20:04)

avisto belos raios a w também mas já aqui bem perto  vou também preparar a máquina mas desconfio que ainda n vai ser precisa...!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 20:07)

Esta noite e amanhã é que vamos ter animação de sobra para todos especialmente por aqui


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Passou ao lado, apenas deixou algumas pingas.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2012 às 20:23)

Deu para ouvir meia dúzia de trovões, dois deles ainda fizeram estremecer as janelas, e ver uma dúzia de raios, com uma cadência incerta. Ainda continuam. Chuvisca neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2012 às 20:26)

Trovoada !


----------



## DracoLX (24 Out 2012 às 20:54)

Aqui na Quinta do Conde apenas se vê os relâmpagos... :-(


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Começou a cair a não pára! 115,8 mm/hora e acumulado só neste aguaceiro, até agora, de 19,0 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 20:57)

Boas

Sigo com *15,5ºC* , céu nublado, vento fraco.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas é de *5.6 mm*


----------



## Henrique (24 Out 2012 às 20:58)

Boas noites.
Acabo de receber uma impressionante rega aqui na minha zona que me disparou a precipitação acumulada para mais de 40 mm. Provavelmente um aguaceiro muito localizado com trovoada à mistura.
Deixo então o registo feito por uma estação vizinha:







http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMARISOL2


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2012 às 21:01)

Ainda rendeu isto...

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/dsc0863cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2012 às 21:03)

Só começou a abrandar agora. 21,1 mm... As ruas levam já bastante água.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 21:05)

Bela foto


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2012 às 21:05)

Por aqui apenas chuviscos. Relâmpagos na margem sul!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 21:06)

E por aqui foi um fiasco, com apenas 2 aguaceiros fortes um de manhã e outro ao final do dia, neste ultimo observou-se uma atmosfera muito electrificada.
Por agora bem calmo, mas só mais uma hora e , vai ser uma noite bem animada.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 21:14)

6,0 mm 

17,0ºC e vento fraco de sul/sudeste, tropical.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 21:30)

E já chove moderado a forte, mas o melhor ainda está para vir


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2012 às 21:33)

Bem, após a minha _voltinha habitual_ após um evento destes, dei de caras com os casos do costume, dezenas de inundações sempre nos mesmos sítios. 

Muitas eram as pessoas a tirar fotos (via-se os flashes das máquinas) e filmar (também eu filmei) a estrada nacional, motivo de interesse principal quando chove muito. Os carros tinham dificuldade em transitar, e houve mesmo um automóvel que deve de ter entrado água para o motor pois ficou _atascado_. A altura da água era sensivelmente perto dos faróis. 

De resto mais nada a registar. 

21,1 mm acumulados num aguaceiro forte e constante. Ouvem-se bombeiros neste momento.


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2012 às 21:40)

boa noite malta
parece que vamos ter uma noite das boas
ha bocado( 20h20) aqui em almada via-se uns belos raios mas com pouca frequencia.vamos ver como sera a noite


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2012 às 21:41)

o que acham??vai valer a pena carregar as baterias da maquina de filmar?


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2012 às 21:45)

Henrique disse:


> Boas noites.
> Acabo de receber uma impressionante rega aqui na minha zona que me disparou a precipitação acumulada para mais de 40 mm. Provavelmente um aguaceiro muito localizado com trovoada à mistura.
> Deixo então o registo feito por uma estação vizinha:
> 
> ...



40mm numa hora é muita fruta. Se não for um local com alguma inclinação, existe inundações.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Trovão Almada disse:


> o que acham??vai valer a pena carregar as baterias da maquina de filmar?



Vale sim, que por aqui a chuva vai aumentando e o melhor ainda nem chegou


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2012 às 21:57)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado () e vento moderado. Ainda estou a espera de que este evento faça a sua aparição a serio por estas bandas... Talvez esta noite a coisa melhore


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2012 às 21:57)

Trovão forte aqui na Ramada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Aqui em Alcabideche a chuva reapareceu em força


----------



## Trovão Almada (24 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Vale sim, que por aqui a chuva vai aumentando e o melhor ainda nem chegou



vou por ja a maquina a carga.nao quero perder o que ai vem


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 22:00)

Chuvada fortíssima!! 

*17,6 mm* acumulados, e 16,4ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 22:11)

Registei *180 mm/h* e sigo com *23,6 mm* acumulados!

A chuva acabou de parar.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Out 2012 às 22:13)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 21.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 15.4ºC
Rajada Maxima: 42.6 km/h 


Temp actual 17.0ºC 22:10

Pressão: 1006.5Hpa 22:10
Intensidade do Vento: 13.0 km/h 22:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 15.7ºC 22:10
Humidade Relativa:88% 22:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 10.4 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2012 às 22:29)

14,7ºC

8,0mm acumulados


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 22:32)

EDIT: Chove torrencialmente com vento!


----------



## NfrG (24 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Ouvi um trovão neste momento.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Out 2012 às 22:42)

Agora sim... trovoada que se apresente 
Chuva moderada e trovoada!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (24 Out 2012 às 22:42)

Algés: dois estrondos, um há cerca de 5 minutos, outro há 1 minuto.


----------



## Gongas (24 Out 2012 às 22:44)

Bem por Coimbra este evento tem sido um fiasco...alguns aguaceiros mas nada de especial


----------



## RickStorm (24 Out 2012 às 22:48)

Grande trovão aqui em Tercena...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 22:49)

Vai haver uns relâmpagos de 5 em 5 minutos mais ao menos.

16,4ºC e 9,2 mm.


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2012 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

Só agora pude vir ao forum. Só para dizer que até ás 14:00 tinha acumulado 38 mm, em Colares. A célula que foi aqui mencionada, por volta das 11:00, foi impressionante na sua intensidade. Aqui pela zona da Merceana, chove ligeiro a moderado. Trovões, nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 22:52)

*Chuva causa inundações e fecho de hipermercado*


> A ocorrência de uma forte chuvada esta noite em Peniche, durante 15 minutos, provocou várias inundações na cidade e levou ao encerramento de um hipermercado, por risco de queda do teto, disse à Lusa o comandante dos bombeiros.
> 
> José António Rodrigues afirmou que a corporação registou 20 ocorrências, a maioria das quais inundações em garagens, habitações e ruas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando (24 Out 2012 às 22:55)

Em Arroios, Lisboa, mal chovisca.
Incrível como estes aguaceiros são localizados.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2012 às 23:01)

regime de aguaceiros... 
a minha estação pouco marcava... em minutos acumulou 10mm.

sigo com 19,2mm e trovoada forte, próxima e com 5 min de período.


----------



## Fernando (24 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Qual é o verdadeiro desfasamento do radar do IM?
Neste momento a hora indicada são as 21:20 (1H40m de diferença).
Alguém sabe qual é a distância temporal real das imagens de radar?


----------



## CptRena (24 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Fernando disse:


> Qual é o verdadeiro desfasamento do radar do IM?
> Neste momento a hora indicada são as 21:20 (1H40m de diferença).
> Alguém sabe qual é a distância temporal real das imagens de radar?



A indicação horária é feita em UTC. Neste momento encontramo-nos na hora de Verão que é UTC+1. Portanto o desfasamento horário é normalmente de 10 a 20 minutos.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2012 às 23:06)

Fernando disse:


> Qual é o verdadeiro desfasamento do radar do IM?
> Neste momento a hora indicada são as 21:20 (1H40m de diferença).
> Alguém sabe qual é a distância temporal real das imagens de radar?



o radar está com a hora de UTC. 
o desfasamento será de 40 minutos
se escolheres a refletividade o desfasamento ainda é menor

cps

carlos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 23:08)

Chuva torrencial, trovoada relativamente perto, O cenário desejado acabou por aparecer


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2012 às 23:13)

Duarte, vizinho... eu registei 170 mm/h agora

reparem no radar!!!! 
o que vem ai é interessante.. muito , mesmo....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2012 às 23:15)

Da célula de há pouco, pouco consegui registar... enfim, servirá mesmo _para o registo_.






De momento, 17,5ºC, 85% de humidade, e não chove.

16,2 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2012 às 23:22)

Está a passar um aguaceiro de forte intensidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2012 às 23:25)

Acalmou, não chove nem troveja, porém penso que ainda não acabou.

EDIT 23h28, troveja de novo (forte), de Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 23:31)

Choveu torrencialmente e caiu algum granizo aqui em 5 minutos, rate de 155,6 mm/hr.

12,2 mm até ao momento, 16,7ºC, vai trovejando.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2012 às 23:34)

Miséria total por Setúbal apenas relâmpagos ao longe e nada mais...o acumulado é ridículo 5,8mm o rain rate máximo não passou os 20,0mm/h e a rajada máxima foi de 55km/h

O que vale é que a madrugada e dia de amanha promete de verdade não como este dia de fiasco...


----------



## DaniFR (25 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Em Coimbra, apenas houve uma aguaceiro mais forte de manhã. Neste momento estão 17,2ºC e começou a chover à pouco tempo. 

Mínima: 16,1ºC
Máxima: 21,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite pessoal

A precipitação acumulada de ontem foi,imagine-se...*6.1 mm*,valor miserável. (Os dados referentes á precipitação são sempre retirados a partir desta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3&month=10&day=24&year=2012)

Neste momento sigo com *16,9ºC*,ceu muito nublado, chuviscos, vento fraco.

Observo alguns  belos clarões a Norte de Alcabideche, possivelmente deve ser entre Sintra e Mafra.


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 00:10)

Neste momento 18,6ºC, com vento moderado/forte.

Curioso, a temperatura máxima foi registada às 01H21 e mínima às 10H05 (23,3ºC e 17,8ºC).


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem:

15,0ºC / 20,6ºC e 12,4 mm.

Rate máximo de 155,6 mm/hr.


----------



## Pisfip (25 Out 2012 às 00:26)

Boa noite, céu com periodos de maior nebulosidade. Finalmente já começa a ser audivel ainda que distantemente um ou outro trovão. 

Edit: Falhou a luz na rua.


----------



## manganao (25 Out 2012 às 00:45)

aqui mal choveu o dia todo so uns aguaceiros, mas aqui bem perto caiu bem!!
http://m.jn.pt/m/newsArticle?contentId=2845987&page=2&related=no


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 00:57)

manganao disse:


> aqui mal choveu o dia todo so uns aguaceiros, mas aqui bem perto caiu bem!!
> http://m.jn.pt/m/newsArticle?contentId=2845987&page=2&related=no



Deverá ter sido neste momento:


----------



## NunoBrito (25 Out 2012 às 00:58)

Começou a chover há cerca de 10 minutos e parece que não vai parar tão cedo.

Bendita sejas chuva desejada.


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2012 às 01:14)

Por aqui á pouco alguns relâmpagos e choveu com muita intensidade acumulando em meia hora 22mm


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 01:19)

Começa a pingar por aqui.

Esta linha promete.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 01:27)

Caneças terminou o dia com 20mm acumulados, sendo que a maior parte da precipitação ocorreu na trovoada do final do dia.

Aqui na minha rua, devido às obras de alargamento da avenida, a escorrência da água aquando o aguaceiro forte, levou ao rolamento de algum cascalho.

Agora vai chovendo de forma moderada.


----------



## JAlves (25 Out 2012 às 01:39)

E parece que vem ai mais animação aqui para a zona André.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 01:40)

boas. alguma novidade?


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 01:41)

Ontem terminei o dia com *24,6 mm* acumulados. Novamente referência para o valor máximo instantâneo de *180 mm/h*, ou seja, 0,05 l/m^2/s. Valor excepcional.

De momento não chove, tenho *2,1 mm* acumulados desde as 00h, e 88% de humidade, com 17,9ºC.

5,0 km/h de SSO (202º), e 1005 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 01:48)

Sigo com 17,2ºC e aguaceiros(fracos).



Gilmet disse:


> Ontem terminei o dia com *24,6 mm* acumulados.



wow grande diferença comparando com os meus 6 mm


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 01:52)

Vai passar tudo a oeste (Condeixa).

A noite está feita por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 02:09)

Um trovão caiu em frente a minha casa, cheira a queimado. QUE terror o.o


----------



## kelinha (25 Out 2012 às 02:11)

Aqui por Coimbra teve a chover um bocado, há uns minutos atrás, mas já está calminho novamente... Como de resto tem estado todo o dia, desde as 10h/10h30 da manhã...


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 03:57)

em Oeiras troveja continuamente, sem intervalo, mas a algus quilómetros ainda... para mim isto é invulgar por estas bandas, parece mais as trovoadas em Angola e Moçambique... começou também a chover.


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 03:58)

trovão a cerca de 1Km, chove com mais intensidade


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 04:04)

talvez seja esta célula que se vê no radar, que se aproximava de Sul.


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2012 às 04:05)

Bela trovoada e chuvada estou a assistir. Trovões que abanam janelas e portas,há quanto tempo!! Magnifico.
Já vai em 30 min.A chuva começou apenas há 5 minutos.



Adiabático,grande sorte estarmos acordados para ver o espectáculo!


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2012 às 04:17)

Impressionante é a frequência dos relâmpagos. Quase 1 de 5 em 5 segundos.
E uns bem fortes.Como este agora!!!  O som é quase continuo.Acaba um trovão,começa outro.
Que continue a festa,que nao durmo enquanto não acabar !
Céu iluminado...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 04:20)

Boas

Caiu há minutos um aguaceiro fortissimo aqui em Alcabideche, acompanhado com muita trovoada .

16,6ºC , vento fraco e aguaceiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 04:31)

chove forte e troveja!


----------



## Jo83 (25 Out 2012 às 04:35)

Boas, sou nova por aqui e pelos vistos não há melhor altura para me juntar do que em dia de tempestade que, aqui por Oeiras, bate forte!


----------



## Iuri (25 Out 2012 às 04:42)

Festival em curso de chuva pesada e relâmpagos espectaculares.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 04:43)

Jo83 disse:


> Boas, sou nova por aqui e pelos vistos não há melhor altura para me juntar do que em dia de tempestade que, aqui por Oeiras, bate forte!



Bem vinda , de facto escolheste o dia/noite ideal para te registares aqui no forum


----------



## Jo83 (25 Out 2012 às 04:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem vinda , de facto escolheste o dia/noite ideal para te registares aqui no forum



Obrigada, parece mesmo que sim!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 04:45)

Que estoiro enorme, mesmo aqui por cima!! 

Chove fraco, e levo *6,0 mm* acumulados. 17,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 04:49)

Esta madrugada já rendeu,por agora *6.1 mm*, tanto como a precipitação acumulada ao longo do  dia anterior, excelente!


----------



## Enkeli (25 Out 2012 às 05:04)

Olá apesar de já andar a ser uma observadora no forúm é a primeira vez q tou a participar neste tópico :-) por aqui zona do forte da casa começo a ouvir alguns trovões e vejo alguns clarões mais ou menos a norte...


----------



## Jodamensil (25 Out 2012 às 05:06)

Boas pessoal,
Junto me a voçes. Aqui por loures ta igual. Chove bastante acompanhado de trovoada. Brutal!


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 05:10)

Acabou de se abater por aqui um aguaceiro bastante violento.

E com trovoada a acompanhar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2012 às 05:11)

Chuva diluviana e trovoada constante, espectacular.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 05:23)

O aguaceiro já parou mas os relâmpagos sucedem-se a Nordeste.
De referir ainda o vento forte de sul e com rajadas que se fez sentir após o aguaceiro.

A avenida, em alargamento, alagou completamente. 

Caneças vai com 12,2mm hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 05:24)

Trovoada e chuva forte por aqui.

Aquilo a SW qual é a rotacao?


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 05:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Aquilo a SW qual é a rotacao?



Às 3:45 UTC.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 05:31)

AnDré disse:


> Às 3:45 UTC.



Obrigado André mas a partir do telemovel não consigo ver a imagem.. 

Chuva fraca.


----------



## almadaboy20 (25 Out 2012 às 07:46)

Reporto daqui da Charneca de Caparica, uma possível célula de passar aqui pela Margem Sul.Neste momento já chove e troveja


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *15,2ºC*

Temperatura actual:*15,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0horas : *6.9 mm*

Céu muito nublado,aguaceiros e vento fraco.


----------



## almadaboy20 (25 Out 2012 às 07:56)

Trovoada bem audível, e com trovões a começarem a intensificarem-se


----------



## almadaboy20 (25 Out 2012 às 08:05)

almadaboy20 disse:


> Trovoada bem audível, e com trovões a começarem a intensificarem-se




Acho que por agora, já perdeu a intensidade. Enfim espero que venha mais espectáculo.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (25 Out 2012 às 08:08)

Daqui do Montijo vê-se bem olhando para a ponte 25 Abril está tudo negro ... e dá ideia de a célula ser grande.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (25 Out 2012 às 08:13)

Já chove e bastante.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (25 Out 2012 às 08:32)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 08:37)

A celula a SW deve chegar cá pela rotacao? obrigado


----------



## Firefigther (25 Out 2012 às 08:55)

Chuva torrencial no Montijo. Bom dia.


----------



## Firefigther (25 Out 2012 às 09:03)

No site da meteorologia no radar pareçe que se aproximam diversas novas células que vão passar aqui pela margem sul alguém me pode conformar isso ? Obrigado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 09:49)

A madrugada rendeu a fabulosa quantia de *18,7 mm*, com um valor instantâneo máximo de *94,63 mm/h*.

De momento, 15,9ºC, céu muito nublado, e humidade nos 90%.

Vento fraco do quadrante Sul, e 1001 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,2ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Esta manhã tem sido um festival de chuva.

12,5mm e não vai ficar por aqui.

Tactual: 16,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui por Lisboa chuva e trovoada q.b. para os meteoloucos  (que não é o meu caso pois dá-me cabo do cabelo ). Neste momento, no Marquês, 15ºC, vento fraco e parece dar ares de aliviar pois o céu está mais claro mas ainda completamente nublado.


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Out 2012 às 10:18)

aqui por Setúbal não se passa nada...choveu de forma razoável mas nada de  (sequência de reacção facial aquando de um evento interessante...)


----------



## Dead Cowboy (25 Out 2012 às 10:23)

A dar conta dos fenómenos altamente localizados, característicos de eventos como este, reporto que durante a noite em Algés apenas tivemos aguaceiros moderados, sem trovoada. Os colegas 10 km a Oeste, em Oeiras, tiveram animação sem parar.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 10:42)

Em que direcção vai o centro da depressão?


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Obviamente confirmo o relato dos meus vizinhos da zona de Oeiras, que por volta das 3:30 fui acordado (milagrosamente) com um trovão, e até perto das 5h foi um belo fartote de trovões de abanar as janelas, e de raios. Muitos ofuscados pelas nuvens baixas, mas ainda deu para ver uns bem bonitos, e a certo período a sua frequência era realmente enorme, a uns cada 5seg como disse o meteo!


----------



## granizus (25 Out 2012 às 10:54)

rozzo disse:


> Obviamente confirmo o relato dos meus vizinhos da zona de Oeiras, que por volta das 3:30 fui acordado (milagrosamente) com um trovão, e até perto das 5h foi um belo fartote de trovões de abanar as janelas, e de raios. Muitos ofuscados pelas nuvens baixas, mas ainda deu para ver uns bem bonitos, e a certo período a sua frequência era realmente enorme, a uns cada 5seg como disse o meteo!



É bem verdade! Em S.D. de Rana, entre as 03h e as 04:30h trovejou bem e choveu moderadamente e às vezes torrencialmente (até vim ver se não tinha nenhuma inundação na cave como em Novembro de 2011). Assim sim!
Agora em Lisboa (Castilho) céu cinzento, sem chuva e sem sinal de trovoada; olhando aqui pela janela, para SE algumas formações verticais prometedoras


----------



## HotSpot (25 Out 2012 às 11:10)

Se passou algo de especial durante a noite não dei por isso 

Sigo com 10,0 mm acumulados. Venha mais animação.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 11:27)

Aqui a trovoada fez-se ver e ouvir entre as 04h30 e as 05h00 acompanhada com períodos de chuva, no geral moderada mas que foi por alguns momentos bastante intensa. 
Agora o céu apresenta-se encoberto mas sem grande escuridão, não parece que venha mais chuva, pelo menos não para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 11:33)

Rate de 125,2 mm/hr durante a noite, foi uma noite animada , acumulado 11,6 mm até ao momento.

15,7ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia ao fórum 

Noite muito animada, pena que boa parte dessa animação tivesse ocorrido mais sobre Lisboa, mas aqui na margem sul também houve e de Cacilhas o espectáculo era deveras magnífico! 

Por aqui a altura mais conturbada, para além do periodo das 04h, foi a partir das 07h40 até às 08h quando se abateu um violento aguaceiro. Nessa altura a minha estação registou uma rain rate de 192,7mm/h e de facto a chuva era tão intensa que não se via nada, excepção feita a um ou outro relâmpago. 

Nesta altura tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, 16,7ºC, pressão 999hpa, humidade 94%, vento fraco de Sul e precipitação acumulada de 17,2mm.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2012 às 12:21)

Grande chuvada neste momento

11.8mm acumulados

16.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 12:32)

999,9 hpa, há muito que não via a pressão abaixo dos 1000.

16,4ºC e 12,8 mm, vai chovendo.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 12:41)

Muito mas muito fraco aqui por Setúbal apenas vi uns clarões de madrugada e nada mais!! a chuva também não tem sido muita!! apenas tenho acumulado desde as 00h 6,2mm com um rain rate máximo de 24,4mm/h (2:45) altura da trovoada a passar ao lado...

Temperatura 16,3ºC, 97%Hr e pressão de 1002,1hPa

A ver se isto melhora aqui porque até agora este evento tem sido um fiasco 12,0mm desde o inicio do evento e 0 de trovoadas por aqui...


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Acaba de passar por aqui um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## granizus (25 Out 2012 às 12:46)

Uma coisa curiosa, aqui na Rua Castilho (perto do Marquês) costumo ver pombos pela janela; ora hoje são gaivotas .

Bom sinal...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 13:01)

Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro forte. *23,0 mm* acumulados hoje.

17,2ºC actuais, com 88% de humidade, 20,5 km/h de OSO (248º) e *1000 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 13:33)

Trovoada a oeste, está uma bela célula perto de Sintra, mas para aqui não sei se passa
Mas muitos mais aguaceiros e trovoadas viram para a tarde.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 13:59)

APROXIMA-SE a célula com bastante chuva pareçe
EDIT: Chove torrencialmente com trovões.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 14:21)

Trovoada.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 14:54)

Aguaceiro muito forte! 
Quando começou, fez os alarmes dos carros disparar.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (25 Out 2012 às 14:57)

Monte de Caparica: Céu nublado com boas abertas. Não chove há quase 5 horas, o chão está praticamente seco.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 15:03)

Bicharoco engraçado 





18,9ºC e vento fraco de SW. 15,8 mm.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 15:07)

E continua, chuva torrencial! 
Está tudo cheio de água.


----------



## Kimico (25 Out 2012 às 15:33)

Em picoas, tudo seco. ao que me parece...


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 15:53)

Por aqui também chove moderadamente, embora já tenha abrandado um pouco.


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 15:58)

Agora uma chuvada brutal tocada a vento


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2012 às 16:06)

O céu na Expo cerca das 14h:






De vez em quando "ele era com cada carga"...


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2012 às 16:35)

Mais um pouco de chuva, mas mais para Norte (zona de Mação, Sardoal) deve ter caido muito mais, olhando para esses lados parece noite

17,8mm acumulados

16,1ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 16:37)

Aproxima-se algo de oeste e sudoeste


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 16:50)

Trovoada neste momento a NO, com alguns flashes visíveis! 

Não chove. 18,8ºC e 77% de humidade. *24,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 16:53)

De que lado estão agora as nuvens a virem?
estou um pouco confuso!


----------



## Jodamensil (25 Out 2012 às 17:09)

Faço a mesma pergunta. Estou confuso em relacao ao sentido das nuvens. 
:S


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2012 às 17:19)

Directamente do Tornado Alley Ribatejano... Ganhei a tarde, uma Supercélula fofinha em rotação 
Pelas 16.30 em Coruche.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 17:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> Faço a mesma pergunta. Estou confuso em relacao ao sentido das nuvens.
> :S



Penso que vêm de Oeste ou Noroeste.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 17:22)

Parabéns, Nuno! Fantástico registo! 

---



Rainstorm disse:


> De que lado estão agora as nuvens a virem?
> estou um pouco confuso!





Jodamensil disse:


> Faço a mesma pergunta. Estou confuso em relacao ao sentido das nuvens.
> :S



Observando a animação da imagem de satélite, não é difícil perceber.

---

Caem umas pingas, sob um céu recheado de Cumulus Congestus e uma bigorna a NO. 18,2ºC.

17,6 km/h de OSO (248º), e 1001 hPa de pressão.


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 17:24)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Directamente do Tornado Alley Ribatejano... Ganhei a tarde, uma Supercélula fofinha em rotação
> Pelas 16.30 em Coruche.



Ribatejo sempre em grande


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2012 às 17:26)

Jodamensil disse:


> Estou confuso em relacao ao sentido das nuvens ...


_Rainstorm De que lado estão agora as nuvens a virem?_
Essa pergunta é para mim? Não estou muito atenta aos pormenores do site. Se a questão é relativamente à minha foto então esclareço que foi tirada junto à 1ª rotunda da Expo antes da rotunda da chaminé. Olhando para a foto, as nuvens escuras estão do lado do rio Tejo (esquerda) na Marina do Parque das Nações. Naquele momento as nuvens dissipavam-se. Desculpem a foto ter ficado daquele tamanho apesar de eu ter redimensionado ...


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 17:33)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Directamente do Tornado Alley Ribatejano... Ganhei a tarde, uma Supercélula fofinha em rotação
> Pelas 16.30 em Coruche.



Ok, estamos a olhar para Sueste, com o horizonte algures em Mora. Será assim? Terá acontecido alguma coisa em Mora?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2012 às 17:39)

Agreste disse:


> Consegues identificar onde ficam as direcções N e S? Para termos ideia para onde estamos a olhar...



A célula passou a Sul de Coruche, na direcção Sudoeste-Nordeste.
É o ponto pequeno alaranjado mesmo no centro...


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 17:48)

Acabei de avistar a formação de uma funnel cloud bem definida para os lados de Santarem 
Infelizmente não pude tirar foto, estou neste momento no meu local de trabalho.


----------



## cactus (25 Out 2012 às 17:51)

Por aqui algumas trovoadas durante a madrugada (poucas), chuva forte só mesmo por volta das 10H da manhã , depois , só dei conta de aguaceiros fracos nada mais .


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2012 às 17:55)

> Acabei de avistar a formação de uma funnel cloud bem definida para os lados de Santarem
> Infelizmente não pude tirar foto, estou neste momento no meu local de trabalho.



Chegou a tocar no chão?


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 17:57)

TROVOADA!


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 17:59)

supercell disse:


> Chegou a tocar no chão?



penso que não chegou a tocar, mas tinha uns edificios ao fundo que me tapavam o resto da minha vista.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:06)

trovoes fortes e chuva forte por aqui neste momento. Isto sim é chover..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2012 às 18:18)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Directamente do Tornado Alley Ribatejano... Ganhei a tarde, uma Supercélula fofinha em rotação
> Pelas 16.30 em Coruche.



Excelente registo! Ainda penso um dia poder a assistir a algo do género

De qualquer maneira, se quiseres, podes sempre enviar a ocorrência para o MeteoGlobal (http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/):)


----------



## tigas75 (25 Out 2012 às 18:21)

costa da caparica chuva com alguma intensidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2012 às 18:22)

Neste momento chove fraco, e ouvem-se trovões vindo de SE, da tal trovoada que o AndréFrade relatou.


----------



## kelinha (25 Out 2012 às 18:23)

Em Coimbra não-se-passa-nada.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:24)

Foi forte o suficiente para já andarem veículos dos bombeiros de um lado para o outro...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 18:24)

Finalmente um aguaceiro mais forte neste dia em que quase nada choveu por aqui!! trovoadas NADA!!! Fiasco de dia fiasco de evento este por aqui...venha o próximo e que não seja sempre para os mesmos!

Acumulado até agora 7,6mm


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2012 às 18:28)

Que escuridão por aqui  

Nunca vi o céu desta maneira !

18:31: já se ouve trovoada ao longe, a chegar...


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2012 às 18:36)

Acabei de fotografar uns BELOS exemplares de mammatus, lindo...

Já posto as fotos.


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2012 às 18:41)

Por tomar deve estar a cair o céu ! 

Que escuridão


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:42)

Bonitas mammatus estou eu a apreciar agora...


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:46)

pena não se perceber bem pela foto, a maquina nao tem muita qualidade! Está magnifico com tons alaranjados...


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2012 às 18:47)

Tarde calma por aqui.

A manhã acumulou 17mm de precipitação.

Trovoada é que nem ao longe se viu.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 18:49)




----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:51)

Belo apanhado também André, mas já se esfumou ... 

Deixo aqui uma foto de há 2m de uma célula bonita por cima da Arrábida!


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Muito bom dASk. Neste momento vem aí agora aguaceiros de Oeste.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2012 às 18:54)

Apanhei-as mesmo assim bastante definidas. Fotos sem qualquer tipo de edição.

Faz-me mesmo lembrar os _Estates_ quando estive lá fora à caça de tornados...


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:55)

Brutais!


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2012 às 18:58)

16,3ºC

17,8mm


----------



## Gongas (25 Out 2012 às 19:00)

Bem mais um dia, mais do mesmo, aqui na zona de Coimbra tem sido uma miséria, trovoada nada, chuva quase nada.


----------



## tigas75 (25 Out 2012 às 19:00)

muito bom


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2012 às 19:09)

Brutais essas fotos de _mammatus_!!

Hoje ganhei e perdi o dia...ganhei porque, pela segunda vez na minha vida vi uma funnel cloud (a 1ª foi a que tenho no meu avatar, ocorrida no ano passado) bem definida e um pouco maior até que a 1ª que vi. E perdi, porque infelizmente não pude regista-la em fotografia, visto que a aquela hora estava no meu trabalho e o meu patrão estava lá

*
-Na hora do evento, penso que há ali um ponto mais laranja no meio da celula*






Por agora tudo mais calmo mas o céu continua ameaçador.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 19:27)

Está a entrar uma célula porreira no Cabo Espichel...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 19:46)

Cai um diluvio em Setúbal mas nada de trovoada!!

Rain rate já foi aos 129,4mm/h

Precipitação acumulada 13,0mm


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 19:46)

Pareçe que por aqui acabaram-se os aguaceiros e trovoadas! não é?


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pareçe que por aqui acabaram-se os aguaceiros e trovoadas! não é?



Tas a brincar!? aqui agora é que teve inicio o evento 

16,0mm e chove torrencialmente, trovoada a sul


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2012 às 20:02)

miguel disse:


> Tas a brincar!? aqui agora é que teve inicio o evento
> 
> 16,0mm e chove torrencialmente, trovoada a sul



16,0 mm e só agora começou ai o evento.
Quem não soubesse do ano seco,até pensaria que Setubal este ano já levaria 800 mm 
Por aqui praticamente não choveu de tarde.Teve sol..Trovoada só ao longe.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 20:03)

Também acho que ainda vêm bons aguaceiros a caminho, embora sem tanta visibilidade como os ocorridos ao longo do dia!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fortíssimo com algum granizo à mistura, aqui. Sem trovoada.

EDIT 20h08, cai ainda mais forte agora! Uma bela chuvada para a despedida deste evento. Faltava só o estoiro final, tal como acontece nos fogos-de-artifício


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 20:10)

Chuva moderada por aqui. 
EDIT 20H12: Chuva forte agora!


----------



## ct5iul (25 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 21.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 15.1ºC
Rajada Maxima: 44.9 km/h 


Temp actual 17.1ºC 20:00

Pressão: 1007.2Hpa 20:00
Intensidade do Vento: 2.8 km/h 20:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 16.9ºC 20:00
Humidade Relativa:87% 20:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 13.7 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Out 2012 às 20:12)

DRC disse:


> Chuva moderada por aqui.



Não tenho certeza, mas me parece que a chuva está acima da média nesta epoca..


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 20:14)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Não tenho certeza, mas me parece que a chuva está acima da média nesta epoca..



Após a seca que tivemos, esta chuva é uma bênção.


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2012 às 20:29)

A noite até está bonita....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 20:39)

Vai chovendo e o acumulado saltou para os 18,2mm


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2012 às 20:41)

Bem, aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fortíssimo, 26.2mm registados durante todo o dia de hoje. 

Contribuo também com as "minhas mamas"


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 20:47)

Volta a chover.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Ao final da tarde e inicio da noite ainda choveu bastante durante meia hora e com alguma trovoada!!
Por agora parece que vai acalmar, mas ainda podemos ter alguns aguaceiros, a temperatura é que vai descendo com o céu limpo


----------



## Aspvl (25 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (25 Out 2012 às 21:47)

boas noites , por aqui chove torrencialmente


----------



## Pisfip (25 Out 2012 às 22:30)

Boa noite, registei uma boa queda de precipitação ao inicio da noite. Muito bom para finalizar o evento. :-) Temp actual: 16ºc


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (25 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Aqui por Pombal chove forte, mas trovoada nada. O que se pode esperar para esta noite?


----------



## Pisfip (25 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Alguém do distrito Leiria tem registos da precipitação das ultimas horas? Serão com certeza uns acumulados jeitosos. =)


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 22:59)

Bem aqui em Setúbal o evento foi quase salvo pelas ultimas horas desde que caiu a noite quase não tem parado de chover por vezes de forma bastante forte!!

O acumulado já vai nos 20,2mm

17.1ºC


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Fui passear ao paredão de Oeiras,depois de olhar para o satélite.Não me parecia que fosse chover 

No momento que chego à praia de S.Amaro cai uma chuvada forte e o vento passou de 0 a vento forte sustentado com rajadas muito fortes! As bandeiras pareciam querer sair das hastes! Vento de Sudoeste incrivel.Teve 10/15 minutos nisto.Depois parou,e voltou o ceu limpo,sem vento 

A estação MeteoOeiras não registou praticamente nada dessa célula.Só tem 14.2mm registados hoje,que me parece muito pouco depois da madrugada muito chuvosa,e destes 15 minutos de chuva forte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Boas

Na _*Terça-Feira, dia 23*_, o céu manteve-se muito nublado e o vento soprou moderado com rajadas de W.

Máx: 23.4ºC
Mín: 16.7ºC

_*Ontem, Quarta-feira*_, o céu, muito nublado, esteve com formações bastante curiosas, mammatus. Quando eu puder, publico fotos.
Houve apenas alguns aguaceiros, pouco frequentes, e passageiros. Vento moderado a forte de SW.

Máx: 20.0ºC
Mín: 15.7ºC

Precipitação: 1.2mm


Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco e 15.4ºC. Resumo de hoje, posto amanhã, até lá


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2012 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Neste momento sigo com *16,1ºC* , céu nublado e vento fraco.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *9,7 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2012 às 23:26)

Boas noites.

Máxima de *19,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 16,3ºC, estagnados, com vento nulo e 87% de humidade.

A pressão já começou a subir, encontrando-me com 1002 hPa. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*14,7ºC* (10:05)
Máxima:*19,4ºC* (16:59)

Rajada máxima:*50km/h* (08:32)

Precipitação total:*20,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*129,4mm/h* (19:40)


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2012 às 00:03)

E o dia terminou com 25,4mm de precipitação, o valor mais elevado do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2012 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

15,0ºC / 20,0ºC e 16,2 mm.


----------



## kelinha (26 Out 2012 às 01:04)

Meh, parece que chegou alguma chuva a Coimbra. Ainda assim, nada de extraordinário...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2012 às 01:04)

Boas

O céu limpou bastante,sigo com *15,7ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (26 Out 2012 às 01:05)

Chove torrencial neste momento por Coimbra.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2012 às 02:13)

No dia 24 acumulei 24,6 mm, e ontem, dia 25, 25,0 mm. Um total de *49,6 mm* nestes últimos dois dias.

---

De momento, 16,2ºC com vento nulo, 89% de humidade e 1002 hPa de pressão. Céu a manter-se muito nublado.


----------



## cactus (26 Out 2012 às 02:44)

Depois dos aguaceiros alternados com chuva moderada durante a noite , madrugada calma e 15,7 ºC .


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Out 2012 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Neste momento no Marquês está céu azul com algumas nuvens, 16º e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (26 Out 2012 às 10:28)

Por Coimbra choveu bastante durante a noite e pelos visto a manhã segue o mesmo caminho.
Arrisco-me a dizer que este dia 26 vai ser o dia mais "produtivo" deste evento para Coimbra, apesar de a trovoada continuar sem aparecer.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2012 às 11:08)

Abateu-se há instante um forte aguaceiro por aqui.

Caneças segue com 4,6mm hoje.
E o mês vai em 109,4mm.


----------



## kelinha (26 Out 2012 às 11:17)

dahon disse:


> Por Coimbra choveu bastante durante a noite e pelos visto a manhã segue o mesmo caminho.
> Arrisco-me a dizer que este dia 26 vai ser o dia mais "produtivo" deste evento para Coimbra, apesar de a trovoada continuar sem aparecer.



Concordo. A chuva só chegou ontem à noite, aparentemente para ficar (por enquanto).


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Durante a manhã têm caído aguaceiros, regra geral, moderados. Sigo com *3,0 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura mínima de *15,8ºC* e actuais 17,7ºC, com 14,0 km/h de O (270º) e 84% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1003 hPa.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 13:22)

A pouco choveu torrencialmente durante cinco minutos, foi rápido mas molhado
EDIT: Porque é que o site do I.M não está operacional??


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2012 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 16,1ºC

Manha de poucos aguaceiros apenas agora caiu um moderado!! Precipitação desde as 00h 1,0mm

20,5ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 21,8ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 13:55)

Mais aguaceiros a caminho de oeste e noroeste e com vento moderado.


----------



## wysiwyg (26 Out 2012 às 14:26)

Rainstorm disse:


> A pouco choveu torrencialmente durante cinco minutos, foi rápido mas molhado
> EDIT: Porque é que o site do I.M não está operacional??



Houve um incêndio, esta manhã, no datacenter da FCCN. Muitos dos sites nacionais, nomeadamente de instituições públicas, estão em baixo. 

Correção: estiveram em baixo. Parece que já voltaram.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 14:41)

Pois é foi um evento bestial em termos de chuva e trovoadas, mas pareçe-me ainda que este mês de Outubro vai ficar abaixo da média na precipitação alguém têm uma ideia de como vão os acumulados na região de Lisboa e arredores?


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2012 às 14:41)

Vai passando uns aguaceiros de vez em quando

17,2ºC

2,8mm acumulados


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2012 às 15:36)

Acaba de passar por aqui um aguaceiro bastante intenso, acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 16:20)

Muita chuva por aqui na ultima meia hora, sempre forte e com rajadas.
por agora lá acalmou mas a oeste está bem escuro ou seja mais


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2012 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca.

Tactual: 17,2ºC

Precip: 4,1mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2012 às 16:57)

Boas pessoal

Temperatura minima: *15,2ºC*

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros moderados  e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual :* 18,1ºC*


Foto tirada as 16 horas de hoje.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 17:54)

Escuridão a oeste


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2012 às 17:57)

Aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2012 às 18:23)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois é foi um evento bestial em termos de chuva e trovoadas, mas pareçe-me ainda que este mês de Outubro vai ficar abaixo da média na precipitação alguém têm uma ideia de como vão os acumulados na região de Lisboa e arredores?



Por aqui já está acima da médis dos últimos 5 anos! Conto com 77,6mm quando a média se situa nos 70,3mm!


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 19:05)

Bem este ultimo dia de instabilidade (por pouco tempo) foi até bastante bom, com vários períodos de chuva ao longo do dia e vento.

Vamos agora ver se frio chega mesmo cá, porque as temperaturas previstas não me parecem assim tão baixas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2012 às 20:06)

1,2 mm e 17,2ºC.

Vento fraco de NW, os últimos cartuchos do evento nas próximas horas.


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2012 às 20:36)

28.7mm ontem, 1.5mm hoje.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Boa noite.

Em Coimbra foi um belo dia chuva, principalmente durante a manhã e inicio da tarde. 

Gráfico do IM da estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo):






Pela minhas contas, dá cerca de 20mm desde as 0h.

Temperatura actual: 15,6ºC

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: 15,2ºC
Máxima: 18,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Boas

Sigo com 16,5ºC , céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima:*16,2ºC* (07:20)
Máxima:*21,8ºC* (13:13)

Rajada máxima:*37km/h* (12:38)

Precipitação total: *2,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*22,6mm/h* (13:32)

Agora:
17,3ºC
88%Hr
1005,9hPa
vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (26 Out 2012 às 23:49)

Temperatura actual: 15,8

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: 15,2ºC
Máxima: 19,1ºC


----------



## bpereira (26 Out 2012 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Brenha (Figueira da Foz)

Temperatura actual: 16,5ºC
Precipitação: 30,2 mm

Eram 7 da manhã e já contava 26,7 mm.
Foi uma noite de chuva mas chuva mesmo.
Há muito tempo que não via um dia assim.
Quanto a trovoada é que nada....


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2012 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

16,1ºC / 19,4ºC e 1,2 mm.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2012 às 00:21)

Boa noite .

 O _*dia 25, Quinta-Feira*_, foi excecionalmente chuvoso , com céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros FORTES. Vento moderado de SW.

Máx: 19.1ºC
Mín: 15.3ºC

Precipitação: 40mm 


_*Por "hoje", Sexta-Feira,*_, apenas alguns aguaceiros, céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 18.1ºC
Mín: 14.8ºC

Precipitação: 7.4mm


Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 16ºC.

Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2012 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Ontem, máxima de *19,2ºC*.

Por agora, temperatura estagnada (por agora, e já desde as 19h) nos 16,8ºC, com 83% de humidade.

Vento fraco do quadrante Norte, e 1006 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 01:12)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada de ontem : *1.3 mm*

Por aqui a temperatura também estagnou (há muito), sigo com 16,4ºC ,céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2012 às 11:29)

> _*Quarta-feira*_, o céu, muito nublado, esteve com formações bastante curiosas, mammatus. *Quando eu puder, publico fotos.*
> Houve apenas alguns aguaceiros, pouco frequentes, e passageiros. Vento moderado a forte de SW.
> 
> Máx: 20.0ºC
> ...



Como prometi (desculpem a qualidade, é que estou a aprender ainda):


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Out 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

No Marques céu azul mas as nuvens espessas que vão passando fazem aquele "ora sombra ora sol". De momento, 18º C e algum vento.


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2012 às 12:17)

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, passou por aqui há instantes um aguaceiro muito fraco, que deixou apenas algumas pingas.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2012 às 12:44)

Bons registos, *4ESTAÇÕES*! 

---

Madrugada amena, por aqui, com mínima de *16,0ºC*.

De momento, 18,7ºC com 28,8 km/h de N (360º), e 69% de humidade.

1009 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 12:45)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *19,1ºC *, bastante nebulosidade e vento moderado.

Parece que vamos ter mínimas interessantes nas próximas noites, que venham elas!


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2012 às 13:12)

Boas

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora sol e tempo muito ameno 21,3ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Bem por aqui bem ameno, mas com vento já de norte
Quando é que chega a massa de ar frio de nordeste?


----------



## Microburst (27 Out 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Com algum atraso é certo, facto pelo qual peço desculpa aos restantes foristas, compartilho também convosco imagens que captei das magníficas mammatus - e CB's - que entre as 18h e 19h da passada quinta-feira 25 de Outubro se pôde observar em toda a margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2012 às 14:48)

Muito boas fotos. 
Rainstorm: A massa de ar frio já está a chegar, mas a atmosfera tem que arrefecer, esta madrugada já se notará, quando o sol se puser.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2012 às 14:51)

Está uma linda tarde por aqui vento fraco e muito sol, a temperatura é amena 21,7ºC e 59%Hr


----------



## Microburst (27 Out 2012 às 14:55)

Obrigado a quem moveu as fotos para o tópico adequado.


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Out 2012 às 15:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito boas fotos.
> Rainstorm: A massa de ar frio já está a chegar, mas a atmosfera tem que arrefecer, esta madrugada já se notará, quando o sol se puser.



Então a massa de ar frio está a entrar primeiro nos níveis altos e depois vai pouco a pouco arrefecendo as camadas mais a baixo certo?


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2012 às 15:15)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então a massa de ar frio está a entrar primeiro nos níveis altos e depois vai pouco a pouco arrefecendo as camadas mais a baixo certo?



Não, pelo contrário, a massa de ar frio vai manifestar-se com maior intensidade nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera, nem sequer deverá entrar ar frio a 500 hpa, e mesmo nos restantes níveis a entrada deverá ficar confinada ao interior norte e centro, havendo apenas arrefecimento à superfície nas restantes regiões devido ao fluxo continental de nordeste.

O que o Spider quis dizer é que como neste momento temos uma massa de ar pouco fria instalada, há uma inércia quente da atmosfera que impede que as temperaturas desçam rapidamente, um fenómeno semelhante ao que acontece quando colocas alguma coisa no congelador, que não congela imediatamente, vai arrefecendo paulatinamente.

Esta noite vai ser um pouco complicado termos mínimas muito baixas devido ao vento que se fará sentir, é provável que a noite mais fria seja a de domingo para segunda-feira, em que apesar de não haver frio nos níveis médios e altos, a ausência de vento pode permitir boas inversões térmicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 18:24)

Boa tarde

Temperatura máxima: *20,1ºC*

Temperatura actual : *17,2ºC*

Céu com algumas nuvens/vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Parabéns ao *Microburst*, pelas óptimas fotos! 

E parabéns também a este Litoral Centro, que é o primeiro desde Novembro passado a exceder as 1000 mensagens.

---

Por Mira-Sintra, máxima de *19,3ºC*. 

Cerca das 16h, chegou a chuviscar por instantes, próximo da barragem do Rio da Mula, na serra.

De momento, 16,2ºC, a descer com vento fraco a moderado, 75% de humidade, e 1009 hPa de pressão.

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2012 às 19:29)

Boas

Mínima:16,6ºC mas vai ser batida 

Máxima:21,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 34km/h  

Agora estão 17,6ºC, 77%Hr, 1010,5hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Boa noite

Por aqui  (*Alcabideche*),estão *15,5ºC* , poucas nuvens, vento moderado (*NO*) e *77 %* de humidade.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Out 2012 às 21:28)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui estão reunidas a condições para uma boa inversão térmica, com céu limpo e vento nulo. A temperatura já vai nos *12,1ºC*. 

Até agora a mínima foi de 11,4ºC. Máxima de 21,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 21:39)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por aqui estão reunidas a condições para uma boa inversão térmica, com céu limpo e vento nulo.



Nos últimos tempos tenho andado a ler umas coisas sobre inversões térmicas, se quiseres espreita aí http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1995-5960/5960_09.pdf 

_________


Neste momento o céu já se encontra practicamente limpo, sigo com *15,0ºC* , e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Out 2012 às 23:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nos últimos tempos tenho andado a ler umas coisas sobre inversões térmicas, se quiseres espreita aí http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1995-5960/5960_09.pdf


Obrigado pelo link. Interessante!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 01:47)

Boas

Na boa * DaniFR* .O autor (António Lopes)  tem muitos estudos sobre esta temática, ele é mesmo pro na área.

____________________________________________________________________________________________


Sigo com *14,2ºC* , céu limpo  e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2012 às 01:45)

O vento sopra sem dar tréguas, seguindo com 14,3ºC.

83% de humidade, e 1013 hPa de pressão.

---

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia, com sol mas muito vento mesmo, e está frio mas com este vento essa sensação deve ser ainda maior!!
Estão 13ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Out 2012 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

_*Ontem, Sábado, 27,*_ dia de céu nublado, tornanando-se gradualmente limpo ao longo do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 18.5ºC
Mín: 13.0ºC


Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, 11.8ºC e vento moderado de E, por vezes forte.

Mín. de _*hoje*_: 10ºC

Bom Domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima : *11,1 ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *13,3ºC *, vento forte de Leste  ,céu limpo e *38%* de humidade.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2012 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Neste momento estão *11,4ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima: 8,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2012 às 10:41)

Bons dias.

Temperatura mínima de *11,5ºC* e actuais 14,0ºC.

35,3 km/h de E (90º), mantendo-se moderado, e encontrando-se o wind chill na casa dos 11ºC/12ºC.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2012 às 11:57)

Mínima de 11,3ºC, graças ao vento de leste.

De momento 14,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 11:59)

Por agora o sol vai aquecendo o ambiente e o vento vai acalmando, a tarde já deve ser mais quente


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2012 às 13:50)

Boas

Tive mínima de 11,9ºC

Agora estão 19,6ºC, 42%Hr, 1016,2hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 14:19)

* Boa tarde, as condições actuais em Alcabideche são:*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura actual:*16,6ºC*
Vento: *27 kmh de Leste*
Humidade : *40 %*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2012 às 17:19)

O Sol está a pôr-se, e o vento a fraquejar. 

Máxima de *18,6ºC* e actuais 17,5ºC.

1016 hPa, com 40% de humidade, e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2012 às 18:32)

Dia soalheiro, o de hoje.

Com o anoitecer bem mais cedo, sigo já com (~)14.5ºC, vento (praticamente) nulo, e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2012 às 18:49)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima:*11,9ºC*
Máxima:*19,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27km/h*

Agora estão 15,2ºC, 50%Hr, 1016,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 18:58)

Boa noite ( ainda é estranho dizer isto a esta hora)

A temperatura máxima de hoje não foi alem dos *16,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo  já com uns frescos *12,9ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Na próxima madrugada estarão de volta as inversões térmicas nos locais abrigados/vales.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Por aqui a temperatura não ainda não desceu muito


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2012 às 19:24)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura não ainda não desceu muito



Estavas a contar ver gelo ? Ainda estamos nos "inícios" do frio .

14,9ºC por aqui, o vento claro está constante e irritante de NE a impedir a descida da temperatura como sempre.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2012 às 19:45)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bem e já ultrapassou a mínima da última noite (8,4ºC), sigo com 7,7ºC  céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: 17,7ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2012 às 19:51)

Desce a bom ritmo por aqui! 

13,8ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (28 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Dia fresco pela Lousã, apesar de solarengo, com tmax de 18,6ºC e tmin de 6,7ºC.

Por agora 12,7ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Pisfip (28 Out 2012 às 20:11)

Boa noite! :-)
Bem, mas que lindo dia de sol.  
Atualmente, salienta-se a descida de temperatura que vai já nos 11.6º
Ausência de vento.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Com o vento mais calmo, a temperatura desça bem, por agora 11ºC.


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2012 às 21:24)

Máxima 16,3ºC

Agora 11,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 22:47)

Boas 

Em *Alcabideche* estão *11,0ºC *, o   vento sopra moderado 

Há uns minutos atrás estavam *9ºC* junto ao estádio do Clube de Futebol Estoril Praia ( vale da Amoreira, Estoril).


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Algum vento moderado e constante, mas a abrandar.

12,5ºC actuais, com 45% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 23:29)

Belas temperaturas 

Alvega sempre impressionante, *4,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2012 às 23:51)

O vento practicamente desapareceu, tendo a temperatura descido cerca de *0,5ºC*  num curto espaço de tempo.
Sigo agora com *10,4ºC*


----------



## Teles (28 Out 2012 às 23:58)

E por aqui céu limpo , vento nulo e temperatura actual de 3,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Temperatura actual: 4ºC 

Extremos de hoje (dia 28):
Mínima: 3,9ºC
Máxima: 17,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2012 às 01:16)

O vento acabou por se manter, e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.

11,8ºC por agora, com 14,0 km/h NE (45º) e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2012 às 01:18)

Boas

Estou com 10,6ºC no terraço, mas está a haver inversão uma vez que junto ao solo estou com 9,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 01:33)

Por aqui a temperatura também tem descido lentamente,neste momento estão *9,9ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2012 às 07:08)

Bom dia

Sigo com (~)7.5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Out 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Hoje cerca das 8h30 no Marquês o termómetro marcava 8º, o céu está azul mas com algumas núvens e está um pouco de vento.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2012 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,7ºC*, depois de o vento ter abrandado um pouco ao final da madrugada. Ainda assim, manteve-se sempre pelo menos fraco e constante.

De momento, 12,9ºC, com 53% de humidade, 17,6 km/h de NE (45º) e 1012 hPa de pressão.

Céu parcialmente encoberto por Altocumulus e Altocumulus Undulatus.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima : *8,6ºC*

Temperatura actual : *14,2ºC*


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 10:43)

Mínima de *8,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2012 às 13:00)

Boas

Tive Mínima de 7,8ºC 

Agora céu muito nublado e tempo mais ameno 18,0ºC com vento fraco


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2012 às 13:22)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 6,4ºC

Agora 16,2ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2012 às 13:31)

Céu encoberto e 16,1ºC com vento fraco de NE (45º).

57% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a noite foi bastante fria, tendo atingido uma mínima de *2,7ºC*.  

Neste momento estão *16,8ºC*, com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 14:37)

Céu encoberto e cortinas de chuva a sul.

Imagem da webcam da Cruz Quebrada:







-------------------------

15:15 - Chove agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 15:20)

Está um dia bem outonal e fresco, agora está uma escuridão a sudoeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2012 às 15:26)

Céu bastante negro a Sul/SW/Oeste, chove moderado.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 15:28)

Com esta colisão de massas de ar tão distintas não me admirava nada se se formar uma grande célula de trovoada


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2012 às 15:33)

Mínima de *5,7ºC*

Mínima para Outubro desde 2007.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Começa a chover aqui.


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2012 às 16:17)

DRC disse:


> Começa a chover aqui.



Aqui, pelo centro de Lisboa (Marquês) vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 16:20)

Chove com muita intensidade, agora em Odivelas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2012 às 16:21)

Chove forte também por Loures (não é muito distante de Odivelas), e anoiteceu por instantes.


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2012 às 16:27)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui, pelo centro de Lisboa (Marquês) vai chovendo fraco.



Chuva moderada agora .
Também por aqui é quase de noite.


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2012 às 16:33)

Vendo a meteorologista esta manhã no "Bom dia Portugal" fiquei convencido que não choveria para estas bandas pois ela referiu precipitação a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro ou Mondego, não tenho bem a certeza, mas já choveu e com alguma intensidade por aqui também. 

Ainda há questão de 15 minutos abateu-se um forte aguaceiro e está muito escuro. Nesta altura 1,8mm de precipitação acumulada, humidade 93%, temperatura 15,9ºC e pressão nos 1008hpa. 



Edit: e eis que chove de novo com intensidade, 2,0mm.


----------



## Thomar (29 Out 2012 às 16:35)

Thomar disse:


> Chuva moderada agora .
> Também por aqui é quase de noite.



Já acabou aqui pelo Mq. de Pombal. 
Foram uns 20 a 25 minutos de chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Grande chuvada que acaba de cair.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 16:44)

Bem por aqui foi uma chuvada bem boa, parecia quase de noite, durante meia hora parecia inverno!
Por agora parou, mas há muita água a escorrer por todos os lados, pouco a pouco os terrenos vão ficando saturados, mas ainda nada de especial.


----------



## dahon (29 Out 2012 às 17:03)

Chove fraco de momento por Coimbra.


----------



## kelinha (29 Out 2012 às 18:35)

dahon disse:


> Chove fraco de momento por Coimbra.



Ora bolas! Não trouxe o chapéu de chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 18:36)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje :

*8,6 ºC* / *18,1 ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *14,7ºC* , ceu nublado e vento moderado.


As *15he30 *caiu um bom aguaceiro em *Alcabideche*, tendo acumulado *1,5 mm*


----------



## dahon (29 Out 2012 às 19:22)

kelinha disse:


> Ora bolas! Não trouxe o chapéu de chuva!



Posso dizer que também não estava à espera de chuva tão cedo.


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2012 às 19:33)

Já cá chegou a chuva e veio com força

3,6mm acumulados

Máxima 16,8ºC

Agora 12,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Out 2012 às 19:34)

Mínima registada de 6.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2012 às 20:25)

Boa noite.

A tarde foi marcada por alguma precipitação, tendo acumulado *5,3 mm*.

De momento, 15,2ºC, após uma máxima de *16,6ºC*, e 82% de humidade.

1007 hPa de pressão, e 4,3 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2012 às 20:31)

A chover intensamente em Lisboa (Lumiar)


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 20:34)

Forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche  rendeu *2.3 mm*

Continua a chover mas fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 20:54)

Bem  hoje parece que o céu está roto.
Continua a chover moderado e mais frio.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 21:12)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 21:14)

DRC disse:


> CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE!!!!!!!!!



Aqui já está a parar, mas foi uma valente pancada de água.
Os terrenos por aqui já estão saturados, dada a quantidade de água que já corre para a estrada.

Caneças vai com 10,0mm hoje.
121,4mm este mês.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2012 às 21:19)

Este mês são sempre os mesmos a ter sorte tá visto!! aqui não acumulou nada ainda só passou um aguaceiro que nada acumulou..

máxima 19,1ºc mínima 7,8ºC

Agora estão 17,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2012 às 21:19)

Aqui vai chovendo, nada de especial, acumulado já 4,0 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 21:20)

Bela rega por aqui


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 21:21)

Bem não para de chover torrencialmente!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2012 às 21:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui vai chovendo, nada de especial, acumulado já 4,0 mm.





Aumentou a intensidade em larga escala após o post, rate de 62,2 mm/hr.

5,2 mm já.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 21:24)

Agora  sim posso dizer que este está a ser um dos melhores outonos até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Por aqui já parou de chover.

Nesta ultima hora a chuva rendeu *4.1 mm*.

Entretanto a temperatura desceu um pouco, sigo com *14,1ºC* .


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2012 às 21:33)

Choveu com alguma intensidade, há pouco, tendo *9,6 mm* acumulados.

14,9ºC de temperatura 86% de humidade, e 1006 hPa de pressão, em queda.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 21:33)

A estrada parece um rio!
Qual é que foi o modelo meteorológico que acertou nisto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2012 às 21:37)

Desde há duas horas para cá têm sido frequentes os aguaceiros fortes, neste momento é um dilúvio!


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 21:38)

Pois, os modelos não previam esta chuvada uma vez que o continente está sobe uma zona onde temos massas de ar quente e húmidas a chocar com frias e secas!!


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Se olharmos para o mapa de precipitação  e os outputs dos modelos vemos que acertaram perfeitamente. 
No litoral só vês chuva a amarelo na zona da grande Lx.
O que aconteceu foi que a zona de Lisboa e o interior centro ficaram bem regados . questão de sorte.

 Penso que estava previsto pelos modelos...

registo 14,4 mm no dia de hoje. O 5º dia mais chuvoso do mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2012 às 22:55)

8,6 mm de momento parou de chover.

14,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol e vento fraco, tendo aumentado a nebulosidade e o vento durante a tarde.

Tmax: 18,2ºC

Tmin: 3,9ºC

Raj. Max: 52,6km/h

Tactual: 13,7ºC


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2012 às 23:21)

Valentes aguaceiros por aqui igualmente, embora de curta duração. No entanto 7,3mm até agora acumulados.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2012 às 23:27)

Finalmente chegou a chuva aqui..

Acumulados 1,8mm

Temperatura bem agradável comparando com ontem por esta hora!! estão 17,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2012 às 23:28)

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*


Céu: Nublado
Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada : *5.6 mm*
Vento:*15 kmh de OSO*
Humidade: *84%*


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2012 às 23:38)

A chuva tem estado a cair em vagas algumas delas muito fortes e já vou com uma precipitação de 5,2mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Precipitação acumulada das 21h às 22h, segundo o radar.







Caneças segue com 12,8mm.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Neste momento, *12,6ºC* e chuva fraca. 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 2,7ºC
Máxima: 17ºC


----------



## Pisfip (30 Out 2012 às 00:31)

Ora muito boa noite.. Bom mas que surpresa, chuva ainda que espaçadamente durante o dia. 
Atualmente trovoada e umas boas descargas de muita água!! Ai a falta que faz um pluviometro! 
EDIT: Mais um trovão enorme!!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 00:38)

Boas noites

Tudo calmo por aqui,sigo com *14ºC* ,céu nublado ( está com ar de trovoada) e vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (30 Out 2012 às 00:48)

Autêntico dilúvio por Almada nesta altura, registo 4,2mm desde a meia noite. Pelo dia de ontem fiquei pelos 8,2mm. As cortinas de chuva são tão densas que mal dá para ver o que quer que seja. 

Dados às 0h45: temperatura 14,7ºC, 95% de humidade, pressão 1004hpa e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2012 às 00:53)

Aguaceiros diluviais também pela Qta. do Conde! 17.5mm acumulados durante a noite de ontem, e hoje (depois da meia noite) 3mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 01:01)

Forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche, deve ter durado uns 2 minutos


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2012 às 01:12)

Mais umas chuvadas depois da meia noite e neste novo dia já vou com 6,8mm acumulados!! 13,0mm nas ultimas horas

A temperatura é que deu um tombo!! 14,9ºC e 94%Hr


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2012 às 01:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche, deve ter durado uns 2 minutos



Idêntico cenário por aqui: durante cerca de 1 minuto, choveu forte. *1,1 mm* hoje.

14,3ºC e 84% de humidade. 13,0 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2012 às 01:26)

21.7mm nas últimas horas.

Azeitão, 4km mais a Sul, segue com 22.6mm.

15.6ºC actuais e 94%HR


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 01:50)

Entretanto,caiu mais um forte aguaceiro, madrugada animada esta 
Impressionante a precisão do radar.








Sigo com *13,5ºC* e *1.3 mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2012 às 07:48)

Chuva fraca, (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Minima de *11,2ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *13,5ºC*, vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2012 às 11:39)

Por Coimbra a manhã foi de céu limpo, mas de repente começaram a aparecer cumulus por todo lado e com algum desenvolvimento.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2012 às 12:48)

Boas

Mínima de 12,3ºC

Durante a madrugada não choveu mais ficando assim o acumulado do dia em 6,8mm

Tempo atual bastante ameno diria até quente!! a máxima acredito que já foi feita com 21,4ºC por agora estão 18,8ºC, 56%Hr, 1001,3hPa e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2012 às 13:59)

Curioso início de tarde, com céu pouco nublado, um Sol simpático, vento fraco, e *999 hPa*. 

Mínima de *11,5ºC* e actuais 17,3ºC. 56% de humidade.

*6,3 mm* acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura actual: *15,9ºC*

Mínima: 9,3ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2012 às 14:24)

Mínima 11,7ºC

Agora 18,6ºC com algumas nuvens no céu

Choveu nas primeiras horas do dia que acumulou 7,0mm


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2012 às 14:33)

E chove moderado em Coimbra.


----------



## kelinha (30 Out 2012 às 14:55)

dahon disse:


> E chove moderado em Coimbra.



Sério?! Em que zona estás? É que onde estou continua tudo sequinho!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 17:10)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje:

*11,2ºC* / *17,7ºC*

Em *Alcabideche* a temperatura vai descendo a um bom ritmo,sigo com *14,2ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.
Vem aí mais uma noite bastante fresca.



*Precipitação acumulada deste as 00h*: *1.5 mm*


----------



## dahon (30 Out 2012 às 17:23)

kelinha disse:


> Sério?! Em que zona estás? É que onde estou continua tudo sequinho!



Eu estava na zona do estádio ao pé da rua do Brasil. E ainda choveu com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 17:28)

2,6 mm até ao momento.

15,6ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Boas

O destaque do dia vai para a pressão atmosférica que pela primeira vez este ano baixou dos 1000hpa!!!

Pressão mínima 999,2hPa (16:44)

Temperatura mínima: 12,3ºC
Temperatura máxima: 21,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 31km/H


----------



## F_R (30 Out 2012 às 19:19)

Máxima de 19,5ºC

Agora 13,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2012 às 20:25)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,7ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 12,6ºC, a descer apesar do vento fraco.

73% de humidade, e 1000 hPa de pressão. Durante a tarde atingi os *998 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Temperatura actual : *12,5ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Out 2012 às 20:39)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, e já estão 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 20:44)

Rainstorm disse:


> Temperatura a descer rapidamente, e já estão 10ºC



É do céu limpo.

13,1ºC já, vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 21:47)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos *12,6ºC*, vento fraco de NO e *81%* de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2012 às 22:59)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã.

Resto de dia com algumas nuvens, tendo o céu limpado ao final da tarde.

Céu pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas, (~)12.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2012 às 23:40)

11,7ºC actuais, com 5,8 km/h de NE (45º).

77% de humidade, e 1001 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Gilmet disse:


> 11,7ºC actuais, com 5,8 km/h de NE (45º).



É sempre interessante observar a influência que o vento  tem na temperatura.
Por aqui o vento sopra 16 km/h N e *12,9ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Boa noite! Por aqui sigo com 9.4ºC, vento fraco, 91%HR e 1001hPa.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2012 às 00:05)

Aqui estão 13,4ºC, 82%Hr, 1001,3hPa e vento quase nulo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Out 2012 às 00:26)

Boa noite

_*Domingo, dia 28*_, manhã "gelada" com vento moderado, por vezes forte, de Leste, diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do dia. Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Máx: 15.5ºC
Mín: 8.8ºC

_*Segunda-Feira*_, dia de céu em geral muito nublado, com períodos de chuva fraca, passando a aguaceiros a partir da tarde. Vento fraco/moderado (diversas direcções).

Máx: 16.9ºC 
Mín: 8.0ºC

Precipitação: 12.7mm

_*Ontem, dia 30*_, houve ocorrência de aguaceiros e de uma boa inversão térmica, ambos durante a madrugada. No resto do dia apenas céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máx: 16.7ºC
Mín: 9.6ºC

Precipitação: 6.3mm



Sigo neste momento com céu praticamente limpo, vento nulo e 9.2ºC.  

Boas


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 00:47)

Boas

O vento abrandou nos ultimos minutos, finalmente!
Assim a temperatura vai descendo, *11,9ºC *(*desceu 1ºc em poucos minutos*) vento fraco e ceu practicamente  limpo (algumas nuvens altas).


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2012 às 00:52)

Despeço-me com 10,7ºC e humidade nos 78%.

Vento nulo, e 1001 hPa de pressão.

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 01:57)

Boas,em Alcabideche a madrugada já vai fresca.

Sigo com  *10,5ºC* ,vento nulo, nuvens altas e* 80 %* de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia

A minima de hoje ficou-se nos *9,6ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *16,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Se não é o vento, é a nebulosidade a estragar a mínima... que se ficou pelos *9,8ºC*.

De momento, 16,0ºC, céu encoberto, 77% de humidade, e 1003 hPa de pressão.

8,6 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2012 às 17:47)

Céu muito nublado a encoberto.
Uns pingos esporádicos à hora de almoço.
Vento fraco de SO.

E pouco mais... 13,4ºC em Caneças.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

*9,6ºC */ *19,3ºC*

Caiu um fraco chuvisco (ás 12horas),nada mais.

Neste momento sigo com *13,3ºC*, céu practicamente limpo e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2012 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 13,7ºC, após uma máxima de *17,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 73% e pressão a 1002 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2012 às 22:13)

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura:*12,9ºC*
Vento: *8 km/h de NO*
Humidade: *80%*


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite. 

Temperatura actual: *8,9ºC*

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: 4,6ºC
Máxima: 15,8ºC

Extremos de ontem, dia 30:  
Mínima: 7,2ºC
Máxima: 17,1ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

_*Quarta-Feira, 31 de Outubro*_:

Períodos de céu nublado e vento fraco. Madrugada com uma boa inversão térmica.

Máx: 17.3ºC´
Mín: 7.1ºC


----------

